# Diver on a bracelet........post yours here!



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I did look and couldn't find a dedicated thread for this, and as I seem to be wearing the majority of my divers on the bracelet, I figured why not see who else does!

My 3 current rotation champs, funnily enough lined up in "best bracelet" order, with the Pelagos in 1st, the Oris 2nd.......and the MM300 in 3rd

i will add a few more pics later, as I have a few more on metal....

please post yours!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Not a great pic, and in no particular order....although I will say that the bracelet on the SBDC051 is one of Seikos best efforts!


----------



## WSN7 (Sep 20, 2017)

Just posted this in another thread, but it sure fits here. Orient Black Ray II on Miltat bracelet from Strapcode. Also, Drexl says hi to the thread.


----------



## Scribeliever (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

300m WR


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

This will be a looooooong post  ....


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Lovely ... another forum double post :roll: .


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Just one...*

But my all-time favorite diver!

Kurt


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Titanium


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

I just received the Super engineer 2 bracelet from strapcode... I am excited to put this on my PADI shrouded monster later when I get home...










Sent from my E6653 using Taptap Revenge


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Well here it is... Cannot wait so I did a quick change using a paper clip as an improvised screw driver lol










Sent from my E6653 using Taptap Revenge


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Just one...*



Kurt Behm said:


> But my all-time favorite diver!


OMG! What happened to your Watch???


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madhatter77 (May 20, 2013)

Seamaster 2594


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't dive, but I do like the watches.

42mm ceramic PO. 🤘










-- Wayne


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Oldie, but still good....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

The Bond


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Davosa Ternos









Squale 30 Atmos









Christopher Ward Trident Pro









It's a quartz, Helgray TCD-01


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

*This topic will grow ... Believe me ... *


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

I have not worn a diver on anything but a bracelet for 39 years. Here's my current diver:









And some more from my recent past (i.e.-"gone but not forgotten"):


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Ignore the Speedy and the strap 
















In the spirit of full disclosure, I gave the Coke bezel SKX to my son.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The bulk of my divers are on bracelets and even if I could get them all together for a photo op it's too damn dark now so here's one I made earlier.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

I love that blasted case and bracelet on my new Armida A2 blue dial









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## semensky (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Dad & daughter divers...


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

And, possibly the most comfortable bracelet ever...
The Accutron VX-200


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

PADI / Strapcode Super Oyster








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whosehair (Jun 9, 2017)

My SKX has been stuck on this Super Oyster since I put it on! I love the look and feel of it, but also, to be honest, it was such a pain to put on that I'm sort of terrified to take it off, haha!

Here it is before my work commute not too long ago.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2017)

I wear mine on straps but keep one on a bracelet, newest edition is a Deep Blue.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

whosehair said:


> My SKX has been stuck on this Super Oyster since I put it on! I love the look and feel of it, but also, to be honest, it was such a pain to put on that I'm sort of terrified to take it off, haha!
> 
> Here it is before my work commute not too long ago.
> 
> View attachment 12562585


Same here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whosehair (Jun 9, 2017)

fvc74 said:


> Same here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, I think I got super over-sold on these... I like it, but MAN, the QC on these things must be terrible! So hard to put on, it's crazy! Luckily it's super comfy and I haven't felt the need to take it off.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

With you on this ones


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Here's mine.



happyscrappyheropup said:


>


Outstanding.



duc said:


> View attachment 12558331


Dig this cool pic and your awesome pooch; smashing Diver, too.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Doxa's BoR bracelet is extremely comfortable...


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_*Vostok Amphibia
*

















~v~_​


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_*Citizen NY0040*



















~v~_​


----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

^^^greaat looking citizen!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's a few of my favorites (I have way too many on bracelets to post here)......


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Oris Aquis Depth Gauge ...on its superb quality bracelet.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

New Armida A9 just arrived today.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Remo50 (Oct 11, 2017)

I only keep one diver on a bracelet and at the moment it’s a Deep Blue 300


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

CW Trident Pro, 43mm, lug to lug 50.5mm, on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

~v~​


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

Something that doesn't show up much in WUS:


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

Remo50 said:


> I only keep one diver on a bracelet and at the moment it's a Deep Blue 300


Welcome and nice watch.:-!


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

drttown said:


> CW Trident Pro, 43mm, lug to lug 50.5mm, on a 6.5" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 12572279


You made that look easy with those dimensions.:-!


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

MonTex said:


> You made that look easy with those dimensions.:-!


I usually like to list the dimensions, for anyone that may be on the fence, or that may want to see how a certain size watch fits on a certain size wrist!!! I just purchased this from someone here. The blue dial(waves and all) reflects the light so well, that sometimes it's hard to read the hands to tell the time!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Damasko DA43 - 100m WR, screw down crown - as likely to go diving as any of my watches!


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

drttown said:


> I usually like to list the dimensions, for anyone that may be on the fence, or that may want to see how a certain size watch fits on a certain size wrist!!! I just purchased this from someone here. The blue dial(waves and all) reflects the light so well, that sometimes it's hard to read the hands to tell the time!


That's much appreciated, thanks again.:-!


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Dagaz Aurora SUB 200M.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Ghost shrimp  & Crowntail Betta


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_*Vostok Amphibia
*


















~v~_​


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_*Citizen Excalibur
*

















































































~v~_​


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Nice ratcheting clasp for on the wrist or over the cuff.


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

Steve0 said:


> Nice ratcheting clasp for on the wrist or over the cuff.


That's the whole point. I appreciate Citizen for offering that as an option even on their affordable line.


----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)

Rolex sub


----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)

Seiko Turtle


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

*Восток Ампхибиа
*






















































~v~​


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## topol2 (Jul 12, 2016)

.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Just got this Thursday morning. Didn't even know until last week that Steinhart now offered a 39mm diver. Many improvements in this line since I owned a VRed a few years ago (e.g.-ceramic bezel, heavier chamfered clasp, applied markers, etc).


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Oris Staghorn LE


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## jerseyb (Apr 14, 2014)

Breitling Colt GMT


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

My Citizen Eco-Zilla on StevRal bracelet.


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Len1738 (Sep 29, 2015)

Outstanding collection! You own practically every watch I love!!! I have a few of them but damn......impressive!



iinsic said:


> I have not worn a diver on anything but a bracelet for 39 years. Here's my current diver:
> 
> View attachment 12557627
> 
> ...


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Orsa Sea Viper watching the Phillip island motogp








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Len1738 (Sep 29, 2015)

tell you what I love the Seamaster, I have two of them and they are awesome!



ChuckW said:


>


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Len1738 said:


> Outstanding collection! You own practically every watch I love!!! I have a few of them but damn......impressive!


Well, own_ed_. Some of them I miss, some of them not so much.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

*SKX007


































*

~v~​


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

*Vostok Amphibia*_
*Orange Scuba Dude*

Not bad with a zulu...









but cleans up real nicely with a mesh...







_

~v~​


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

Does rubber-coated titanium count?


----------



## topol2 (Jul 12, 2016)

/


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

DuDro said:


> Does rubber-coated titanium count?
> 
> View attachment 12597939


I would say so. |>


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

The Momentum M50 and Torpedo, both nice watches. The Torpedo I painted in the numbers and indices on the bezel.


----------



## arodprn (Mar 10, 2013)

Certina - It's actually for sale. Photo cred. = Me










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Of course the SKX007 on SC jubilee...






_
~v~​


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

*Casio MDV-102 Super Illuminator*



















~v~​


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_*Monster*_




























~v~​


----------



## RAMiller (Jun 29, 2014)

Seiko SRP641 Shrouded Monster w/ Super Engineer PVD bracelet.


----------



## dolin25 (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm a bracelet guy so I have some......


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

I prefer bracelets. I wear watches on bracelet 5 -6 days out of 7.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I think the Doxa beads of rice bracelets are beautiful!!


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Seiko, Deep Blue, Tauchmeister and Citizen.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Sinn T2B on h-link


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

051 w/ Marinemaster clasp. Best Seiko bracelet since the 015 Tuna



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

Every time I get a new watch, I end up liking this guy just a little more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Nodus Trieste...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Cave Dweller ETA version


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Cave Dweller ETA version


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

for sale


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Doxa 1500









And a Scurfa MS17


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_*Vostok Amphibia
Scuba Dude
*_

















~v~​


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Swiss Military- 20,000 Feet*











And Yes, I know it's big. I love it so!

Kurt


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

All photos shot with iPhone 6S:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_I haven't had a bracelet on my SKX for sometime now. I kind of miss it. 
May have to put it back on and have the rest of the other divers have the rubber strap.
_





































~v~​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

RESCO Hooper


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

just figur out todae how to change the origin rubber strap to mesh with no total off of original clasp!


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Svizz gentleman on gentle blocks of metals


































​


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Couple of new additions.....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I have quite a few divers on/with bracelets but my number one fave isn't the newest or most expensive - it is my 1976 Seiko 6306-7001 that I wear on a Strap code president...pretty close to perfection.


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Pallet Spoon said:


> This will be a looooooong post  ....


You should add a dive watch to your collection. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

xernanyo said:


> Well here it is... Cannot wait so I did a quick change using a paper clip as an improvised screw driver lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bracelet makes the watch look good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sinn U1 Professional












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## marcell (May 6, 2017)

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ChumBucket (Dec 11, 2017)

This was my favorite watch, but I have a favorite in the air right now. It should land on Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using my middle finger.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Halios Seaforth on Gekota Super Oyster.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

U1


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko 6309-7040 Diver Camo Mod 
















Seiko SKX007 Doxa Ceramica Shark Mod









Stingray Master Mariner Deep Sea








G. Gerlach Otago








Raven Vintage 42mm 








Seiko SKX007 Military Mod 








SKX399








Aevig Huldra 








Orient Mako XL








Seiko White Stargate 








Deaumar Ensign








Geckota K3









Stowa Seatime








Dievas Zeta








Artego 300M








Hexa Osprey








MWC 300m








Borealis Scout Sniper 








Marathon JSAR








Redsea Holystone 300m 








Redsea Holystone PVD








Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Red 








Borealis Francis Drake 








Helm Vanuatu








Luxmento Naylamp









Kronos K300 









Deep Blue Alpha Marine








Aramar Lunar Sky 









Artego 500m








Benarus Remora 2 








Deep Blue Sea Ram 








Helson Shark Diver 42mm








Benarus Remora 2 








Deep Blue T100 Daynight 








NFW Shumate 








Ocean7 LM-6









Memphis Belle Scafomaster









Orsa Monstrum 300m








Tissot Seastar









Deep Blue Juggernaut II








Zixen Trimix








Boschett Cave Dweller II 








Bali Ha'i GMT - PVD 








Boschett Cave Dweller








Boschett Cave Dweller LE








Deep Blue Juggernaut I








Boschett DWP








Boschett CD II









Armida A3









Benarus Megalodon









H2O Kalmar II









Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## topol2 (Jul 12, 2016)

.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 12915795
> 
> 
> View attachment 12915797
> ...


Hey Don, congrats it's a nice Skin Diver! I looking this one for a while but not sure how it feel on the wrist, I saw this one is supposed to wear a bit bigger than the real size. How do you love it? I have a 7.5'' BTW.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Hey Don, congrats it's a nice Skin Diver! I looking this one for a while but not sure how it feel on the wrist, I saw this one is supposed to wear a bit bigger than the real size. How do you love it? I have a 7.5'' BTW.


I love it. The quality is off the charts and it wears well. It would be perfect for you. Wears pretty close to spec. Note that the bezel is a little larger than the case, so it will wear a little closer to 44. Not overwhelming in any way though. Incredible 11-link bracelet and finishing.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> I love it. The quality is off the charts and it wears well. It would be perfect for you. Wears pretty close to spec. Note that the bezel is a little larger than the case, so it will wear a little closer to 44. Not overwhelming in any way though. Incredible 11-link bracelet and finishing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks for infos  Wear it in good health my friend.

Tapawatch


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Glycine Combat Sub


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

I got a bracelet without a diver...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Lylelovett666 (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

On my all time favourite beads of rice.


----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

This new baby. Loving it!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMiller (Jun 29, 2014)

Seiko SRP639 on hexad oyster PVD.


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

helson 45


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Here are my divers on bracelets.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Oooo yeah









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Tho is easily my fav bracelet.










Third from the left. Marathon JDD










Rock solid. Comfy. And great to look at.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Great shot!


bigclive2011 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12938385&stc=1&d=1519918738"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Newest acquisition....citizen pro master diver.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Seafarer II








​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Omega 2254.50


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Not a big fan of thick, chunky, modern bracelets, but I'll take some vintage stainless an any day of the week.

Rivet








BoR









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r0mas (Apr 3, 2007)

Right one is an exception 









--romas


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I just put a Staib (from the classifieds here!) on my Sea Storm. Wow, this bracelet is impressive.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Quiet evening at home.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

titanium Magrette Kara


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Having a great time playing in the backyard with the kids on this snow day. Chilly Canadian winter...in March! Lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Fridaysniper (Sep 18, 2016)

Took this picture of Old Faithful today. Amazingly and quite inadvertently I managed to capture the Omega logo in the middle of the crystal with a crappy iPhone camera. You'll have to zoom in a bit but it's there. First time I managed to photograph it.


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Pretty obvious to tell that I like my watches on bracelets


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## chosenhandle (Dec 11, 2014)

*Seiko Brightz Phoenix SAGQ011
*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Angry lume


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

The "titanium-look" bracelet is too dark and will be replaced with brighter stainless steel. The contrast isn't obvious daily, in brighter light, as it is in this photograph.


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I don't see too many black PVD bracelets in this thread, and fewer two-finish black PVDs so I thought I'd rectify the situation.
Seiko SRPA82J1 today on its new 22mm Strapcode Superjubilee PVD 5-link bracelet. I chose this model because it had high and low gloss black regions just like the watch does in the bezel and shroud. It is has all removable links out and just fits my wrist.

























And for a massive watch on this 6.5" wrist, the case really hugs well so the fit is super comfortable. It has an amazingly short lug-lug distance so the bracelet just drops down the sides of the wrist.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

​


----------



## yorknobby (Jan 26, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello, everyone. I’ve lurked here long enough and decided to join the masses.

TWCO Salvage Diver on a bracelet.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

...


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Does mesh count?


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

^^^ That’s a great combination.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

^^^ That’s a great combination.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helm Khuraburi, love the touch of orange...








​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


>


Looks stunning on Bead of rices! I need this king of bracelet on my 6309-7040...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Looks stunning on Bead of rices! I need this king of bracelet on my 6309-7040...


Thank you! That would look good, and I believe Yobokies has one to fit that.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

r0mas said:


> Right one is an exception
> 
> View attachment 12948445
> 
> ...


Interesting SKX =)









i put that oyster back on and i've kept it on my SKX for a couple weeks now. i hadn't worn it in.... years.... because it can be such a pain to remove, even with flanged spring bars. if ever there were a mod to send off to someone, it'd be to add holes to those lugs. =)

anyway, i originally wanted to post this one today:


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> Interesting SKX =)
> 
> View attachment 12991193
> 
> ...


steve855 (a well respected member here) does SKX lug drilling. I'm not alone, but I've had 3 cases drilled out and all were perfect. WHen you get your case back it looks like a factory job. If you send him a PO you can ask him about this for yourself.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

With faded minute hand...........ugh


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Here are two of them Steve drilled out:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm more of a strap guy, but these are my few ss bracelet watches. Have a good one:-!


----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Can't seem to get this off my wrist...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm 








​


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Helson Shark Diver 42


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

ZRC Grands Fonds - The bracelet is such an integral part of the watch:


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I find myself reaching for the bracelet over the leather or rubber every time.

Marathon jdd on stock bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'







'


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

One of the nicest bracelets made in my opinion. So silky.


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

This arrived yesterday. First thing i wanted to try was one of my favorite Seiko bracelets. it wears/feels great, that gap is unavoidable though, haha.


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Pelagos 5 liner


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

hooray for Oris Aquis


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Maldives in Vanuatu









Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

Sunburst blue


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## steverockalot (Apr 9, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Magrette anniversary Kara*​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Aquis at bedtime


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

PADI sBDC055 from yesterday


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Love bracelets









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

:-dTuesday


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

My latest diver on a bracelet, and perhaps my last:


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mbrman (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Green Monster


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Diver on a bracelet









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Aquis at work


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dimsoug (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Coriolanus (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Moray









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

A new to me Hydroconquest 41, I'm a polished center-links guy, so this bracelet is right up my alley.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Not a normal Steiny.......


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

beach day


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

PADI mini turtle


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rachdanon (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Yess










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Hola









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Turning my clock back to the late 80's with this 'owned from new' 36mm gem....crisp bezel, all works as it did in the day & still has some lume life too










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Helm









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Raven venture









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Duo









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Here's two.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Hola









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Good night









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coletrain182 (Apr 9, 2018)

This today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Armida A12


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Squale 20 atmos


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## blueforest89 (Jan 3, 2015)

Desk diving!
 








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Metal









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Put this Super Engineer on just five minutes ago.......


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Moray









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

wheelbuilder said:


> Put this Super Engineer on just five minutes ago.......


That's a cool looking Zodiac. I was unaware of the Oceanaire until now.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

mnf67 said:


> That's a cool looking Zodiac. I was unaware of the Oceanaire until now.


Thanks! I have 2 of them. They are some of my faves for sure. The Oceanaire was an awesome watch from 2006-2008 or so. Then they got all weird looking with pvd and tactical looking stuff, and then they started just plain sucking imo.


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

My Soxa on jubilee


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Swiss Military 20,000ft


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nth Devil Ray









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Hola









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Epa









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Favre-Leuba Raider Deep Blue


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Heuer Aquaracer.. Looking good on a bracelet..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

Beautiful and unique, on the best bracelet I've ever felt.


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

sorry double post somehow...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Bluesy









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

error with posting. sorry.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Actually very nice quality WatchGecko Jubilee on a forum staple. Feels and looks great.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Tag today









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddldave (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

This was purchased specifically for the bracelet. Everything else I own is on a strap or nato.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Steinhart O1


----------



## andycupra240 (May 24, 2018)

My new Aquaracer.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My newly acquired Deepquest 3000m.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

View attachment 13163905

View attachment 13163907


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

ANKO


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Still in the honeymoon phase, so this will stay on a while.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sub









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mühle Search and Rescue timer.....love, love, love this


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

double posting again!


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sub









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Bluesy today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

Trying to remember last week's vacation!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

gonna be hard to pry off.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Some of the best bracelet in the price range today: Glidelock on the Sub and Tudor's springloaded clasp with 3 stage mirco adjustment and diver's extension, all held together with ceramic ball plungers.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

This









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

Monday SBDC051.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

600m Spring Drive Tuna on a PVD strapcode


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nth Devil Ray








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Bluesy









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

DSSD


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Out sea swimming this morning with my Armida A9 300m























My swim hat broke just as I was putting it on at the edge of the water, I put what was left on my head anyway for a bit of insulation - that's why I ended up looking like Jacques Cousteau!


----------



## woocoheed (Jul 14, 2017)

SRPC07


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

NTH Santa Cruz


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

The very comfortable Marathon bracelet offsets the weight of the watch well. It only has a flip dive extension though, a ratcheting clasp would make it perfect.


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Steel









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

DuckaDiesel said:


>


May I ask,is this the 40 or 42mm ? Or possibly the 38,but doesn't like a ti.case.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

jakec said:


> May I ask,is this the 40 or 42mm ? Or possibly the 38,but doesn't like a ti.case.


Its a 40mm


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13203911


Damnit Clive! Another purchase fueled by you.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Damnit Clive! Another purchase fueled by you.


Serves you right!! You got me googling Kaventsman now!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Shizmosis (Feb 26, 2017)

Ginault Ocean Rover


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

GSAR


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Seafarer


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Patina'd SMG-1 work watch for this evening


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Patina'd SMG-1 work watch for this evening


Love it!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime


----------



## Sobinum (Nov 3, 2017)

Helm tool diver


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Wintergreen765 (Nov 14, 2013)

Big Fan of the VSA Dive Master 500 series


----------



## Wintergreen765 (Nov 14, 2013)

Big Fan of the VSA Dive Master 500 series

View attachment 13224363


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

My recent favourite.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Loving my squale gmt at 300m.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

And my favourite bracelet!!


----------



## s1gma (Jan 28, 2011)

1 for 1


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Three pics from the last couple of weeks. Most of my watches have gone on NATO for summer (wrist swells in the heat!):


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sub









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Finally got the true BOR bracelet for my SUB1000 Project Aware, so that it can become my summer beater:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orange Monster


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Double post


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller ''S''


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jdboy (May 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

TAG Heuer Aquracer 300m quartz 40.5mm


----------



## Humbucking (May 15, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

SEIKO SKX009J


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

double post


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Seiko SNE435P on a stock bracelet with crappy indoor lighting...


----------



## Wintergreen765 (Nov 14, 2013)

Custom “Non-PVD” version Dive Master 500.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I know some have used an SKX013 bracelet in the Scurfa DIVER ONE. the closest i have is a SARB033 bracelet so i tried it for kicks. it didn't fit quite right, so i didn't really want to wear it out at all, but i did like the look and feel so i took some pics. it pushed me to trying an ebay'd SKX013 bracelet now, so i'm crossing my fingers the endlinks will work out. should have it in a couple days.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Barracuda on a glidelock


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sub









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

Oh, the hair...


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> I know some have used an SKX013 bracelet in the Scurfa DIVER ONE. the closest i have is a SARB033 bracelet so i tried it for kicks. it didn't fit quite right, so i didn't really want to wear it out at all, but i did like the look and feel so i took some pics. it pushed me to trying an ebay'd SKX013 bracelet now, so i'm crossing my fingers the endlinks will work out. should have it in a couple days.


Damn, the folded endlinks are nowhere close to fitting the Scurfa, that's pretty strange to me and disappointing (people getting solid endlinks have had the luck, i guess, weird how they are different enough that stamped endlinks are _this_ far off). also, it has simple friction pins but they don't seem to want to move, so i couldn't even adjust the bracelet anyway. now just crossing my fingers it'll at least fit my SSC solar, and that i can find a way to adjust it.......

edit: they do fit the SSC, almost very well, but they are _just_ loose enough that it rattles like a chain at the slightest movement. and i was able to adjust the links finally. it's annoying enough i probably wouldn't want to wear it like that, haha. my new quest is to try to slightly bend/adjust the links to fit with the scurfa but failing that (i assume it will result in a failure) i'll basically just be tossing 30 bucks into the garbage. =\ the bracelet links themselves are OK, good brushing, they are thick... but the clasp of course is cheap and the endlinks, well.... so kind of a shame, but life i guess. haha.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Update: ooh, this burns. have spent a little time trying to bend one of the endlinks. of course this takes a lot of fitting and trying and bending and re-trying. AKA, tons of metal to metal contact of the endlink in the lug, and springbar to lugs, etc. (tape is much too thick to apply here while doing this) when i finally got one to snap into place, it locked the bezel in place so i couldn't spin it. so basically, i'm starting to think a bit too late this probably wasn't a great idea.

edit: heh, what kills me is, this doesn't sour my desire to a bracelet on this watch... but now i think i have to go for the expensive overseas one which was what i was trying to avoid in the first place. =\ i'm not taking this as a lesson to 'always go for the expensive one' however, because sometimes that's just not true! =)


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dagaz Bonefrog on XW wave bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Hooray for Aquis


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Kinda artsy. (I'm no Ansel Adams.)









Tapped out on a BlackBerry keyboard.


----------



## filcord (Sep 12, 2014)

My SUN043 on aftermarket bracelet


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

for all my struggle with the endlinks, i was able to get them fit pretty good on my solar.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Double post... so, here's another:


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo 007









Tapawatch


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## eastbounddown9000 (Jul 15, 2017)

http://imgur.com/drGiDJA

 Planet Ocean


http://imgur.com/TV2K4bn

 Seamaster


----------



## eastbounddown9000 (Jul 15, 2017)

http://imgur.com/drGiDJA

 Planet Ocean


http://imgur.com/TV2K4bn

 Seamaster


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Time for some "new blood" in this thread:


----------



## Uk_alw (Jul 1, 2018)

Nowhere near the prestige I ha e seen on this thread... But still makes me happy!


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Bracelet debacle from last week is finally solved. after ordering 2 wrong bracelets, for the wrong watch, I finally got an SKX_023_ strapcode for my Scurfa. (the other two, well one i adapted to my SSC Solar because it's never had a good bracelet. the other i still have to send back to strapcode.)


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Long hot summer days ahead!








Enzo Mechana


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

️️









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mgladman (Mar 22, 2018)

Beads of rice!!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Uncle Seiko...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I just trimmed down my 22mm Super Engineer bracelet to fit this Monster, love the result&#8230;


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

Heuer 844 on a heuer signed oyster


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## sasilm2 (Jul 13, 2018)

The Tudor and Sheesha action on Friday night!


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45  









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon









Tapawatch


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen Titanium Promaster


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Helping set up for Street Machine Nationals at the Minnesota State Fairgrounds.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Seiko BlackMas & BlueMas...


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Love the blue!


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## filcord (Sep 12, 2014)

SUN043 anniversary edition on OEM Seiko bracelet....oh so right for each other!









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

SBBN007 with SBBN015 bracelet.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

cave diver said:


> SBBN007 with SBBN015 bracelet.


Do we have the same combo? 

Mine is need of a proper servicing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

T3C said:


> Do we have the same combo?


I don't think so...I think you have the bracelet from the "baby tuna" aka "shrouded monster" but they both look sharp!

The lume on my hands is different than on my dial, eccentricity from the factory that I like some days, and don't others. I prefer the way your hands look. Other neat details I've noticed differ from different factories or different times are the shape of the arrow on the bezel insert, and the contour on the bezel edges - see how the curvature of your bezel comes to an edge? Mine is more rounded, like on the newer tunas. I had one like yours for a minute, and was tempted to keep them both because I thought the diversity was cool. It was a 50/50 split and I kept the one I had for longer.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

cave diver said:


> I don't think so...I think you have the bracelet from the "baby tuna" aka "shrouded monster" but they both look sharp!
> 
> The lume on my hands is different than on my dial, eccentricity from the factory that I like some days, and don't others. I prefer the way your hands look. Other neat details I've noticed differ from different factories or different times are the shape of the arrow on the bezel insert, and the contour on the bezel edges - see how the curvature of your bezel comes to an edge? Mine is more rounded, like on the newer tunas. I had one like yours for a minute, and was tempted to keep them both because I thought the diversity was cool. It was a 50/50 split and I kept the one I had for longer.


You're right, the bracelet is not the same. Mine isn't from any of the tunas. It was the rage back then, can't remember from which watch probably a chrono. I also see the rest of the subtle differences now that you mentioned it. But the rings around the markers, a distinguishing feature that I like a lot, remains the same.

Back then seiko life was simple, MM300 and this 007. SSBS018 if you're feeling rich. Now there are so many options.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## FLEXX (May 13, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

another bedtime phone photo


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings Blue Ring


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Citizen pro master 300m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Camo Mod


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

STO turtle


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Londonboy (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's a pic of my sig in all its/their glory. In the interests of full disclosure the Darth Tuna lives on one of the newer (softer, better) Seiko Z 22's but I put it on the bracelet just for the pic. It's a 1000 m bona fide dive watch and deserved to be in the pic so the quick switch was worthwhile imho


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

NTH DevilRay and Zelos Hammerhead titanium Submarine edition.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Not sure how much I love this bracelet yet. Titanium is confusing...


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

cave diver said:


> Not sure how much I love this bracelet yet. Titanium is confusing...


I love titanium watches.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue Pely


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Ti


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Diver on a bracelet on a plane...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon SAR









- - - Updated - - -

Marathon SAR


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## j cal (Feb 11, 2018)

SKX007 on strapcode jubilee









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New Barracuda OEM bracelet



Old Barracuda on Glidelock from eBay


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

B L U E S Y 









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

MM300 SBDX001









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

My new Bell Diver 1 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

G Shock GSTW310d rated at 200m
opening windowframe by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr

[


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

39


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Nice bracelet man, do you have link?


cave diver said:


>


Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Victorv said:


> Nice bracelet man, do you have link?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p85/"RAZOR-WIRE"_BRACELET_FOR_6309_SRP77x_and_SKX007.html

- - - Updated - - -



Victorv said:


> Nice bracelet man, do you have link?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p85/"RAZOR-WIRE"_BRACELET_FOR_6309_SRP77x_and_SKX007.html


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

. .. ..


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

- - - Updated - - -

X2


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Many many thanks


cave diver said:


> https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p85/"RAZOR-WIRE"_BRACELET_FOR_6309_SRP77x_and_SKX007.html
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p85/"RAZOR-WIRE"_BRACELET_FOR_6309_SRP77x_and_SKX007.html


Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

🥊









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

New watch alert!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Uncle Seiko President-









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Uncle Seiko Oyster-









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Oris Aquis*


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

️









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

MWW 62mas Homage WIS forum watch on geckota tapered super engineer


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

🥗









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabletime (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## drtoez (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

My old SD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Zeno Navy Diver:


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirns (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

latitude222 said:


> View attachment 13444179


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

BERNHARDT Submersion #USA #MESH


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

OVM39 at 3108m in the Austrian/Italian alps.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

ZRC Grand Fonds 300.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I am a big fan of this one and it just happens to occupy my wrist at the moment Seiko spb051


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

A couple Seikos on bracelets


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

titanium Magrette Kara


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Here are two of mine.


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 13491383
> 
> titanium Magrette Kara


Great shot, I'm loving that mesh bracelet


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 13491383
> 
> titanium Magrette Kara


Great shot, I'm loving that mesh bracelet


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I have gone through about 30 watches in the last 2 yrs or so and this one is getting the most wrist time for a while now...
Seiko spb051


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Greenbird007 (Jul 2, 2016)

Here's an skx on an angus jubilee


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

After playing around with the Helson Sharkmaster 300 (very solid watch at the price, BTW), I realized that I needed some "real" Broad Arrow hands in my life....

So I have just acquired this shiny thing !!









I've been shying away from Omega lately, but this version of a classic Seamaster, with the new movement was too hard to pass...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

NTH Amphion Dark Gilt on OEM.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is the Scurfa Bell Diver 1 on the newly offered bracelet. It has a diver's extension which makes it nice.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

Glycine GL0077 Combat Sub

on the factory bracelet ...... Never wanted a bracelet until I wore this one..... It's that good. Hugs my wrist.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## blasibr (Jun 2, 2018)

View attachment 13526439


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

Here’s my Zixen Nitrox Vintage. One of my favorites for sure. Love the others too!


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven loves...


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

When the  goes red, my  go blue 
.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks black, but this is the Blue Mako in bad light (and with the date set ten days off, as I just noticed):


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Yesterday's picture but today's watch...


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

Put my Bradner on a metal bracelet and its totally transformed the look and feel of the watch.


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

My Doxa Sub 300 Silver Lung


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

A12


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Good to see my thread going strong!

Bumblebee Darth on a strapcode engineer.....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

I used to hate watches on a bracelet, then I realized...... I just had the wrong watch and the wrong bracelet  My Glycine combat sub on bracelet









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Shades of 









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Tried the Rubber couldn't do it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Most boring diver on bracelet but here we go.


----------



## Giraku (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Timelessness









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggy17 (Feb 8, 2012)

Tudor


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Playing around with Uncle Seiko's Razor Wire bracelet......


----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## jalcas (Jul 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Cerachrom  sunburst dial its killing me









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Back to the PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SBDX021 on a strapcode super engineer.....


----------



## RCol (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Want lume?


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Bulova Marine Star quartz... love this watch


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Today









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Crepas Cayman back from local service - polished to PERFECTION and running at +/- ZERO seconds/day:


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Prometheus Posideon w/large hands & full face lume


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Sawyer (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Eberhard Scafograf


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## odyssus (Mar 25, 2014)

Still can't decide between steel or rubber bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My new BB 58

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Here are a few.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

My 20 yr old date today









Time is a gift...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

Custom RESCO RWB


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Steinhart GMT


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Steel









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Ride A Bike.


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Titanium shogun on a stainless yeti cup. Diashield is brilliant.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's a look I've not seen before, so I thought I'd try it today ...Seiko Spork on mesh.


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Just one...*

Here's a look I've not seen before, so I thought I'd try it today ...Seiko Spork on mesh.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*Re: Just one...*



GoodLord said:


> Here's a look I've not seen before, so I thought I'd try it today ...Seiko Spork on mesh.
> 
> View attachment 13656883


I dig it.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oceanking









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Pelagos


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Pelagos 
View attachment 13668769


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Tudor BB


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Love this one.

Marathon jdd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JackPurcell (Sep 27, 2018)

Blancpain 50 fathom, Seiko srp775, and skxoo9 well it has a bracelet


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Well it's one on a bracelet anyway.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Celebrating my 34 in style









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

b-)


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

One of my favorite new acquisitions


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My favourite bracelet ever!!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Yeah, I know it's the 1st


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

The only watch I own. My current beater the Silver combo bezel and dial Aquis. Excellent bracelet


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

SF Abyss on a ginault bracelet...


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Maybe my new favorite...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll play. Starting to play with NATO style straps but prefer metal esp living in FL


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

If I have to be at the office on a Saturday, at least I have worthy company:


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Heavy metal









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PVD Bracelet On Bronze


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Just threw my A1 on this Strapcode Hexad for a change and think it looks pretty badass.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Seiko SKX009


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Seiko Tuna SBBN031










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

Often imitated, never duplicated 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Moray GMT









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Answering the call.....again, today😄🖖🏽


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Seafarer II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Borealis Seafarer II
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every one in a while, a picture of me wearing my Seafarer II pops up. What a great watch. It was just a tad too large for my wrist or I would definitely still have that robust beast!


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Rocking a Steinhart OOV at my local Urgent Care this morning.


----------



## iluvettes3 (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

riff raff said:


> Every one in a while, a picture of me wearing my Seafarer II pops up. What a great watch. It was just a tad too large for my wrist or I would definitely still have that robust beast!


Agreed it's a nice chunky diver. Fit pretty well on 7.5'' wrist.

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## andysm (Mar 10, 2007)

HELM

BIG SEXY


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## gward10 (Sep 30, 2013)

My Seamaster on a bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Jist chaned it because of this post. Squale 1521









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Sub 300


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday🎄


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Enjoying watching my favorite team with my favorite watch.


----------



## hbr245b (Mar 26, 2015)

Seiko SBBN015 on stock bracelet









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

:-!Happy Monday Christmas Eve🖖🏽😊🎄


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## davloh (Apr 6, 2013)

Merry Christmas all been loving my Tudor Black Bay accuracy has been phenomenal! Haven’t tried it on a strap yet... really like the bracelet.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

new LCBI coin edge bezel


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My Xmas gift to myself...previously loved PO45 8500....


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

.


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

...


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## mikelu03 (Aug 5, 2009)

Halios seaforth on Oris diver 65 bracelet


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

A duo









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## SpankyMcGee (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

San Martin


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SpankyMcGee said:


>


It's a beauty!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Classic Monster, HAGWE Guys!


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Raven Endeavour


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Russian Diver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

I have a bunch, as I'm sure you all do. Love the looks of my OVM for sure:









Armida too....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Orient Planet









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

TGIF









Time is a gift...


----------



## JimD303 (Jun 16, 2014)

In the middle of a kitchen remodel but here’s a recent one of my BBN.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seafarer II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

2018, 1994, 2012


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Oris 65









Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## pigman (Aug 30, 2018)

SpankyMcGee said:


>


Wow, it's a beauty


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

A couple.......


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SpankyMcGee said:


>


One of my faves.......


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

In the now-closed and vandalized Joshua Tree NP:



Do what you will with the dang "wall". Just fund the National Parks, already.


----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Daytime Lume









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tactico Modded Seiko









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Puck


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Back on the bracelet....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Domed SKX011J









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tisell Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Yellow Mako on an eBay super engineer overlooking Sydney Harbour 









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

Maratac SR35 on an ebay oyster. Swapped the clasp with a Tisell's to get an extension. Excellent work watch


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Helson Shark Diver 40


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ETA Cave Dweller II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Liberty Prime (Jan 13, 2018)

Combat Sub, just switched to bracelet today









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Up in smoke (May 12, 2014)

What's up with all the damned blocked images on here? Can't see half the images


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Seiko SPB083J1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNyou (Jan 25, 2019)

This afternoon, out with the SKX supporting the Strapcode Angus Jubilee bracelet.
Very comfortable piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Sinn U1 S










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NFW "VIPERFISH"
















*


----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)

Seiko SBDC061:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)

I used to hate the seamaster bracelet. But I must say it's grown on me.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I may have posted this one here before....


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*New Cave Dweller (STP1-11)


















*


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Tuna









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Green Russian Neptune Amphibian SE90


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Steinhart Ocean 1 Titanium


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Titanium bracelet on my tuna


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

This is the only thing I own that is tegimented. Not a shovel, not a wrench. Nothing else. :-d


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Blue PO 8900









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

On metal..


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

On metal..
View attachment 13870587


View attachment 13870589


View attachment 13870591


View attachment 13870597


View attachment 13870605


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

45.5mm PO 8500 CoAxial Chronometer  43.5mm PO 8900 CoAxial Master Chronometer









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vost (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Vost said:


>


Very nice, what bracelet is that?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13848423


Ok - can I please get the brand / model of this one? So cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboy (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## user384h (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

>>>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

My travel companion, super easy to read on all conditions, the quick hour adjust function is awesome for changing time zones, that blue dial and bezel are killing me









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK)







​


----------



## robrobsen (Apr 3, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Here are a few. Just gave these guys a nice cleaning.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

citizen eco drive 300m


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## tnvol83 (Jul 31, 2017)

I’ll play


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

Sassi said:


> View attachment 13901263
> 
> 
> Here are a few. Just gave these guys a nice cleaning.


Cool pic!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

Ocean Rover









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

AMargerison said:


> Cool pic!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

GSAR today:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon JDD, it's a Big Boy.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ugly mug reflection!


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Not strictly a diver but 200mWR. 
Beautiful green dial and the first ever ceramic dial









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Touch of yellow.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Snowy day here in Winnipeg!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Desk diving for sure...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

Raven Trekker, 40mm


----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

SKX007 mod on sand blasted jubilee bracelet.


----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

Raven Trekker, brushed oyster bracelet.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SRPB51, SBDC061, SKX009.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

steve laughlin said:


> Raven Trekker, brushed oyster bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13913177


Damn you. Now you got me shopping on Raven's website.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Hexad oyster, looks good on everything.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Big shark diver









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Davosa Argonautic









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo Turtle on BOR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What version of the monster is this? Or is it a lot of mod parts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Omegafanboy said:


> What version of the monster is this? Or is it a lot of mod parts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SKX779 case with Bluebird dives lumed bezel, SRP455 dial, 779 hour and minute hand, SRP307 seconds hand. 4r36 inside with second gen crown, CT double dome blue AR crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## s2sera2 (Aug 20, 2018)

79230n!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

1200T Reissue today:


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

300m WR


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

My personal "Goliath" - the "biggest" dive watch *I* own and probably ever WILL own - Crepas Cayman on an aftermarket hollow end link butterfly clasp bracelet. An imposing 20mm thick thanks in no small part to its HUGE sapphire domed crystal, shown here on my 7 1/8" wrist. Gotta wear that bracelet TIGHT so's it doesn't flop around:


----------



## bcosta (Oct 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edinjo (Feb 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treevorb (Aug 28, 2018)

Bracelet for this guy was finally released. Ticks all the boxes for me.


----------



## socalmustang (Sep 26, 2013)

Oris Diver Date 44









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

Raven Endeavour on the bracelet


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nodus Avalon... orange









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> SKX779 case with Bluebird dives lumed bezel, SRP455 dial, 779 hour and minute hand, SRP307 seconds hand. 4r36 inside with second gen crown, CT double dome blue AR crystal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, I have an SRP455 and I have debated about getting one of those Bluebird lumed bezels. How good is the lume and was it worth doing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Omegafanboy said:


> Nice, I have an SRP455 and I have debated about getting one of those Bluebird lumed bezels. How good is the lume and was it worth doing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't recommend it. The lume is pretty good, not as long lasting as Minster lume, but still good. The issue is the fit. A crystal press was not enough to press it on. I screw down press may be good enough. I put mine between two softwood 2x4's and put it in a vice. I slowly tightened it until it popped in with such a sound i thought i had broken the crystal. I didn"t. I used the stock bezel o-ring and it turns pretty hard. It was also hard to get off. I bought it used from a guy who had problems with it. I'm not sure the company is even selling them anymore. A cool idea, but not worth the trouble. Probably better to find a reputable company that will lume the stock bezel for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Zelos Mako 500.









Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

SKX Jubilee with US SRP turtle Z199 endlinks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Davosa Argonautic









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## JeffL (Jun 6, 2006)

Here's a couple of mine.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

$10 jubilee bracelet off the bay...


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Deep 44









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Really nice for $200.00


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Really nice for $200.00
View attachment 13933427


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


>


Love that Alpina!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Jeffie007 said:


> Really nice for $200.00
> View attachment 13933427


What watch is this?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

desk diving today with Raven today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Playing games with my daughters....she wanted to capture both watches! (The casio is hers btw...not mine)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeffie007 said:


> Really nice for $200.00
> View attachment 13933427


Does that dial say himq? What is that?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BucLUXrH3RV/










Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seafarer II

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Seafarer II
> 
> Send via Tapawatch












Send via Tapawatch


----------



## socalmustang (Sep 26, 2013)

Eterna KonTiki LE on bracelet.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Squale Y1545 modded with snow flake hands, black date wheel, ceramic bezel and no cyclops









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

Orient 2ER0 on excellent bracelet from Hstrap (available on Amazon).


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> Does that dial say himq? What is that?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It's similiar to the Sharkey brand Heimdalr. Chinese homage to the MM300. Found on ebay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> It's similiar to the Sharkey brand Heimdalr. Chinese homage to the MM300. Found on ebay.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just curious about it....have a link? Or just a search word for eBay?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Never mind....found them!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Fresh off the operating table.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bujf4oPH6gs/










Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Something of a Unicorn, the White Dolphin, but a nice beater for me:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Borealis









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Ω









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## M0hammed_Khaled (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

The Ω now, the  later.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)

One of them


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

666


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Has to be my favourite Diver, and belongs on the bracelet.....


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Phoibos Ocean Master


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Turtle on BOR









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Black Samy STO for the evening dog romp.....









And the aforementioned werewolf....


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Titanium Steiny









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Bling at the pool.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Put back on bracelet yesterday don't think I'm taking it off anytime soon due to it being a royal pain, very tight fitment.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Everything wrong, a 24hr bezel, planes and a parachute, but it wears so right....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Green 300


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

20,000 Feet.







Kurt


----------



## Marly (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Marly (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

From yesterday (wouldn't upload):


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO43









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Triton subphotique









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jake_2m (Jun 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

TGIF. 1200T reissue today:


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Geez - This thread has turned into a "What Are You Wearing Today?" regurgitation of the SAME watch or two by the SAME person day after day! Time for some NEW posts with some DIFFERENT watches - who's with me?! Now HERE's something you don't see every day - how 'bout my Dennis Rudy Mil Spec on a racing bracelet:


----------



## sandjunkie (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauhus (Feb 19, 2017)

Good ol' jubilee


----------



## Bauhus (Feb 19, 2017)

deleted duplicate


----------



## tnvol83 (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## DTS419 (Nov 7, 2017)

I’m way late to this thread’s party, but I didn’t know there was another way to wear a dive watch.


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## socalmustang (Sep 26, 2013)

Me and my Oris Diver Date jammed into a window seat.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hbr245b (Mar 26, 2015)

SBBN015 on stock bracelet









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Seiko SBBN007 on a stock bracelet, also my Seiko SBBN039 on a stock bracelet! Vance.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Ploprof 600









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Wearing one of my budget watches today as I desk dive.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO43









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

MDT IT said:


>


I'd put a dozen "likes" on this if I could! Fantastic watch!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Sea Ram on oe bracelet.


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Brand new Super Engineer from Strapcode for my Tuna. Looks amazing to me.


----------



## socalmustang (Sep 26, 2013)

Oris Divers Date 44 on bracelet, minus the PCLs









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 14010829
> 
> 
> View attachment 14010831
> ...


I can't remember any time on this site when someone posted four classics that made me drool like this post. Dibs on the Marathon if you move it.

Edit: The Tuna too......


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

PO45....probably my favourite watch to wear on the OE bracelet


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Wear all my divers on rubber - except this one bought today


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

duc said:


> I can't remember any time on this site when someone posted four classics that made me drool like this post. Dibs on the Marathon if you move it.
> 
> Edit: The Tuna too......


Thanks, very kind of you. I'll make a note in my will regarding the Sar ;-)


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Codydog2 (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ballin' today with my Skindiver 2....


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

torquemada said:


> View attachment 14020223


hexad jubilee........ interesting!


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> hexad jubilee........ interesting!


Geckota calls it chamfered 5 link watch strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Just switched the bracelets on these two and liking the result.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

All Titanium...


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Neptune.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

One from yesterday and one from today.....


----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

GSAR


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mailman arrived!


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

I know it's not a "real" diver but it is a real bracelet!


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Londonboy (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's my big 4 on bracelets (no current pics of the 2 skx's but they're on bracelets too). The MM just arrived to me last week, I'll post a singular pic of it on a WRUW thread in due course


----------



## iberfoptic (Jun 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobodocX (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## TheHulkD (Jun 12, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutebagge (Jan 14, 2019)

While diving


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

The only citizen in my collection, and my last purchase for a while (yes, I know....), as I need to clean a few out and enjoy my recent purchases!

DLC Ecozilla on a strapcode engineer, with suppaparts mod....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

The only citizen in my collection, and my last purchase for a while (yes, I know....), as I need to clean a few out and enjoy my recent purchases!

DLC Ecozilla on a strapcode engineer, with suppaparts mod....

View attachment 14049505


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Lobster chrono


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Diver on Bracelet...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

almost thinking the bracelet is the best look for Komodo. bracelet and UncleSeiko tropic have been my two favorite looks that don't raise the watch up. i can wear it with natos, but short sleeve preferred, as it just adds thickness.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment Sharkmaster.jpg


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Super nice, well made, heavy bracelet.

Great all around watch, IMHO-


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## przemyslaw (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Bulova Marine Star


----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Green MM300


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)

This is My Eco-Zilla on a factory Stainless band. Not many of these around.


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

Seiko Samurai PADI on mesh for an insanely rainy day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giraku (Jul 31, 2018)

Just got this...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Giraku said:


> Just got this...
> View attachment 14091839


You win that's simply awesome. Wow.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Sterile black


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Rojote said:


> Sterile black


Details brother, details!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*
















*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Catherine_ (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

C-B on my vintage Haka titanium bracelet; a perfect match color-wise between the Kolsterized stainless steel and the matte finished titanium (pay no attention to that funky hanging lamp in the reflection):


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't dive but always have used waterproof watches, that's a Tag Heuer Cal. 5 Aquaracer 41mm in the wild.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

Ref 16600 99 model - oem oyster bracelet


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

OK, here's most of 'em. Please excuse the lighting. I'm too lazy to take the box outside.










(I know, the 50th Anniversary is a stretch, :-d)


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tuesday


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Enjoying a new purchase and by far the most comfortable metal bracelet in my collection...


----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Londonboy (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's a new group picture, 'fresh off the press' - taken earlier today


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

New addition on factory BOR.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett White Harpoon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Davosa Argonautic


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the new arrived









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Father and son...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

Ard said:


> View attachment 14136953
> 
> 
> I don't dive but always have used waterproof watches, that's a Tag Heuer Cal. 5 Aquaracer 41mm in the wild.


Beautiful Trout. Hows the bracelet and clasp on that Tag?


----------



## ecworks (Feb 4, 2019)

Citizen B741


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

Which is your favorite?



Londonboy said:


> Here's a new group picture, 'fresh off the press' - taken earlier today


----------



## mondi1911 (Jun 7, 2017)

My sbbn017 Tuna on the sbbn015 bracelet!









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Breitling









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Boom! My high roller piece...


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Sagarmatha on Ti bracelet









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)

Oris Prodiver Date









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted Rzad (Aug 10, 2018)

Rojote said:


> Boom! My high roller piece...


this looks great; is it a modded Rolex?


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Ted Rzad said:


> Rojote said:
> 
> 
> > Boom! My high roller piece...
> ...


I wish. No, just a chinese knockoff replica. Supposedly 316 stainless, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, but who knows? Thank you.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My personal fave when it comes to OEM bracelets....


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

My favorite.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

I can't remember if I've posted this in the thread yet.


----------



## ecworks (Feb 4, 2019)

My Aqualand C023 on an Uncle Seiko bracelet:


----------



## ecworks (Feb 4, 2019)

My Aqualand C023 on an Uncle Seiko bracelet:

View attachment 14208675


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

How 'bout my new Tiburon on a Rougois "angle cut" 5 link:


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

My companions for this week
Out of 5, 3 dives, 1 snorkles, latest addition swims...shallow








































:-d​


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Aqua Lung


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

PADI Tuna lite on hexad









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Sagitario (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Green ceramic and steel. 😉.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Really enjoying my Steinhart ocean one...by the ocean...on family vacation while playing around with some amateur fotography! Love this watch!

Happy 4th of July my American friends!




































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Amazing photo skills!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Jubilee...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

H2O Marlin


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

now my Oris 65


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

and last but not least my Zodiac


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Started the day with my Timex Ironman GPS for a sweltering run. Now to the Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT to AC the rest of the day. Doubles a a suitable diver, 300m WR, unidirectional bezel with lume.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

😉.


----------



## quino171 (Jul 13, 2016)

OK......I'll play.









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sharkmaster.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

No labels nor words needed...


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

Seiko skx on a strap code super jubilee


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisMoJo (Jul 17, 2019)

Aquaracer anyone?


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

SKXA35 (modded) on stock jubilee.







Silver flakedate on stock bracelet


----------



## RideCRF450 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

CW white


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Rado Captain Cook 37.3mm.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

😉.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Alpina


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Sunday folks:-!


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## reachcontrol (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## quino171 (Jul 13, 2016)

My contribution.









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## hkhan.001 (Jul 22, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## mitchellkiser (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Mean green


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

On the beach


----------



## oly2b (Jun 18, 2019)

A modest little number for desk diving


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven Venture II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Like a mini tank tread .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Helm Komodo on newly arrived 2nd bracelet option


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## fatherbowie (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## fatherbowie (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Hulk dweller


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

The adjustable clasp makes the bracelet option a favorite on this.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

I was playing about with my box of straps tonight and tried this Speidel on my Medium SAR just to see what it looked like>


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## mondi1911 (Jun 7, 2017)

The sbbn017 on the sbbn015 bracelet. No wrist shots as this whole thing becomes way to heavy to wear 









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

SD45


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Some beads of rice anyone?









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Travis0519 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Here...









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

SD45


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Here are few


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

007 and 009 on strapcode bracelets


----------



## jhwarthog (Apr 9, 2015)

Just a simple sub!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

The legendary Seiko MM300










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter2500 (Oct 13, 2015)

Do divers even wear dive watches anymore?


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian with proprietary Vostok bracelet


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

sry double post


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tuesday


----------



## TaTaToothy (Jan 29, 2016)

Probably my favorite bracelet of any watch I've owned.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Great White


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jamnesiac34 (Apr 19, 2012)

Love that Tudor Pelagos!


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

At work today with the trusty skx









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

tinman143 said:


>


Nice!!


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> Nice!!
> 
> View attachment 14562123


Your bezel is taller than mine. Do share! I'm not sure if I like my gap.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

tinman143 said:


> Your bezel is taller than mine. Do share! I'm not sure if I like my gap.


LCBI coin bezel!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

BR


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Some bling but one of the best bracelets!


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

mtbmike said:


> Some bling but one of the best bracelets!


Now THERE's one ya' don't see every day on f74 - Noice! Wish they made that in a No Date variant. Many years ago I got "hooked" on Accutrons (back when they "hummed", and back when I could actually PUT a watch up to one of my ears and HEAR the damned thing!) - my simple mind found that both fascinating and soothing. Now the "Accutron Hum" has been replaced in MY head with the lovely hum of tinnitus; I wish THAT battery ran down, and then I would NOT have it replaced LOL!


----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

My Planet Monster
























My Prometheus Piranha












My SKX007


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zixen DSR


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Kahuna (Nov 15, 2006)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Blue Water 500


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

U1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sxmwht (Sep 26, 2019)

Breitling SOH









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

090


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SPB103J1


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

Helson 'B' side...


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Blue Pelagos on Bracelet. I can't think of a better bracelet watch I have owned...


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## sxmwht (Sep 26, 2019)

Palmettoman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, they are three lovely watches!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

sxmwht said:


> Wow, they are three lovely watches!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Decomaster on Helberg Bracelet









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

ORIS Sixty-Five


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Searanger









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

303 grams worth


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

After 3 years of hunting, I finally found this Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Chunky 6mm thick














































Few others on bracelets


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Madcatblue39 said:


> View attachment 14713979


Love this!!!


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> After 3 years of hunting, I finally found this Orsa Sea Viper


Had the orange dial and blue dial like yours...very nice piece mate.
Great bezel layout..
Well done..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's my Breitling Seawolf, I really love this bracelet, super comfortable.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

VicLeChic said:


> Here's my Breitling Seawolf, I really love this bracelet, super comfortable.


Love Breitling, love their bracelets. Very nice watch


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

leastonh said:


> Love Breitling, love their bracelets. Very nice watch


Thanks buddy!


----------



## sxmwht (Sep 26, 2019)

Office Christmas Party day!

Breitling SOH II on the official mesh, featuring a funky (?) coach seat background









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Had the orange dial and blue dial like yours...very nice piece mate.
> Great bezel layout..
> Well done..
> Dave
> ...


Thanks Dave! I own the Orsa Monstrum's and love it but I need to say the Sea Viper are better quality build.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#OMEGA Electric Blue SMP


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## TheRealTC (Jun 24, 2019)

jatherly said:


> View attachment 14716321


This is a beauty....been struggling between this or the Oris Aqu


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Seafarer II


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## frankcastle914 (Dec 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## myxomato (Jul 9, 2017)

Here's both my favorite and original watch in my collection.






Seiko SKX009j


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

President, for the modern yet retro guy.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dreadnought Voyager


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Blue/Stainless


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

OMG! This thing is HUGE!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Thats what she said


----------



## Alfy001 (Jan 31, 2019)

Rikimaru, Really like the watch and the band you put on it! Enjoy it...


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

STO Turtle on an Uncle Seiko Oyster...................


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Comfy watch.


----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MAS (Matthew & Son) Irukandji


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

A Classic, SKX007J


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have a pretty small collection of six watches, two are divers, both on bracelets (for the most part). Every now and then I'll put them on a NATO.


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

Most comfortable bracelet I've ever had.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Considered changing the ss bracelet to leather or rubber as I prefer lighter strap. But every time I put this on comfort sets in. One of my most if not the most comfortable bracelet I have. Fitted for my 6.5" wrist??


----------



## fx2243 (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

That bezel tho.


----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

I really like the Christopher Ward bracelets.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The h2O orca dress polished on its polished bracelet









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

300m WR GMT


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

My Russian Amfibia Scuba 200m on a bracelet.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian «Neptune» on its stock bracelet


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Soviet Amphibian, on a Vostok period bracelet


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

SKX007 on the Uncle Seiko oyster.


















Mako2 on the stock bracelet.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Moray 42









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WantForWatches (Feb 10, 2016)

Gotta love that Oris. Been thinking about getting the new 39mm version with the green dial. Maybe I should call it the "Horis". (Hulk-Oris)
Whatever you wanna call it, I think it's a good looking piece. That, on a bracelet ...yes indeed.


----------



## WantForWatches (Feb 10, 2016)

And nice shot of the Sinn. Sold my 104 St Sa and been missing it ...but never had it on the bracelet. Just leather straps and natos. That H-Link bracelet is a looker though.


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

Just installed today.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## alutz (Feb 10, 2018)

Really Blue









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀😊 Thursday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

My three, Omega Seamaster, MKII LRRP, and Raven Vintage 40


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Mine


----------



## afarrell85 (Sep 16, 2016)

My favorite.


----------



## afarrell85 (Sep 16, 2016)

My favorite.

View attachment 14846459


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volod (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Volod said:


> View attachment 14852827


What bracelet is that?

Regards

Ren

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Volod (Feb 4, 2020)

2500M_Sub said:


> What bracelet is that?
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


Late 90's Tag Professional 2000 Chronograph, a watch that was a gift from my grandfather, but has unfortunately suffered movement corrosion from moisture, a replacement movement is worth as much as the watch now, but it's worth it for the sentimental value to me, so I will probably have it replaced at some point, but for now the memory lives on in a new incarnation.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Kalmar 2


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC03476.JPG


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Parkgate said:


> View attachment 14873893


Nice to see a Vostok on a jubilee. They go well together. Loving the lume colours too


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Parkgate said:


> View attachment 14873893


What's the bracelet? Do the endlinks fit that case? Looks great!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Can't get enough of my newest acquisition - the Precista PRS-50B; now you can't either!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Before I got into my bronze phase:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

whoops. double post so i'll just do different pics

















same oyster, different SKX


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Wrist Wares of the Week!




























:-d​


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Love this one









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Kontiki


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyone here with Beads of Rice? How do they feel about it?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

MercifulFate said:


> Anyone here with Beads of Rice? How do they feel about it?


It's the most comfortable bracelet style I've ever worn. No rattles, no hair plucking. I'd guess it's likely to be a scratch magnet, but I can live with that for the comfort of it.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Double post, sorry!


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

MM300 & MM200! Perfect combination of retro inspired design & ultimate toolwatch


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😀😃Wednesday ✌🏼👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Swapped out to a bracelet on @drwindsurf 's BSH milsub. It's actually the first time I changed out a drilled lug and I shot the first springbar over my shoulder, across the room, didn't see where it went - heard it hit the bookshelf, fell down, skidded across bubble wrap to land beside a shipping box. Located purely by sound, lol. Lesson learned!



















Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dagaz Tsunami on Yokobies beads of rice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

SD45


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Holdenitdown (Feb 7, 2019)

Do you count aftermarket bracelets? I bought this Alpina very recently and really wanted a mesh bracelet. Then I saw the Strapcode Super Engineer II, which has these amazing facets that compliment the angles of the watch case. I had to contour and repolish the inside of the straight endlinks so they wouldn't rub the case, but I think the final product was worth it. Quite imposing, but a nice match overall.

My modified Turtle Ocean is also pictured. It came on a rubber strap (don't think the bracelet was even available on this model), but I found a used OEM bracelet, and I think it works a treat.


----------



## Watchguy151 (Jan 9, 2020)

Wednesday night....


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Green


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

It's the Oriental Odd month...So...
Wouldn't it be right to start the working month with Orients?;-)

Gonna party with Red WINE later,








and the rest which had accompanied me earlier these few days...




























:-d​


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

My latest acquisition - Precista PRS-50B on my newly-acquired Uncle Seiko Beads of Rice Bracelet - a perfect complement IMHO:














By lucky accident, I happened to capture the parallax effect of the hands/dial caused by that lovely domed acrylic crystal. At the end of the day, there really IS no substitute for the wide palette of visual effects a domed acrylic crystal bestows on a watch (TheGanzman says as he reorders a tube of Polywatch)...


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Newmark 71


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Submariner









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## IBalogh (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Nth Amphion vintage blue on an aftermarket glide-lock Oyster









Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## IBalogh (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

PRS-3


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

PMMM


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*All the steel that fits*


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Tudor Pelagos Blue.
dP


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

My NTH Amphion Commando.


----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)

BN2029-01e Strapcode Super Engineer 11 with Racthet clasp and Suppaparts adapters.


----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)

View attachment 14965631
BN2029-01e Strapcode Super Engineer 11 with Racthet clasp and Suppaparts adapters.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


>


What a collection man! You clearly have a type. How do you ever decide what to wear?


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Here's my favorite bracelet.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MercifulFate said:


> What a collection man! You clearly have a type. How do you ever decide what to wear?


Unfortunately, it's just the Sub  It's always a game to pick one in the morning...


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Tuna this....


----------



## SSTOOTS (May 7, 2011)

UTS 3000M









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SSTOOTS said:


> UTS 3000M
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great with black bezel


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)




----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

ngominhkhoi.ndpd said:


> View attachment 14971811


Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)

skyboss_4evr said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Just got a little bit spare time today to take some pictures 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊🙂Monday 🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Living room diver









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

My two.


----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Here are my couple.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

The answer to the age-old question: "What do you do when you like a watch EQUALLY on two different bracelets?" Answer: "Buy TWO of the same watch!"


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Comfy 280 grams 😉.


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

300m White, at night.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SquareStanley (Aug 23, 2019)

Maddog1970 said:


> I did look and couldn't find a dedicated thread for this, and as I seem to be wearing the majority of my divers on the bracelet, I figured why not see who else does!
> 
> My 3 current rotation champs, funnily enough lined up in "best bracelet" order, with the Pelagos in 1st, the Oris 2nd.......and the MM300 in 3rd
> 
> ...


With, or without stray arm hairs?  
This is a cool thread to scroll through, but I only have a bracelet on one watch (not a diver) because I am such a hairy creature.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

SquareStanley said:


> With, or without stray arm hairs?
> This is a cool thread to scroll through, but I only have a bracelet on one watch (not a diver) because I am such a hairy creature.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, I feel you!

I've noticed however that higher quality bracelets don't rip my hair out like cheaper ones!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

As i am wearing it right now


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oceanking and the Searanger









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Enjoying a spring Canadian walk w my wife and kids! I'm a blessed man!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

A couple of my divers


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

View attachment 14992501


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

EcoZilla @ Tiddies


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

double agent Komodo


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

One of the 50 Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Just came in


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Mako


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊Wednesday 🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

large marge


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

Seiko Samurai :-!


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## FlyByNight40 (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

FlyByNight40 said:


> View attachment 15003145
> 
> View attachment 15003149


Nice watch and a classic album from an outstanding band. Still think 2112 was the greatest rock song ever produced. Epic genius


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

I do have an Omega rubber strap that I intended to put on for a change, but this watch stands out as being the only one I've had that I just can't get the bracelet off! I feel slightly ashamed about needing to take it into a jewellers - but it will have to wait until the end of the current pandemic lockdown restrictions.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Coming from a rubber isofrane guy, this bracelet wears extremely comfortable.


----------



## andycupra240 (May 24, 2018)

Orient Ray with a few mods.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Duro on jangly seiko bracelet. I love it!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

White Saturday ...


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hexa K500...love it on it's OEM bracelet. :-!





















-Shawn


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

spm17 said:


> Hexa K500...love it on it's OEM bracelet. :-!
> View attachment 15023883
> 
> View attachment 15023885
> ...


I've never seen this brand before or a crown at this position. Their website seems to be broken and it looks like the company is dead. What a shame, I love the look of these.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Easter Guys!


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Scurfa Diver 0ne Stainless


----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Here are mine , Japanese , German , Swiss , Hong Kong and Australian , I didn't realise I had so many b-) .

But I love them all .

Beanerds.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Gekota Beads of Rice...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> :-!


That's one sweet Jubilee , really good . Watch is a beauty as well






I have and love a Bulova as well .

Beanerds


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊🙂😷Thursday 🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Factory Bulova Jubilee on 1972 Oceanographer reissue...


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o torpedo with middle link polished




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Zodiac "1968 Saturation"reissue on Strapcode Gen.II Razor...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Watch Gecko


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

The overlooked Yema Navygraf










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Anonimo Nautilo 
*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Oris TT1 DIVER 47mm
*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Oris TT1 DIVER 47mm
*


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Borealis Estoril on a Uncle Seiko beads of rice bracelet.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Feather weight @ 272 grams. 😉


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

SMPc on on straight end link watchgecko oyster.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

My diver only had a bracelet on it the first day I got it. And I LOVE bracelets...

She has a rubber strap probably forever.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Xander3Zero (Apr 2, 2020)

Love the Aquis bracelet.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Ocean7


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Citizen Promaster GMT





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Kraken!









Sendt fra min SM-G960F med Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 15062929
> 
> 
> View attachment 15062933


Destined to become the 5512/5513 of Marathons.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

duc said:


> Destined to become the 5512/5513 of Marathons.


Yeah - if they DIDN'T have Date windows...


----------



## gray-beard (Jan 30, 2015)

I like blue
Orient Mako II


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Beast. Luv this...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

duc said:


> Destined to become the 5512/5513 of Marathons.


Agreed, I'm surprised they never revisited the SAR. It definitely scratches the 5512 itch for me while keeping me out of the poorhouse.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sxmwht (Sep 26, 2019)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Mako


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

From a trip to Hawaii last September:


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Watch Gecko


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRPB01K1


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Nacken has docked, just arrived, ready for bracelet sizing.........

Just Gaw-Juss.......









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sinn T1B 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

My 1st Glashutte and I love this bracelet. Micro adjustable and very comfortable on the wrist.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash.Bez (Jun 12, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

Quick crappy pic of the 2 new arrivals (back and right)


----------



## hkhan.001 (Jul 22, 2019)

BB58 itch scratched.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Seiko SRPA83J on a Strapcode Super Engineer bracelet









Seiko SSC015P1 Solar Chrono on a Strapcode Super Oyster









Steinhart Ocean 1 Titanium


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

hkhan.001 said:


> BB58 itch scratched.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pic. I love these and can't wait to see them in Europe


----------



## Qleather (May 10, 2020)

Seiko


----------



## _father.time (Apr 17, 2020)

Seiko SKX007J


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

sbdc051 62MAS


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

big boy


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

STEEL IS REAL.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Recent pickup...









Not a recent pickup... ;-)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

Brand new GL0095.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## alfasud68 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Certina DS First


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Pashenri said:


> View attachment 15131221


That watch looks like it's been 'worn' and not desk diving.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Oris Aquis GMT









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

The two I've got on bracelets right now.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A few recently worn divers on bracelets












































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Nothing like a diver on a bracelet...










Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Precista PRS14 on Geckota BOR


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

Recent aquisition, Islander 38mm:


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Ocean7 LM8 Chronometer 2000m


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Well... it's that EVEN month in the MIDOLE of the year.
So... :-d the first week of the mid year should not sound too off...




























...or was the SPELLING is wrong?:think:​


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

2531.80, MM300 and Turtle Padi




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

I beat the he'll out of this and it never shows. Not a scratch or ding anywhere but has been bang 3p times. Love this little tank.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Enjoying hanging out in the backyard with the fam....enjoying an iced latte!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

O7 LM8


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SUMO SPB103J1


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

View attachment 15226711


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

The ONEs for the workweek...








































...New & Old, Slim and Bold!
:-d​


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

White Meg


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)

Newest and favouritest!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Stock bracelet on the fugu









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

BN0151-17LM...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday 👍🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Jordan77429 (Nov 7, 2018)

H2O today


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Triton


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SM300MC


----------



## tropicwatches (Dec 23, 2019)

Beautiful Omega! Really like the bracelet and end links


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Different type of bracelet but a diver on a bracelet nonetheless.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Doxa today


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

afechete said:


> Doxa today


Me too. One of my fave watch brands


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bradtothebones (Feb 22, 2020)

Frosted baby tuna


----------



## Bob2b (Jul 3, 2018)

Just bought the Benarus Megalodon


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Bob2b said:


> Just bought the Benarus Megalodon


Wow, I just looked these up. 49mm case width, 19mm thickness and 24mm lug width!!! Holy cr*p, that's a seriously huge watch. Impressive specs to go with it.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Dgf (May 9, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Giramondo on BoR...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob2b (Jul 3, 2018)

leastonh said:


> Wow, I just looked these up. 49mm case width, 19mm thickness and 24mm lug width!!! Holy cr*p, that's a seriously huge watch. Impressive specs to go with it.


Thank you


----------



## Bradtothebones (Feb 22, 2020)

From the beach Saturday!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

N.B.Yäeger Marine


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta on one hell of a good bracelet









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## mgeoffriau (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

I have about ten citizen dive watches with a braclet but this is my most recent purchase last month. My others are eco drive quarts and as a new watch person setting these automatic watches every time I put it on is annoying.


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

mgeoffriau said:


> View attachment 15324944
> View attachment 15324945


I have the citizen promaster twin to yours! Grey dive on mesh bracelet. Great minds think alike.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Happy 4th of July my American friends!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveSignal (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

It is a watch or a wrist ashtray...? lol


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Maranez Tao.


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alutz (Feb 10, 2018)

Blue bay 58 is my new daily diver























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## alutz (Feb 10, 2018)

Sorry low quality above























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

Doing a little desk diving today!


----------



## Dr Doxa (Aug 10, 2006)

Best regards, The Doc.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jovani said:


>


That's a GORGEOUS looking watch. Excellent picture too. WOW.
What model is it exactly, please? And what colors are those hands?
That isn't the standard newest Sumo is it?


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> That's a GORGEOUS looking watch. Excellent picture too. WOW.
> What model is it exactly, please? And what colors are those hands?
> That isn't the standard newest Sumo is it?


Seiko PADI Sumo SBDC049 J1 Prospex Diver Limited 0005/1000


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

304 grams


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jovani said:


> Seiko PADI Sumo SBDC049 J1 Prospex Diver Limited 0005/1000


Enjoy it...it's gorgeous. Thanks for the link. 
It's actually in stock, but at $1346 (plus shipping and import tax fee),
it's way out of my price range.
---
I thought long and hard about the green new style sapphire sumo, but decided against it.
I actually have the Padi turtle (Pepsi) and had no idea that this one you have existed!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

try contacting Magí Mercadé


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice setting - where is that? It looks like a lake; if so, is it "diveable"?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

TheGanzman said:


> Nice setting - where is that? It looks like a lake; if so, is it "diveable"?


Atlantic Ocean, Shetland, UK.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vibe (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

OEM bracelet Z199 and JDM Diver 7548-700C


----------



## Dr Doxa (Aug 10, 2006)

Classy dark green!!









Best regards, The Doc.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Circa 1980s SQ Diver 7548-7009 on OEM Z199


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Fokstom (May 22, 2017)

There you go


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

Scurfa D1 on an Uncle Seiko jubilee meant for the Sarb035. End links don't match perfect but it gets the job done. So comfortable.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Mid-sized JDM Diver 6458-600A from August 1981, on jubilee bracelet


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

2020 Megalodon #9 out of 30.


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## FinishingDutch (Jul 9, 2020)

Got a Doxa 300T last week, and I'm trying basically everything that's 20mm in my collection on it. Here it is with the Omega mesh bracelet with seatbelt clasp. The Omega mesh is the most comfortable bracelet I've ever owned for any watch. I do feel slightly... weird wearing a signed Omega bracelet on a Doxa though. It'll be on there for the next day or two, since I'm expecting an Isofrane and Bonetto Cinturini rubber for it later this week.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Nod to history on a ginault bracelet
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Just let this badboy go. I'm actually a bit bummed; this was a great watch.


----------



## hornet222 (Jun 16, 2017)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15357303


What watch is that please? The bracelet looks great


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

hornet222 said:


> What watch is that please? The bracelet looks great


Thanks! It's an skx TST conversion Pilot/ diver mod I put together. The Razor bracelet is the perfect match. I have another TST Bluefin but waiting on a few parts which should be here later this week.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

324 grams sized...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Modern 62MAS


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Desk diving









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

SRPA83J1 on a Strapcode Super Engineer 2 bracelet and a Steinhart butterfly clasp.























Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

My MM300 back on its OEM bracelet.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

2020-07-03 15.37.24.jpg




__
Ottone


__
Jul 3, 2020


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Fantastic, did you do a write up about this anywhere? Great shot.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Customized Turtle w/ super jubilee & modified OEM skx end links.
dP


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

JLS36 said:


> Fantastic, did you do a write up about this anywhere? Great shot.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


No.

I think the U1 has had plenty written about it by others. I'm very late to the party in owning one.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Seiko "Dark Knight" Turtle on jubilee bracelet with clasp upgraded to bomb-proof version


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Navale


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Seiko SRPA83J1 on a Strapcode super oyster with the ratcheting buckle/clasp.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Lots of sapphire and steel.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 15363376


"%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see."

Thank you! You get it!! lol.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Turtle power!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

20 years at the bottom of the seven seas leaves its mark on you.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

Sector titanium Diving Team 1000


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

SBDC101


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)

The Deep Blue jubilee is shockingly nice for being so affordable. My only previous experience was with a Seiko, which was less than ideal.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

SRP775









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

OR1









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@thejollywatcher Nice. What bracelet is that? Is it comfortable?
What size Islander is that? Thanks


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> @thejollywatcher Nice. What bracelet is that? Is it comfortable?
> What size Islander is that? Thanks


The bracelet is from Strapcode and it's called the Retro Razor.

This Islander is 38mm.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

thejollywatcher said:


> The bracelet is from Strapcode and it's called the Retro Razor.
> 
> This Islander is 38mm.


Thank you. Is it a comfortable bracelet? Do you like it / would you recommend it?
It looks different and cool. But I wouldn't want to sacrifice comfort.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> Thank you. Is it a comfortable bracelet? Do you like it / would you recommend it?
> It looks different and cool. But I wouldn't want to sacrifice comfort.


It's as comfortable as any other bracelet I own. 🙂


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

99% of the time here in wet/humid miami
































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKXA53 Black Bullet on OEM 3308-ZI bracelet










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Lovely GSAR Morning.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Joved (Jul 29, 2016)

nanuq said:


> 20 years at the bottom of the seven seas leaves its mark on you.
> 
> View attachment 15374983


There is beauty in this!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monojoe (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

JDM Quartz Diver 7548-700C from 1981 on original Z199 bracelet









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A few here














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

New one.


----------



## Rollied (Jan 23, 2020)

Simplicity


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton b42 on strapcode super engineer 11




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Even the bronze cases are worn on stainless bracelets here in South Florida creating a two tone




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

6105 on a custom run "reprolongapo"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

VincentG said:


> 6105 on a custom run "reprolongapo"
> View attachment 15399112


Awsome bracelet buddy


----------



## monojoe (Jan 14, 2012)

nanuq said:


> 20 years at the bottom of the seven seas leaves its mark on you.


Now that's a great looking watch! Great looking wear and tear.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

70s Yema on a 70s? FS Americ bracelet.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Meg + 550 hp. .


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Slim-cased Turtle 6309-729A on its model-designated Y035 bracelet.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Wear O' Week
Only one with original manufacturer's bracelet








































😅​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

70's Yema on a 70's







jb champion bracelet


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Blinga ding ding


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

PO45


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Left citizen eco drive 
Right Seiko tuna on a titanium bracelet borrow from another Seiko that I have.


----------



## mikewoods (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

I've had my lone diver for several years. I love it and I'd like to add a second diver on a bracelet at some point.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Y035: The model-designated bracelet for 7002 150m Diver and 6309-729x "slim" Turtles










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetokill (Sep 15, 2006)

Seiko Monster while listening to some vinyl 😁


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

New arrival. The anthracite dial Turtle










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Seiko PADI Turtle*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Breitling SuperOcean


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)

Just arrived so will be posting every where


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG's Watches (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

7002-7020 Original owner.. my first automatic divers got it in HongKong 1990s










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

7002-7020 Original Bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The SE "Twilight Blue" MM200 Diver










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## fegan (Jul 22, 2011)

Seiko SKX779 'Black Monster'


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

There are plenty more in my collection but you get the idea


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Torpedo


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

What is the make of that watch its very nice 



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15423806


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

EZM-13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Momentum M50 MKll


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKX399 on MiLTAT Oyster










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Retro razor.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto indy bronze on fitting but non matching stainless bracelet
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

IG: watchutalkingabt


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The "rare as a hen's teeth" SKX401 










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Z'ha'dum (Sep 16, 2008)

It's threads like this that cost me money


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Massive thickness























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

&#8230; if you want it, you can get it&#8230; 









Eterna Matic 1856 KonTiki Professional Diver Chronometer, Ref.: 1400.41.42.105, from 1994









Porsche Design by IWC Ocean 2000, Ref.: 3504, from 1997









IWC Aquatimer GST, Ref.: 3536-02, from 1998









Breitling Aeromarine Colt, Ref.: A17380-108, from 2006









Sinn U1 SDR, Ref.: 1010.040, from 2011 (already gone)









Longines HydroConquest, Ref.: L3.642.4.96.6, from 2016 (already gone)









Oris Aquis Small Second Date, Ref.: 01 743 7673 4159-07 8 26 01PEB, from 2016 (already gone)









Longines HydroConquest, Ref.: L3.642.4.56.6, from 2018 (already gone)









H2O Orca Dive Polished Limited Edition, from 2018 (already gone)









Eterna KonTiki Diver, Ref.: 1290.41.59.1753, from 2020

There were some more, like two Seamasters (Sir Peter Blake, Ref.: 2254.50.00 and James Bond, Ref.: 2351.80.00), a few Seikos (Glossy Five, SKX175, a few Turtles, a Samurai), something from Dugena and Citizen - but that would probably go beyond the scope...


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Bright, sunshiny day

The 1st Gen SKXA35, with the MOV'T SINGAPORE stamp, on MiLTAT jubilee bracelet.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

First Sumo SBDC 001


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Evening change.

It's never too early for whisky o'clock










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

NTH Devilray Diver
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

BALL EHC "Hunley"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## K2PK (Jul 10, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Speedmaster


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

BoR
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The now-rare MOV'T SINGAPORE variant of the US-market SKX173.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15440653
> 
> View attachment 15440654


This is such a GREEN BEAUTY.
My stocks went up so much recently that I thought I was just around the corner
on splurging for this beauty...but then BAM...
ALL of those paper gains, became paper losses.
Oh well. I just have to be patient. Please tell me, based on your experience with the watch, is the green one really awesome, do you love it, 
and feel it's worth the splurge?? Thanks
---
I vaguely remember asking this once before, but just like I gain from seeing more pictures of the watch, I will gain from hearing again about your experiences with it.


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

_9094OB_


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

househalfman said:


>


That was SUPER-fast! I wanted this titanium forged carbon.
It was in my cart, but wouldn't let me check out!
Elshan said that he is going to see in a few weeks, if he has a spare one for me.
Is it AWESOME?? I have the "regular/original" forged carbon swordfish,
but felt that this one was different enough to get as well. 
Please share your thoughts and initial experiences with the watch. Thanks


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX033 Bay Mod


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Serial birth month and year for these 1981 7548-700x JDM Divers on Seiko Z199 bracelets

Its case design is still essentially being used today. From the 1990s 7002 Diver, 2000s SKX Diver, and now the new Seiko 5 Sports Diver.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

H20 Kalmar I Destro


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

$33


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Seiko baby Tuna on a Miltat Super Oyster with ratcheting buckle.


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Seiko baby Tuna on a Miltat Super Engineer 2 and a Steinhart butterfly clasp.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Sub


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Titan C


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Hamtun H2:


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Mod


----------



## secmar44 (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lukee (Nov 12, 2010)

Here is my Panerai Submersible 682 on shark mesh. Really comfortable and I think it looks great.


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

So this was taken a few years ago when I took some students down to a wreck to help a teacher friend.

Her students were taking part in national reading week and the challenge was to take a picture of them reading the book in the most extreme place possible. So some took a book up a mountain, some took a book on a boat.... you get the idea.

My friend gave some students a book and put them in touch with me. This was our winning entry.... you'll note the Rolex on a bracelet on my left glove.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Boschett Cave Dweller III to join his Brother


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

16600

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Hamtun H2 Kraken


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX011 on an Uncle Seiko Beads of Rice.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Rocking my first Zelos ✌


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Citizen Promaster NY0100 - titanium case and bracelet.


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

cave diver said:


>


Wait..... what?!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

PeteJ said:


> Wait..... what?!


Google "seamaster planpro"


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

cave diver said:


> Google "seamaster planpro"


It's like voodoo magic! Presume the bezel and the insert Can't be genuine Omega parts? That vintage PO came in 42mm and 45mm, the SMP is a 40mm.....


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

PeteJ said:


> It's like voodoo magic! Presume the bezel and the insert Can't be genuine Omega parts? That vintage PO came in 42mm and 45mm, the SMP is a 40mm.....


The bezel, insert, and crystal are from a PO. You'll have to do some searching for the details, as mine came this way.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is my stable. Incoming Oris Aquis...


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Big Cheese


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

technomilitia said:


> Here is my stable. Incoming Oris Aquis...
> View attachment 15460410


Beautiful batch!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Can't wait to be able to travel again. For now here's my Vostok Neptune making a travel of its own through the pages of my passport 😂


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

garydusa said:


>


I need to try this one, love the colors Brother!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Bay


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton b42
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

From July 1995, a Seiko 7002-7039 200m transitional diver with the still-fresh red DIVER'S 200m text.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Time Factors $100 Fifty Fathoms "homage" on a Geckota beads of rice bracelet. The endlinks don't meet the case on the ends but I think it still looks better than straight ones.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Heard that the PADI SBDC055/ SPB071 has been officially discontinued.

I'm one of the lucky ones to have this in my collection.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Soxa 6309-7040


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Sub


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Went for a morning stroll with the "Black Bullet" on its OEM 3308-Z bracelet










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bahn112 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

First generation Oceanking on second generation bracelet






























Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Carefully (Feb 13, 2006)

RGM-built *EOT Sea3* on a shark mesh:



















Big and bold and blue!


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## sbena (Oct 28, 2008)

Love this one.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett CD III


----------



## buddahlou (Jun 23, 2016)

Breitling Super Avenger Seawolf


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Gloomy, wrong date kind of morning

Seiko JDM Quartz Diver from 1984










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

_9094OB_


----------



## djgallo (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Have a good weekend y'all ✌


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

T1B 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Theodrummer (Oct 10, 2020)

Diver on a bracelet? Check
Coffee? Check


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

How'dah miss this great thread all these yurz?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Old Vostok Komandirskie


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

My Franken SMP300









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## chinguelmike (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX033 Bay Mod


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Happy fall everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Grand Seiko diver in native habitat.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Seiko Pepsi Sumo in native habitat, too.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Seiko Hulk Sumo


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

FatTuesday said:


> Grand Seiko diver in native habitat.
> View attachment 15501804


Nice shot!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Friday! BSH Bay


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

116660


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

What's cookin', good looking?



















Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

HAQ Grail
JDM Seiko Diver SBCM023 with the 8F movement/ perpetual calendar



















Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Talk me out of these divers on bracelet! 😅


----------



## th6252 (Feb 11, 2006)

tro_jan said:


> What's cookin', good looking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


excuse me sir, but where is the watch in your photo? all i see is delicious fried chicken goodness.


----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

One of my favorite bracelets today. It's titanium, has gorgeous facets that play with the light, and the clasp features toolless microadjustment.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

th6252 said:


> excuse me sir, but where is the watch in your photo? all i see is delicious fried chicken goodness.


A chicken madness ensued after that shot

Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

Technically not a diver, but I think it should count with 200m water resistance.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The elusive SKX401, on an equally-elusive Seiko 3308JZ "President" bracelet










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Kalmar I Destro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

This watch has so much sunshine per square millimeter.

Seiko SKXA35, Singapore variant










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the Kalmar Destro but Bezel Switch


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Rado Captain Cook HyperChrome LE (2017) on a beads of rice bracelet


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## BigFatFred (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The rarely-out SKX011 "K" for today's rainy day










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Titanium Oris Regulateur *for today


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jappaner (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MrTechAgent (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oceanking
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I put in a new double dome sapphire today


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

jcombs1 said:


> View attachment 15522884


Nice Doxa


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> Nice Doxa


Thank you, I do like it.


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Old stuff for this week's work wear...
































​


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
It's a Zelos kind of Saturday today ✌


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> It's a Zelos kind of Saturday today ✌
> View attachment 15526287


Great pic of a great watch...I bought the exact same one  !
Green is awesome. I might be getting the Oris Aquis Green as well.
There aren't a lot of great looking green watches.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> Great pic of a great watch...I bought the exact same one  !
> Green is awesome. I might be getting the Oris Aquis Green as well.
> There aren't a lot of great looking green watches.


Thanks and hope you're enjoying yours as much as I do mine. Green is my fave color 😁 I've got five green pieces in my humble collection - this Zelos Swordfish, Seiko Sumo, two Vostok Amphibias and an Orient TriStar. I've posted pics of all of them in various forum pages 😂


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Watchutalkingabt If you love green, check out the Oris Aquis green. It's beautiful in pictures,and amazing in person. It took restraint to walk out of the AD without it. But I was determined NOT to buy it just yet...and I told him so before even showing up at his store. I thought about the green Sumo, but it didn't "speak to me" enough to buy it. Do you love it?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

-----
Unrelated, I'm thinking of getting the bandoleer Strapcode bracelet for some other watch. It seems amazing. Does anyone have experience with that new bandoleer bracelet? Would you recommend it? Is it comfortable?
Also, they have it in the specific curved style that would only fit 1 watch, and they also have it in the flat, more versatile version that would fit any 22mm watch. I'm thinking that might be better.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> @Watchutalkingabt If you love green, check out the Oris Aquis green. It's beautiful in pictures,and amazing in person. It took restraint to walk out of the AD without it. But I was determined NOT to buy it just yet...and I told him so before even showing up at his store. I thought about the green Sumo, but it didn't "speak to me" enough to buy it. Do you love it?


Actually I was in a local AD yesterday and saw the Oris Aquis. It looks nice but to tell you honestly, I gravitated towards the green Oris 65 more 😁

Here are my green pieces (it turns out I have six...LOL):







































And to answer your question, I love my Sumo Hulk 😁 If I had to nitpick, it's just a tad bigger compared to my other watches.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> two Vostok Amphibias


You have 2 identical green Vostoks? Why? Do you really like it that much?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> You have 2 identical green Vostoks? Why? Do you really like it that much?


Identical in color, yes. But in design they're two different things -- one is a Vostok Neptune LE while the other is a classic Vostok Amphibia 170 case. Each has a certain appeal to me and best part is they're not that pricey and can serve as daily beaters.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

View attachment 15528087


----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

EMG Nemo


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Newly-acquired piece and liking it so much 😁


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> Newly-acquired piece and liking it so much 😁
> View attachment 15532166


Looks awesome! Where did you get it? 
Details please.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> Looks awesome! Where did you get it?
> Details please.


Thanks! It's SPB143J1, 62MAS reimagined/reinterpretation. Has a 40.5mm diameter, 6R35 movement and curved sapphire crystal. Got it from a local AD 😁


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## alfasud68 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

SKX mod


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## ComeBackShane (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## alfasud68 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orange Monster


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingant


----------



## thatsmyswatch (Jul 30, 2013)

View attachment 15537207


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Taking out the garbage...couldn't help but to pause and notice how good a factory stock SKX looks on an oyster....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dad old/cheap Sub


----------



## Scout308 (Dec 22, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> I did look and couldn't find a dedicated thread for this, and as I seem to be wearing the majority of my divers on the bracelet, I figured why not see who else does!
> 
> My 3 current rotation champs, funnily enough lined up in "best bracelet" order, with the Pelagos in 1st, the Oris 2nd.......and the MM300 in 3rd
> 
> ...


Suggestions on a titanium bracelet diver?


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Scout308 (Dec 22, 2018)

VincentG said:


> View attachment 15538915


where was the band made?


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Scout308 said:


> where was the band made?


This particular one was made in New Mexico, one of a handful done by an old friend.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Really been enjoying the classic SKX lately. Plus my family...I enjoy them too! Lol.

It's a beautiful fall day up here in Canada!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin33 (Oct 19, 2020)

maccasvanquish said:


> Really been enjoying the classic SKX lately. Plus my family...I enjoy them too! Lol.
> 
> It's a beautiful fall day up here in Canada!
> 
> ...


Nice pic. Great unusual warm sunny day, eh. Greetings from Toronto!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin33 (Oct 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Accutron VX200 Coke


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Speedmaster


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Bay


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

H20 Kalmar 2 Carbon


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Enjoying some Pepsi tonight!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Benarus Meg on the wrist today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett CD III


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MakaveliSK said:


> Benarus Meg on the wrist today


Your pics makes me miss mine!


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Oh man... That was a badass looking one as well with the red and black!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

PO45 for today.....


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 8past10 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Cart3rlfc (Feb 5, 2020)

Nth amphion









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Mako


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Breitling SuperOcean 42 on bracelet. Love the links on this one


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Captain Cook. BOR









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## SinCity (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## ComeBackShane (Oct 22, 2020)

Newest addition showed up today!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Philippine-exclusive Seiko LE "Tubbataha" Monster










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon USMC


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

One of the best bracelets I own, and I own several nice ones. Extreme taper from 20mm to 14mm silky smooth, light but exudes quality.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

This week wears with the new Jippies...
































😁🤪😁​


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Nodus. Decent H-link. Comfortable with ok articulation. Edges not horribly sharp. Not Oris quality, but really nice for a micro.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

bigclive, I'm with you today (wrong date [the day is correct, ha ha! ] because it's an old photo but this is what I have on today.....................)


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## surf561 (Sep 3, 2020)

Deep Blue Tritdiver 41mm that I just picked up. Love it - tritium tubes, sapphire, ceramic, NH35, 500m depth rating, on a bracelet, for $199 - hell of a deal!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Blue gradient










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## majt (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Found this old crusty coffin link expansion bracelet, It really brings out the vintage in my gilt Retangula 6105-8000 homage:


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Retangula 6105-8000 homage on modified Seiko Jubilee


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Breitling Colt Superquartz👍🏼


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## RangelRocha (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Thrasher36 (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Thrasher36 (Jul 5, 2014)

OOPPPSSS


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Original Armida A2 design with ETA on shark mesh. It's my favorite tool watch and takes a beating.


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## VizslaFriend (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Let the weekend begin!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Helping the little'uns with their gingerbread houses today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

I had this old Seiko bracelet which was too short and had no end links. Found some end links I modified so they would fit and 2 almost identical links which I installed near the clasp so you almost don't see it. Just needs some brushing now. Don't mind the off-color hands, fist step of the aging process ...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Donerix said:


> I had this old Seiko bracelet which was too short and had no end links. Found some end links I modified so they would fit and 2 almost identical links which I installed near the clasp so you almost don't see it. Just needs some brushing now. Don't mind the off-color hands, fist step of the aging process ...


the hands have already aged? =\


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> the hands have already aged? =\


I aged them. I am also switching to an aged dial. I feel the homage to a vintage watch should look vintage


----------



## LeoV Cars & Watches (Nov 30, 2020)

New here. Here's mine.







Neptune







Moded SKX Islander







Moded orient,
Videos on all on YouTube 
Great to be here.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Donerix said:


> I aged them. I am also switching to an aged dial. I feel the homage to a vintage watch should look vintage


ah. i thought for a minute you meant that they just aged prematurely compared to the dial, lol.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Breitling SuperOcean 42 today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Yellow Russian


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Where's the 'off' button on this this lume?!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

I think this is an original issue Moana


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Mako


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

GSAR on "great seal of U.S." factory bracelet.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog with Wet Kodiak


----------



## BtBaMrocks (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## BtBaMrocks (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Bush diving

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

I saw this 4233ZG bracelet on another watch forum and I asked the OP where he got his. I needed the same bracelet to mount my 7002-7039 on. Lo and behold, he had a spare and gave it to me free of charge. I guess I'm on Santa's "Who's Nice" list. 

Here's the aforementioned Seiko neo-vintage 7002-7039 transitional diver on its model-designated 4233ZG "Oyster" bracelet.

A welcome addition to my Seiko bracelets Z199, Y035, and 3308JZ "President".




























Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM 1.0


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Ti.
dP


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Not an M


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

This little unit has maybe the best micro adjustment feature on the market. Push that logo for ultra fast perfect fit.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Brey17 said:


> This little unit has maybe the best micro adjustment feature on the market. Push that logo for ultra fast perfect fit.
> 
> View attachment 15583330
> View attachment 15583332


That dial is so amazing.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15582490


Very cool. May I ask what bracelet this is?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Donerix said:


> Very cool. May I ask what bracelet this is?


Thanks, it's a Strapcode Rollball.
dP


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> View attachment 15583827


Is this an aftermarket bracelet? The end link fitment looks a little off.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

Zelos Mako V3 Sodalite by Adama


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

wheelbuilder said:


> Is this an aftermarket bracelet? The end link fitment looks a little off.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Nah it's the default one that came with the watch. Probably it's the angle of my shot?


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tourby on OEM bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Dan Pierce said:


> Thanks, it's a Strapcode Rollball.
> dP
> View attachment 15583712


Thank you. Unfortunately not available in 20mm. Might have to go with the Razor ...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Donerix said:


> Thank you. Unfortunately not available in 20mm. Might have to go with the Razor ...


Oh, I like that too.
dP


----------



## buddahlou (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

The sun set at 4:30pm here in Winnipeg, Canada and it was glorious!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Triple six 16660 Sea Dweller










Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

The USMC to fight the foot of snow we got yesterday!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

maccasvanquish said:


> The sun set at 4:30pm here in Winnipeg, Canada and it was glorious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome shot ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 LV


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Rado









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Titanium case and bracelet.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Dan Pierce said:


> Oh, I like that too.
> dP
> View attachment 15585058


Thank you for the wrist shot. There go another hundred bucks ....


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I have a leather and rubber band that this COULD go on, 
but I'm enjoying it on the slinky bracelet  !


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

NEDU
Navy Experimental Diving Unit 
With tritium luuuume


----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

Phoibos Voyager


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## betoconga (Mar 18, 2009)

Swiss Army Lacer 330 FT WR


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

jsinnard said:


> View attachment 15587335


Nice! This is the brand that became Steinhart in 2006 or something, right?

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

wheelbuilder said:


> Nice! This is the brand that became Steinhart in 2006 or something, right?
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


The Debaufre name in watchmaking goes back to the 18th century but the modern company was partnered up with Steinhart to sell both Debaufre and Steinhart versions of the same watch. Debaufre was mostly for the US market until they broke off to be independent and finally closed up shop back in 2012.

That is the history in a nutshell.

I also have a Debaufre GMT 39mm with both a black and spare Pepsi bezel.


----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

EMG Nemo


----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CyrusV22 said:


> EMG Nemo
> View attachment 15588738


Beautiful and a really nice bracelet at this price point


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Beautiful and a really nice bracelet at this price point


Yes this bracelet is so nice! 
Like your Kermit very much too


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Just put this bracelet on here a few minutes ago to see how it would look...I think I'll keep it this way for a while.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My SMP


----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

Lew & Huey Orthos


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## JMGeronimo (Jan 21, 2019)

New phone better camera .


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Wear of the Week...
































...with "big lung divers"
😁 😁😁​


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

Zelos Mako V3 Ice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> My SMP
> 
> View attachment 15589589


Fantastic shot  of a great watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! BSH Sub


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

Zelos Mako Sky Blue


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15594141


Nice. Love the look with the coin edge bezel on the turtle. What hand set did you use?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Donerix said:


> Nice. Love the look with the coin edge bezel on the turtle. What hand set did you use?


Thanks, the dial & handset are from ajuicet [a member of WUS] I purchased on ebay. 
dP


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## jil_sander (May 12, 2017)

Timothy Dalton Heuer wannabe


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## Aelius (Oct 22, 2014)

SeL Omnidiver - Rated at 6,000 meters (19,685 ft.)


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Torpedo


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## beethoven24680 (Sep 20, 2019)

Sprint Veloce said:


> *Re: Just one...*
> 
> OMG! What happened to your Watch???


That's a tall boi


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett CD III


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

In response to recent announcement of coming release of
the NEW Generation SeaScoper with In-House movement
































(well... it was a coincidence as well when the above watches were hacked to stop,
the dates were fall in between 13 to 16...)
😁 😁 😁​


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

garydusa said:


>


Nice! Don't see many of these around! When I first saw the title photo on Tapatalk I thought it was mine as I post photos of it frequently. Nice to see a brother/sister here on forum. Yours is in great shape. Just serviced?

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

wheelbuilder said:


> Nice! Don't see many of these around! When I first saw the title photo on Tapatalk I thought it was mine as I post photos of it frequently. Nice to see a brother/sister here on forum. Yours is in great shape. Just serviced?


Thanks, always loved this model because of the chunky size. I've seen your pics of yours, made me pull mine out! Picked it up bout 10 months ago from a fellow member I've done Biz before with. No idea on the service history though....


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

garydusa said:


> Thanks, always loved this model because of the chunky size. I've seen your pics of yours, made me pull mine out! Picked it up bout 10 months ago from a fellow member I've done Biz before with. No idea on the service history though....


Great! Yeah sorry, I asked about service because yours is really clean with no scratches. I thought you may have serviced it recently as for when I sent mine back for routine service/polish, it came back looking new like yours. Enjoy it! It's a great watch. A little thick for all occasions but awesome.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

6105-8000 homage on modified coffin link bracelet:


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

EZM3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon USMC


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Seiko PADI baby Tuna on a Strapcode Super Oyster.


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

10 year old SKX007 on a Strapcode Endmill.
NH36A movement
Sapphire crystal
SARB059 Crown and stem.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The now hard-to-source mid-sized SKX015 on Uncle Seiko Z199










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Another mesh:


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Gen 1 Sumo


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Awesome  no shot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Awesome  no shot


Thanks! Can't wait to add the orange 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

Islander Red October LE


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15603344


Nice . Didn't know you had an AP also.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Happy Festivus"









"Festivus" is today December 23rd


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Appropriate for Christmas Eve...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly received for Christmas, SKX007 White World Mod


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the White 007 for Christmas, Happy Holidays Guys!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## trouble (Oct 30, 2009)

Awaiting Boxing day matches


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

On this bandoleer bracelet























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

Anyone has backed the MMI Turret KS?


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

No micro adjustment super high quality BOR for the win!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

An Orient Sub on a dusty drive to the countryside










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

NFW VIPERFISH (19mm tall, 389 grams on bracelet, made by George Fox)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Sub4


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

SKX007 on a Strapcode Super Jubilee.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

New ceramic quartz coating....


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The sun is out after a few days of rain and I can finally see the blue skies.
Time for a bluesy Orient Sub 2ER.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

tro_jan said:


> The sun is out after a few days of rain and I can finally see the blue skies.
> Time for a bluesy Orient Sub 2ER.
> 
> 
> ...


....









Sent while sitting on my toilet using Kakatalk easily flushed after a single wipe.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5513









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder Dump (Jan 25, 2020)

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Original


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)

5512


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

Zelos for ever


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Tree is about to come down!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Thunder Dump said:


> Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Original
> 
> View attachment 15623763


. Tritium?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKXA35 on New Year's eve, with one of the chosen colors of 2021, Illuminating, the bright yellow of lemon skin.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Bay


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SMP


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

For the rest of the year









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

too many choices can't decide!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

On US Z199










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett CDIII


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

wheelbuilder said:


> Tree is about to come down!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a rare polished TT1 orris?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## HermannZeGerman (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Happy NEW Year 2021!"


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> Is this a rare polished TT1 orris?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Yes. Bought brand new in 08. They did not do a very long run of these, but a few here have them. Good eye!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

B42









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

The white Beast to fight 6'' of snow upcoming


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

SethBullock said:


> View attachment 15630314


Is that a stock bracelet? Never seen an Oris without fitted end links.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

ncmoto said:


> View attachment 15630284


Looks so good! Can you provide more info on this? Perhaps in its own thread with many photos!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

wheelbuilder said:


> Looks so good! Can you provide more info on this? Perhaps in its own thread with many photos!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Sure thing.


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

wheelbuilder said:


> Looks so good! Can you provide more info on this? Perhaps in its own thread with many photos!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk











ORIS Day Date Big Crown 200M Diver


Started this thread in response to a request to see some more pictures. This is what I understand to be an Oris Day Date BC3 200M diver. These seem to be pretty few and far between, and there is very little info to be had outside of a few old WTS listings. Case is 42mm w/ 20mm lugs. It was also...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

wheelbuilder said:


> Looks so good! Can you provide more info on this? Perhaps in its own thread with many photos!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


I tried. Not sure what the issue was.

"Your thread ORIS Day Date Big Crown 200M Diver was deleted. Reason: Don't Fish In Our Discussion Areas."


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

SethBullock said:


> I tried. Not sure what the issue was.
> 
> Your thread ORIS Day Date Big Crown 200M Diver was deleted. Reason: Don't Fish In Our Discussion Areas. An actual explanation of what I did wrong might be helpful in avoiding the situation in the future.


I'm totally confused. So my "looks so good can you provide its own thread" post was actually to NCMOTO regarding his Nethuns. I posted to you SethBullock previously about the end links on your Oris. I think you confused the two? Have no clue as to why your thread was deleted?

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

wheelbuilder said:


> I'm totally confused. So my "looks so good can you provide its own thread" post was actually to NCMOTO regarding his Nethuns. I posted to you SethBullock previously about the end links on your Oris. I think you confused the two? Have no clue as to why your thread was deleted?
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Oh I see now. Sorry. Yes, it appears to be the OEM bracelet, which is 20mm.


----------



## BigPirateBits (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Playing in the snow this morning with Kids and the Mako


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

I guess endlink fitting wasn't a think in 74, but it's the OEM bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Does this count? Screw down crown, 200M


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Speedmaster


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Tubbataha










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## LuckyTime35 (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

Maddog1970 said:


> I did look and couldn't find a dedicated thread for this, and as I seem to be wearing the majority of my divers on the bracelet, I figured why not see who else does!
> 
> My 3 current rotation champs, funnily enough lined up in "best bracelet" order, with the Pelagos in 1st, the Oris 2nd.......and the MM300 in 3rd
> 
> ...


If i would sink this watch, it would probably drink water like it's hangover buuuut it still is a diver 🤷‍♂️


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## radicalender (Sep 8, 2017)

Has never, will never come of the bracelet. 









2531.80


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tro_jan said:


> Tubbataha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had many Monsters but I need to confess I need this one, Love it!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKX011K on MiLTAT Oyster










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

6309-7049 production July 1978 on newly acquired Uncle Seiko "Factory Defect" Oyster bracelet


----------



## Jappaner (Aug 6, 2009)

Vratislavia Conceptum - Klingert 1797 "Caribbean"


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Seamaster 300 and a Vollmer bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Ball Engineer II M Skindiver Heritage


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Orsa Sea Viper


Such a cool looking watch! I am on the lookout for one of these

Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

stonehead887 said:


> Such a cool looking watch! I am on the lookout for one of these
> 
> Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


Thanks  I had to wait 5 years to find one. Hope your hunt will be faster!

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A blue dialed, transitional 7002-7020 Diver










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Helson Stingray (Titanium 47mm)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

stonehead887 said:


> Such a cool looking watch! I am on the lookout for one of these
> 
> Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


Shoot. I thought you were an original buyer.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## 6R35 (Jun 26, 2020)

Kamasu


----------



## BigEmpty (Oct 1, 2019)

Seamaster 300MC love the classic look









Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly received, I was not able to find the Silver version so I opted for the PVD


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Halios on ginault bracelet


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX 011 on an Uncle Seiko BoR.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

SBDC053 with a Seiko M01X337 bracelet. Excellent combo...


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

A little bit of bronze today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with this one I got yesterday afternoon


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

New white handset installed for easier reading.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

SKX was made for those hands. Mine says hi. Pic from a couple of days ago:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

jsinnard said:


> New white handset installed for easier reading.
> 
> View attachment 15650701


i like where your mind's at =)


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

duc said:


> SKX was made for those hands. Mine says hi. Pic from a couple of days ago:
> 
> View attachment 15650750


Absolutely right about that. The white hands really make the dial indices pop.

Really happy with the mod.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Kamasu on #STRAPCODE #ORIENT







*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Megalodon


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

My latest acquisition. Black MOP dial and tuuubes


----------



## CurtisJN (Dec 30, 2020)

The Ginault ORII with the 'downgraded' aluminum insert makes a great industrial work companion!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

signed clasps


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Manta Ray Turtle on Uncle Seiko H-link bracelet:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

This arrived today. Seiko 6309-729A diver on Y035 bracelet.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

P01 and electric blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Renato Cunha said:


> P01 and electric blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your OCD Force is very strong. Kudos for synchronizing your most excellent watches.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 White World


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*MARANEZ #Kata







*


----------



## seikokidindia (Jan 20, 2021)

Hey I'm new to the forum
I'm trying to identify this watch posted by @chriscentro









Is it titanium?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

seikokidindia said:


> Hey I'm new to the forum
> I'm trying to identify this watch posted by @chriscentro
> View attachment 15661354
> 
> ...


SPB189. Yep, titanium!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Gupt0014 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

seikokidindia said:


> Hey I'm new to the forum
> I'm trying to identify this watch posted by @chriscentro
> View attachment 15661354
> 
> ...


Yes, it's titanium.









SPB189J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Azul










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Uncle Seiko H-link. Love it


----------



## gregg (May 5, 2010)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Wrong post

Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

PMD56-2994


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Afternoon change for coffee and sunset dinner




























Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)

View attachment 15673045
View attachment 15673045


----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6105-8110 "Captain Willard" from Oct. '74 on EasTech H-Link bracelet.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Not today's pic, but it should count.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Green Sumo


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> 6105-8110 "Captain Willard" from Oct. '74 on EasTech H-Link bracelet.


Looks practically brand new. Very nice.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

NTH Tikuna - (Cat not included with some sets...):


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

flower buds blossoms,
as spring arrival comes with warmth...








































😊🌸🌸🌸😁​


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

New addition. Completes my transition to all divers in the rotation.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SQ Diver from 1980s this rainy Saturday morning










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stipey (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Old Camo Turtle, Have a great weekend Guys!


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm thinking of getting these straight-end 22mm strapcode bracelets 
(the Endmill that looks like a "president" bracelet 
and the Bandoleer, which I think will be awesome on my Seiko shark turtle).
What do you guys think? 








22mm Bandoleer Watch Band Straight End, 316L Stainless Steel Brushed V-Clasp


Simply upgrade your watch by changing watch strap. Straight End watch bracelet by MiLTAT. 316L stainless steel Bandoleer with a straight solid end piece, ideal for typical lug watches with various lug-width: 22mm. This item includes generic Seiko Dia. 2.5mm spring bars.




www.strapcode.com












22mm Solid Endmill Metal Watch Band Straight End, 316L Stainless Steel V-Clasp Button Double Lock


Simply upgrade your watch by changing watch strap. Straight End watch Watch Bands by MiLTAT. 316L stainless steel Endmill with a straight solid end piece, ideal for typical lug watches with various lug-width: 22mm. This item includes generic Seiko Dia. 2.5mm spring bars.




www.strapcode.com


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My favorite


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

(continuation of my earlier post)
Also, I would like to get a better deal than FULL price...
$100 for Bandoleer and $80 for Endmill. 

Does anyone know of a WORKING discount code for Strapcode??
They must have deals now and again.
I'm in no real hurry to buy either one of these.


----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)

watchman600 said:


> (continuation of my earlier post)
> Also, I would like to get a better deal than FULL price...
> $100 for Bandoleer and $80 for Endmill.
> 
> ...


 I do not know of a discount but I believe they are worth the asking price. I have two for my Seiko Marinemaster.

One Sub Style - 









And one Jubilee Style -


----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)

Here is a pretty heavy duty Titanium bracelet for the Citizen Professional Diver made by Stevral / Suppa Parts.


----------



## 1127034 (Dec 2, 2016)

As a former Battleship sailor, I have a number of divers with bracelets. Here's one of my microbrand gems: the Lorier Neptune Blue (Version 1):


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> I'm thinking of getting these straight-end 22mm strapcode bracelets
> (the Endmill that looks like a "president" bracelet
> and the Bandoleer, which I think will be awesome on my Seiko shark turtle).
> What do you guys think?
> ...


I've got the Strapcode Endmill on my 007 and Angus-J Jubilee on my 009, love them both. As for a discount code I haven't seen anything specific from them directly.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

Khemin said:


> As a former Battleship sailor, I have a number of divers with bracelets. Here's one of my microbrand gems: the Lorier Neptune Blue (Version 1):
> 
> View attachment 15684112


That's beautiful!

I love it, reminds me of a old mag wheel.


----------



## Sgruschkus (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## benhoug (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Combat Sub


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

DMCBanshee said:


> Just got this Combat Sub


always thought that was an interesting way to do a date wheel


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> always thought that was an interesting way to do a date wheel


It's different but I love it 

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Glycine Combat


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Brian May 007


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Glycine Combat


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

djpharoah said:


> View attachment 15691094


Looks AMAZING...watch and bracelet! WOW.
---
Maybe someday, when I have more disposable income


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jsinnard said:


> I've got the Strapcode Endmill on my 007 and Angus-J Jubilee on my 009, love them both. As for a discount code I haven't seen anything specific from them directly.
> 
> Good luck in your search.


Can I see a picture of the Endmill bracelet on your watch, please?

Also, what do you (or others) think of getting the straight end version, 
so it can fit on any 22mm watch? I'm thinking of wearing it on my 
Zelos Swordfish forged carbon (version 2) / stainless steel.

Thanks


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15673399
> 
> View attachment 15673400


BEAUTIFUL bracelet. I have the one in black PVD.
I hope it won't chip off easily...and will stay looking great.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> Monta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL watch...do you love it?
It's out of my price range...for now,
but I'm interested in hearing about your experience.
Thanks


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> Can I see a picture of the Endmill bracelet on your watch, please?
> 
> Also, what do you (or others) think of getting the straight end version,
> so it can fit on any 22mm watch? I'm thinking of wearing it on my
> ...


Here's a couple of pics, mine is an Endmill with endlinks specific for an SKX but I would assume a straight bar would fit just about anything needing a 22mm bracelet.







































Yes the bracelet is tapered.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jsinnard said:


> Here's a couple of pics, mine is an Endmill with endlinks specific for an SKX but I would assume a straight bar would fit just about anything needing a 22mm bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 15691720
> 
> ...


Thank you SO much for doing this for me!

I will be ordering this Endmill soon based on these great pictures
(with straight ends to fit all 22mm watches) to wear primarily on my Zelos swordfish,

along with the Bandoleer to wear primarily on my Seiko shark turtle
(though I think I will also get that with straight ends).

It would be nice if someone knew when Strapcode has a 20 percent sale,
since together they are $180 dollars...and I'm not in any real hurry to buy them.
I may just email Strapcode directly and ask them. Why not?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15692213


Every time I see that beautiful wooden watch holder, 
I say to myself that I really like it,
and would want one of these for my desk with *my* initials on it .

I know that I asked you once before, when you first showed it on the forums,
but could you please find out the exact, correct link 
for me to order one of these?
I searched on google like you suggested, but didn't find it.
Thank you!


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Helm Komodo; new arrival


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> Every time I see that beautiful wooden watch holder,
> I say to myself that I really like it,
> and would want one of these for my desk with *my* initials on it .
> 
> ...


I found this, looks to be the same.



https://mijmoj.co.uk/product/single/


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> BEAUTIFUL watch...do you love it?
> It's out of my price range...for now,
> but I'm interested in hearing about your experience.
> Thanks


I've owned a decent amount of dive watches over the years. This Monta has more in common with my Breitling than It does with my other micro brands. The bracelet is the best in the business. Dial is inky black and beautiful. Hands and markers pop. All in its a great watch and a true keeper. It could be a one and only. I like it a lot to say the least.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Mesmerizing PADI waves










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Raven Vintage 40 no-date model


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Boschett Cave Dweller III


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> BEAUTIFUL watch...do you love it?
> It's out of my price range...for now,
> but I'm interested in hearing about your experience.
> Thanks


I also have the monta and the quality is tudor-esqu..

The bracelet with the on the fly adjustment is one of the best. To compare, I have an omega 2254 with on the fly clasp mod, cward trident mk3, spb143, halios on ginault, and oris 65.

From a quality standpoint, it is the best. It will be a keeper for me unless I ever get a 5 digit sub in the distant future.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Diver on bracelet


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Finally found a Pepsi 7002-7039 "transitional" 200m diver. The model-designated 4233ZG oyster bracelet that came with it also made the hunt much more rewarding.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Love this PVD Sub


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jsinnard said:


> I found this, looks to be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> https://mijmoj.co.uk/product/single/


THANK YOU for posting this! That page wouldn't open for me...
but I was able to search and find this exact piece 
made by mijmoj in England on Etsy...and it ships free to the U.S.
for $42.87 total...with an engraving on the front that I choose.
That is awesome! I think I will have it engraved: Time is precious








Personalized Single Watch Stand / Wedding Day Groom Gift / - Etsy Israel


This Jewelry Displays item by MijMojDesign has 863 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on Jun 20, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## claudioange (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Modified ten year old SKX009 on a Strapcode Angus-J


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

O.k. Strapcode wrote me back and said they don't have any discount codes now, 
but if I buy the 2 bracelets (and spend over $150), then not only will they 
give me free shipping, but they will reimburse me 10 percent of the price,
once I email them my order number.

That's not a huge amount ($18 dollars off), 
but it was enough to push me over the edge to buy them .

I think the Bandoleer is going to look amazing on the Seiko shark turtle
and the Endmill will look great on the Zelos swordfish.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This is what I ended up ordering:


https://i.etsystatic.com/14466306/r/il/cabfe5/2759837154/il_794xN.2759837154_bwo1.jpg





https://i.etsystatic.com/14466306/r/il/fb55bf/2675050105/il_794xN.2675050105_gqh4.jpg



Handmade, solid walnut wood, actually engraved with my initials or whatever,
watch lies facing up like in my watch box...which is nice to see...all for $32 bucks delivered.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)

Marathon JSAR on a Strapcode Super Engineer 2.


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

This one qualifies for posting here now..


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)

Aelius said:


> SeL Omnidiver - Rated at 6,000 meters (19,685 ft.)
> 
> View attachment 15600863


My Grail. Best watch on the planet.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## mcsf (Apr 24, 2018)

Sinn U50S on bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Raven Deep Tech...


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

Tutima DI300


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Enicar HEALTHWAYS on Vintage CADMAN Stretch Bracelet..Just swapped it from a Tropic Bracelet!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Seiko Dark green  SPB105J1.










Now with MM300 clasp.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VizslaFriend (Aug 4, 2020)

I got compliments for this picture in another topic, so I decided to also post it here.  
If you look closely, you can spot a small Swiss flag reflecting somewhere...


----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

which do you think looks best? ..I have more!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

P.C. said:


> which do you think looks best? ..I have more!
> View attachment 15712295
> View attachment 15712296
> View attachment 15712299
> View attachment 15712300


I would put it on the Oystery looking bracelet and call it good!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

P.C. said:


> which do you think looks best? ..I have more
> View attachment 15712300


I'd be interested to see pics of the last one on the wrist.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 40-year old 7548-700C high torque quartz diver on its Seiko Z199 bracelet.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@P.C. I don't understad WHY the top and bottom of each bracelet is different.
(that looks weird and wrong). I like the Bandoleer bracelet best.
I think it was the bottom of pic2 and the top of pic4 (or the reverse).


----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> @P.C. I don't understad WHY the top and bottom of each bracelet is different.
> (that looks weird and wrong). I like the Bandoleer bracelet best.
> I think it was the bottom of pic2 and the top of pic4 (or the reverse).


hi, I don't wear them like that! it was just an easy way ( and less pics) of showing the range of bracelets that I've used at different times with the Yema.
Interesting that your choices are the two different Bandoleer style bracelets.Which are the correct ones used originally by Yema for this watch.
The first pic is the more angular version for the watch shown which has the shaper capital 'Y' logo on the dial whilst the softer 'rounder edged' version shown in 2nd pic was used in the earlier models with the curved 'y' used in Yemas current watches.
But I think this Yema can take different styles a bracelets better than others watches I've tried.


----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

Diesels said:


> I'd be interested to see pics of the last one on the wrist.


sorry for late reply, here you go!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

duc said:


> I would put it on the Oystery looking bracelet and call it good!


thanks, one of my favorites. its a Expandro 'stretch' styled bracelet.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Honestly my least favorite way to wear this one is on the bracelet preferring rubber or NATO but today it is on the metal.


----------



## americanbam (Dec 14, 2014)

It's Tuesday!


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Fugu week









Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

this bracelet had polished sides, but i decided to brush them away. since this is the scurfa the bracelet works best on, i figured brushing the sides to match the case wouldn't be a bad move in the long run. i didn't think it'd look that good with so little actual effort, lol. took only a few minutes!


































in comparison, here's the old polished sides:










hard to even tell the difference imo, since all it is is the reflection of my wrist hairs in the polish haha. but it's because the sides are so 'unseen' that the polished sides never really bothered me. but i just decided on a whim and it works out. i sacrifice the polished sides matching nice with the Gloss Scurfa polishing but that's not a big deal (how it looked before):


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

Here's my lighthouse on a bracelet.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Megalodon Ti


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## Trellos (Feb 2, 2020)

Great diver on a great mesh bracelet.


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

Came on a strap, wasn't going to pay the £165 Chris Ward wanted for a bracelet, so bought this in the Watch Gecko sale. Fantastic quality, and I believe it suits the watch


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## EBasil (Jul 24, 2020)

Nice feel to a good bracelet...


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## joe1347 (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

my latest bracelet, a vintage '60s 'stretch' jb champion.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

With serial from birth month and year, a 7548-700B on Seiko Z199 bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Uncle Seiko









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKX401 with the square, gilt-edge indices










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Cfosterm (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Cfosterm said:


> View attachment 15731116


Nice, uh...bracelet...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Another gilt-edge beauty, SKX399










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jorgeledesma (Feb 22, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cfosterm (Jan 29, 2021)

Just received today first day on wrist


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

TheGanzman said:


> Nice, uh...bracelet...


hey it's 2021, as long as the strap "identifies" as a bracelet, we can't say anything lol


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*STEINHART #OceanBLACK







*


----------



## Gupt0014 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

I really want to try this Strapcode bracelet on a few other 20mm watches I have, but I'm loving it too much on the mini turtle.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Groovin' on a Sunday afternoon










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

GS getting wet...


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

No date change required for this bad boy after 28-Feb

JDM + HAQ + Perpetual calendar + Diver










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Nothing fancy, just a Times Intelligent quartz


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Helson Skindiver Numbers Dial No Date C-3 Lume:


----------



## peterbee (Feb 23, 2018)

DHL guy just dropped it off, but need to finish work before I can set and size it


----------



## Cfosterm (Jan 29, 2021)

timetellinnoob said:


> hey it's 2021, as long as the strap "identifies" as a bracelet, we can't say anything lol


Thanks my rubber B strap does think its a bracelet. It just cant be restricted to just one thing


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Mon/Tue Doxa days...
















Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Transitional 200m diver 7002-7039 on its OEM 4233ZG Oyster bracelet.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

peterbee said:


> DHL guy just dropped it off, but need to finish work before I can set and size it
> View attachment 15740334


SO beautiful. I tried this one on at the AD.
Curious to know what kind of deal you were able to find.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Both of these watches look SO good!
Still trying to find out more information about this watch.
What is it? Please respond with details.


MAD777 said:


>


130 years sounds so weird. Does it mean perpetual calendar?


ChaseOne said:


> Mon/


----------



## peterbee (Feb 23, 2018)

watchman600 said:


> SO beautiful. I tried this one on at the AD.
> Curious to know what kind of deal you were able to find.


Agreed it's very nice to look at!

So there was a US seller on Chrono24 that was completely unresponsive, so I grabbed it from a seller in Turkey for 2,127.00 free shipping, and for some reason I never got a customs bill, so I actually made out better than by paying the sales tax on the US seller's watch!

Not really a great deal, but I'm happy.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

watchman600 said:


> Both of these watches look SO good!
> Still trying to find out more information about this watch.
> What is it? Please respond with details.
> 
> 130 years sounds so weird. Does it mean perpetual calendar?


The Doxa is the 130yr anniversary of the brand. This was the limited edition version of the Sub 200 released for the anniversary. I think there were a total of 130 of them...

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

JDM 7002-700J 150m Diver on Y035 bracelet



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm a little ashamed at how skinny my arms look, despite my 7.7" wrist...


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ORIENT #kamasu #Strapcode







*


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

King turtle on watchgecko jubilee


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

The RADO Captain Cook comes with a beads of rice bracelet, or a three link bracelet. It looks great on both.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 2nd generation 7002-7020 "Transitional" 200m diver to start the work week.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Charliejadk (Jul 17, 2020)

karwath said:


> The RADO Captain Cook comes with a beads of rice bracelet, or a three link bracelet. It looks great on both.
> View attachment 15752469
> 
> View attachment 15752470


Very cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBach (Jul 23, 2020)

Just arrived yesterday...over-the-top impressed.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

An early variant (Singapore movement), N. American market SKX173










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

JDM quartz diver 7548-700B, on OEM Z199 bracelet, manufactured 40 years ago.



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

6309 7040 Mt dial on the uncle seiko Z199


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 1386paul (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Here's Johnny (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Shallow blue



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

4th gen black monster.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## hitekexec (Jun 20, 2020)

Kazimon Eintousend


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

30ATM Booiiyyy


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Beast from the east, SBEX001


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 1st generation Seiko 7002-7009 Diver with the very distinctive 3-country stamped dial:
Mov't Singapore 
Dial Japan 
Cased Hong Kong 










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Pbmatt (Nov 3, 2011)

Latest Addition. Loving this watch!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ianq (Nov 2, 2009)

Just bought this last week. Loving it! _Not the best pic_


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here you go! Vance.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Synchron Military on a Maranez BOR bracelet.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> TGIF! Benarus Megalodon


Absolutely love this!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

kritameth said:


> Absolutely love this!


Thanks bro! I really love your Doxa especially in Bead of rices bracelet 

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Just switched to a SUB


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

weklund said:


> View attachment 15759266​


What reference # is this? Is it a 5513?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Tankin down here!!
All the.best guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Buddies










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

tro_jan said:


> Buddies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

NOS Tag Heuer 844/5 









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Have a nice day









Gesendet von meinem CLT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

_SPB103_


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SQ Diver 7548-7009 from 1984 on Seiko Z199.

The grandaddy of your 7002, SKX, and 5KX pieces.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ARMIDA A7







*


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Brews and blues with this Orient "Sub"










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I love, love, love the bead-blasted finish on the bracelet of the U1!!


----------



## jamh77 (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

I am really liking this watch now that I have it on the MIDO stainless steel bracelet. It was very reasonably priced and only took a few weeks to get it from the Swatch Group. It has the adjust on the fly clasp. The polished center links are also nice. It looks much better than on the "sail cloth" strap that comes standard.


----------



## Here's Johnny (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)

karwath said:


> I am really liking this watch now that I have it on the MIDO stainless steel bracelet. It was very reasonably priced and only took a few weeks to get it from the Swatch Group. It has the adjust on the fly clasp. The polished center links are also nice. It looks much better than on the "sail cloth" strap that comes standard.
> 
> View attachment 15791227


Could you snap a pic of that clasp please?


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

76.ultra said:


> Could you snap a pic of that clasp please?


----------



## Here's Johnny (Feb 20, 2021)

karwath said:


> View attachment 15792036
> 
> View attachment 15792037


Looks very similar to the Certina clasp on their diver. (Both swatch group). The push button extension with micro adjustment is so great. Really wish more companies did that.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Red gets the square

SKX015










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Orient Mako II with bezel mod.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Seatime time...


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Beating the Spring Snow this morning with Green Sumo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BB58


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide, love it! Size is perfect IMHO...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this vintage German Diver, Dugena Watertrip


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a nice looking bracelet.
Can you get it separately?
Is it comfortable? Can you give me the link, please?
Thanks


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

April Fools Day purchase. Hope it's real!


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Not sure if this qualifies to be here. Being two piece, I call it a strap. But some folks call it a bracelet 'cause it's made of metal. Anyway, here it is:


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Accurist Pepsi Diver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

Great combination~~~



DEMO111 said:


> Synchron Military on a Maranez BOR bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 15775904
> 
> ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Really quality BOR. End links are very well done. Not cheap looking!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

My usual beater for a week at the beach. She's taken a licking but still going strong.









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Glycine PVD Combat


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for this Helson Shark Diver arrived couple minutes ago... Love that yellow.


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with Helson Shark Diver 42


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Oct 28, 2010)

Probably won't get much love here, but I'm enjoying it today...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM 1.0


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Oris Clean Ocean 39.5









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Just got this


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

afechete said:


>


Shrubbery Diver!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

johnny action said:


> Shrubbery Diver!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty much the only diving it sees


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

The Old Monster


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)




----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

TT1









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helson SD 42


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRPB01K1


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Megamatic


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

diver1954 said:


>


GREAT picture of this beauty!
You really highlighted the dial and bezel insert,
which are so extraordinary on this watch! Thanks

I got a Strapcode bandoleer bracelet to put on mine.
What did you do to this?
And did you do it yourself, or did someone do it for you?
If it is not too expensive, maybe changing the crystal is a good idea.


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

Watchman, I just purchased this from a fine gentleman right here on our forum and he had the TOPHAT sapphire already installed on it. That was one of my buying points that I really wanted a sapphire and never had a top hat and I just absolutely love it. I already had a strapcode waiting for it and that's how it's gonna stay because I have a 775 with Sapphire and Ceramic insert that I wear with nothing but NATO's.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@diver1954 Does it cost a lot to get the sapphire crystal and ceramic insert put on?
It seems like this might be a good idea for the future for my 2 turtles: this one and the Pepsi.
Thanks


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

wheelbuilder said:


> Really quality BOR. End links are very well done. Not cheap looking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. Waiting for endlinks for this one as well. If they fit it should suit the watch well, I expect.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> This is a nice looking bracelet.
> Can you get it separately?
> Is it comfortable? Can you give me the link, please?
> Thanks


Came with the watch so unsure if they sell it separately. Very comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> @diver1954 Does it cost a lot to get the sapphire crystal and ceramic insert put on?
> It seems like this might be a good idea for the future for my 2 turtles: this one and the Pepsi.
> Thanks


The top hat sapphire is $48(CrystalTimes) and I wouldn't be qualified to install it, the sapphire or ceramic bezel insert run about $60 and I do that myself but some of these bezels can be a task removing them. For a piece of mind I would send it off to NEWW OR IWW.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


THIS bracelet looks excellent too 
A lot of times, shark-mesh bracelets aren't that easily adjustable
to get a good fit, like regular stainless steel bracelets.
Please share the details with me/us. Thanks


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Because it's two-piece I call it a strap but some folks call it a bracelet 'cause it's made of metal. Anyway...


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

MrCairo said:


> Looks great. Waiting for endlinks for this one as well. If they fit it should suit the watch well, I expect.
> 
> View attachment 15825723


Yes! BOR will look great on that skindiver. Hoping your end-links work seamlessly!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)

One that is never coming off the bracelet. It is that good....


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Mido Ocean Star Diver 600.



















Unfortunately that's all this watch will ever be on. The spring bars are right up against the case. Not even an HD NATO can fit in there


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

65 Heritage. 20-14 taper.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

Negril Pool




__
MaDTempo


__
Apr 4, 2021












  








ReefRanger on part of the reef




__
MaDTempo


__
Jan 5, 2019












  








Deep Blue




__
MaDTempo


__
Apr 19, 2016


----------



## Cfosterm (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! 6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## Beach Cricket (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

^^^^^^^Love the PADI Sumo. I "need" one to go with the Monster.


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cave Dweller ''S''


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Oct 28, 2010)

My Pacific Diver enjoying its native habit 😉


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bes2021 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Rolex Sea Dweller 43


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Grand Seiko Spring-drive Steel Diver


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Seiko Sumo Hulk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Seiko Sumo Pepsi


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Seiko Sumo Ice Diver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Evening guys..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Old 6309-7040 Camo Turtle


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jappaner (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm double-wristing today but this one gets the WUS treatment...


----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRP789K1


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Bay


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SBDC003










... on hand


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

TrustyTutima DI 300 Ti


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

A recent addition that pleasantly surprised me. Ceramic bezel and raised sapphire crystal.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## radicalender (Sep 8, 2017)

Silver Sarif


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@CyrusV22 Nice. I have both the Oceanfarer and the Freediver.
But I have the black ceramic bezel insert on the Traska.
Pity he raised the price on the Freediver so much for the new ones.


----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> @CyrusV22 Nice. I have both the Oceanfarer and the Freediver.
> But I have the black ceramic bezel insert on the Traska.
> Pity he raised the price on the Freediver so much for the new ones.


You ve got very good taste sir 
I may go for the Freediver in Mint with the black bezel


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@CyrusV22 Thanks.
I actually wrote an email to Jon, the owner, asking him about the FIFTY percent increase in price.
Understandably, I like the Freediver at $400 a lot more than at $600.
He was nice and answered me that there are some improvements that cost more...
(still hard to justify a huge 50 percent increase, IMO).
I would rather get an excellent quality used one.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307A


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

May the 4th be with you!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Darth Emperor on Mesh


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> @CyrusV22 Thanks.
> I actually wrote an email to Jon, the owner, asking him about the FIFTY percent increase in price.
> Understandably, I like the Freediver at $400 a lot more than at $600.
> He was nice and answered me that there are some improvements that cost more...
> ...


Agreed !


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Love this, nice quality for sensible cost.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Seiko King Turtle


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Giramondo on an Uncle Seiko...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

G'day fellas, 
Hope we all keep travelling well!!
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> G'day fellas,
> Hope we all keep travelling well!!
> Dave
> 
> ...


Looks like you're traveling in STYLE.
That's a great-looking watch.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

watchman600 said:


> Looks like you're traveling in STYLE.
> That's a great-looking watch.


Thank you mate..
Always enjoy this one on the wrist..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## sylt (Dec 5, 2010)

Scafo


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

Aquadive on mesh


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE Guys! Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Madaxle (Mar 27, 2021)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


What is this watch

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

Day Lume


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Santiago


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

One of the BEST bracelets I've owned on a watch. I'm not a bracelet guy and the 1st thing I always do is to throw the watch on a isofrane or rubber strap asap. The Planet Ocean bracelet is just so well made, I haven't bothered ordering a rubber strap yet. The micro adjustment on the clasp is a god send!! Bracelet is thick and chunky and matches the 16mm case perfectly!


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

DRZ 03 Fumé 💭


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

Snagged an Uncle Seiko Z199 to see what the fuss is all about. I'm sold, this thing is incredible comfortable!


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)

Strapecode hexad on a Marathon JSAR


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt

Thank God It's Saturday!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

cmann_97 said:


> Very nice! Love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I heard these 43mm zelos horizon also take the mm200/mm300 bracelets, but need to check one day

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Squale 60 on bandoleer























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Divine_Madcat (Oct 28, 2010)

My Zelos after another day of living up to its diving heritage (salt water this time..)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

on a bracelet thing lately


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15886913
> View attachment 15886914


dang i really missed out, never getting the bracelet for the SSC.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

timetellinnoob said:


> dang i really missed out, never getting the bracelet for the SSC.


I like putting on different straps, but I think it looks best on a bracelet. I wanted to get a Strapcode bracelet but they're sold out of the fitted end links for the SSC.


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This tapering bracelet will remain permanently attached to the squalematic






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## danko (Sep 14, 2020)

Skx on a 5kx bracelet, nice fit


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Imbiton said:


> This tapering bracelet will remain permanently attached to the squalematic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Permanently? You have so many nice bracelets that would look good on it. Might have to switch it up. 👍😎


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks bud. I do love bracelets. Since this squale has no drill holes, I will leave this one attached and not screw up the lugs with removal, and use the identical other bandoleer to move around watchheads.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Simon said:


> View attachment 15894748


Looking good Si 👍


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Shark Diver 42


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

A new affordable


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickclic (Mar 11, 2019)

Just got this Zodiac Grandhydra ,very nice!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

52.5mm Emperor SD1978 on 22mm Engineer


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Digging this black engineer.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Gateway drug










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Massrog (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

MM300 & MiLTAT clasp.




























Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## KA4993 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Still enjoy this.










Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dievas Zeta Phantom


----------



## Rekkr (Sep 1, 2020)

For a seiko shogun what is your absolute favorite go to bracelet choice?


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## omMIega (May 20, 2021)

Tested down to 0.3m in my daughter's backyard inflatable swimming pool. Can't vouch for the He escape valve.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

This just keeps ticking away: SQ Diver 7548 on Seiko Z199 bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BB4Life (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

BB4Life said:


> View attachment 15929425


nice. these seem pretty rare. this whole generation of these watches in general seemed pretty fleeting. and then i don't believe Seiko has been updating the 'tunamonster' lately at all...


----------



## BB4Life (Jul 6, 2020)

timetellinnoob said:


> nice. these seem pretty rare. this whole generation of these watches in general seemed pretty fleeting. and then i don't believe Seiko has been updating the 'tunamonster' lately at all...


I actually gave up looking for the orange baby tuna. I looked for years. I was in the process of tracking down parts in an attempt to build one. And then someone in South Korea posted this up for sale on Ebay. I snatched it up immediately.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i even forget sometimes these don't come with metal shrouds =)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Uncle Seiko BoR.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Great Seal GSAR









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

WizardofWatch said:


> View attachment 15930109


Such a quality Milanese.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

wheelbuilder said:


> Such a quality Milanese.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's the Staib mesh. I had in-fact ordered the original Breitling one as well. But returned it as the staib was basically as good as the OEM, at less than 1/3rd the cost!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

​


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

A17330 been a genuine work horse piece.. 
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Snorkel reissue
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

newly arrived Scurfa brushed bracelet


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

⚓︎ ⚓︎ ⚓︎ ⚓︎ ⚓︎ Forever in love. ⚓︎ ⚓︎ ⚓︎ ⚓︎ ⚓︎









Eterna KonTiki Diver 200M









Porsche Design by IWC Ocean 2000









IWC Aquatimer GST









Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Concept 2000

⭐︎ ⭐︎ ⭐︎ ⭐︎ ⭐︎ Gone, but unforgotten. ⭐︎ ⭐︎ ⭐︎ ⭐︎ ⭐︎









Breitling Aeromarine Colt









Eterna-Matic KonTiki 1856 Diver Chronometer









H2O Orca Dive









Longines HydroConquest (black dial)









Longines HydroConquest (blue dial)









Oris Aquis Small Second Date









Sinn U1

✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ Watches I have not had luck with. ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞ ✞









Seiko SKX175









Seiko SRPA21K1 PADI









Seiko SRPB99K1 PADI


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-42mm on strapcode super engineer 1
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow. Did this Steinhart in the first picture come with the bubble dome or did you mod it? Thanks.



anrex said:


> View attachment 15934838
> View attachment 15934840
> View attachment 15934841
> View attachment 15934842


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Massive, uncomfortable, and thick OG Microbrand. 24mm and no taper.










Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

HAQ Diver










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CITIZEN NY0099-81X, Asia Limited Edition


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKX401 on a Seiko 3308JZ










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toxophilus (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Rolex 14060M










Richard


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Arctic Camo Mod


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Saturday coffee with the SDS101 "Pepsi" 7002-7039 transitional diver, mounted on its model-designated -and equally elusive - 4233ZG oyster bracelet.



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Rolex Deep Sea



















Richard


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Proof of Life"


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Rolex 5513



















Richard


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

TT1 diver.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

As slick as this looks on NATOs, the bracelet really balances it out on the wrist. It can be a bit top-heavy. And it's still a classically good look: my Pa really only likes it on the bracelet.


----------



## toxophilus (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PVD Zixen Hydromatic


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Rado. Nice BOR with well done end-links and ultra thin clasp. This BOR is much higher quality than others I've owned which seemed all the same, and pretty generic. This is obviously made specific for Rado.






























Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yema Superman Heritage Blue:


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Promaster that came originally with a rubber strap ... 🤮


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

ETA2824-2 said:


> Promaster that came originally with a rubber strap ...
> 
> View attachment 15968391


Great pic mate! Os Thais the oem citizen bracelet? Mind you share how to got one of this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

rc2300156 said:


> Great pic mate! Os Thais the oem citizen bracelet? Mind you share how to got one of this?


Steel third party bracelet bought for roughly $30 on the ebay website.
*ebay offer for steel bracelet for the NY0040*
I think that was the one I bought.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub belongs on bracelet so it'll likely never come off it


----------



## kevinjanko (Mar 31, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Mid-size for the mid-week: SKX015 on US Z199










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Vostok Amphibia "Scuba Dude" on its original bracelet.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Longines Hydro Conquest 43 mm.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

My wife's Rado Captain Cook 37mm on the BOR:


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

D1 on an OEM bracelet...


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ETA2824-2 said:


> My wife's Rado Captain Cook 37mm on the BOR:
> 
> View attachment 15970135


Rado is doing such a good job with their modern diver releases.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Not much of a bracelet guy but it works well on this Monster.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin today.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)

I had different Strapcode bracelets on my JSAR . I now pulled the plug and got the Factory







Marathon bracelet. I couldnt be happier. The fit and look are just so perfect.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

C-1000 OLLECH
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Today a more affordable Diver. In essence it is the Fifty Fathoms of the East.
The Vostok Amphibia Scuba Dude.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Happy 4th of July"


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Most of my watches are divers, except for the Speedy's, and all are on bracelets except for my Seiko's. Here are a few.


























































Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## smokyrich (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Amphibia bling, bling ...


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Singapore dial Seiko SKX173 on MiLTAT Oyster










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

A pretty nice pair...


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

The Amphibia grows on me the longer I wear it.
I certainly want more, but do I need more?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Heimdallr on Seiko bracelet


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

ETA2824-2 said:


> The Amphibia grows on me the longer I wear it.
> I certainly want more, but do I need more?
> 
> View attachment 15981781


Oh yes! You can LOL


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokyrich (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

MkII









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

40-year old 7548-700C diver on Seiko Z199










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

laplumej01 said:


> Most of my watches are divers, except for the Speedy's, and all are on bracelets except for my Seiko's. Here are a few.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Gosh, you've really got some nice toys here." (Blade Runner quote, Roy Batty, Rutger Hauer) - YouTube


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Blue 7002-7020 Transitional 200m Diver on US Z199










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mason8 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Frossty (Feb 17, 2017)

Diver on a bracelet over BBQ.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here is my contribution. Wearing this swimming at the time of the pic. Vance.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm always mesmerized by the blue gradient of the now-discontinued SBDC055.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

BB GMT


----------



## djwoblely (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Tudor Black Bay


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Boschett reef ranger 2
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Joining @ETA2824-2 with a BB rivet.
dP


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Shark week...









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Dan Pierce said:


> Joining @ETA2824-2 with a BB rivet.


Perfect fit!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Turtle Diver from 1981 on US Z199










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## pichi826 (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

On my right wrist the Mako I:


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

tro_jan said:


> Turtle Diver from 1981 on US Z199
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a very similar setup, albeit in much more "used" shape. Love it!

My current daily/beater/pool/beach/work watch:


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Clear and legible










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Bob1035 said:


> I have a very similar setup, albeit in much more "used" shape. Love it!
> 
> My current daily/beater/pool/beach/work watch:
> 
> View attachment 15999855


Thanks.

I also have a Scurfa Diver One in my Follow list which I've been pondering on buying for the longest of time.

Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Back to the fully tegimented U1 on H-style bracelet (also tegimented) from _Sinn







_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 LV


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SAWTOOTH


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRPB01K1


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Longines Hydroconquest 39mm for Blue Monday of quartz week









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Pepsi 7548 on its proper Seiko Z199 bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## kavants (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kavants (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## 1386paul (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Various












































Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Singapore-dial SKXA35 on this gloomy day










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Here are two&#8230;.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"In a Van&#8230;"


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Some affordable choices.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

nuther day, nuther DOXA..


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007, SKX009, and SKXA35 on Strapcode/MiLTAT Super Jubilee bracelets.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## rlpjwright (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you find time to serve? Awesome snaps!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

rlpjwright said:


> View attachment 16018534


I haven't seen a sub on a jubilee before. The combo is cool. Well done!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't think it'll ever come off the bracelet


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton bronze on polished strapcode bandoleer























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

My 90's on bracelet


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BERNHARDT #GMT







*


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Baltic Aquascaphe


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

Been wearing on a rubber waffle strap for a couple months, now on a Strapcode/Miltat Super Engineer II bracelet. Quite thick, solid block links, and heavy - you feel it on your wrist.


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

Miltat Jubilee on blue dial and Beads of Rice on silver dial


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW do you adjust the shark-mesh bracelet?
I have one on my Helson sharkmaster 300 and it's a little too tight.
It came with a shark-mesh extension the size of about 3 normal links,
but I have NO idea how to make it about 1 normal link bigger.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> HOW do you adjust the shark-mesh bracelet?
> I have one on my Helson sharkmaster 300 and it's a little too tight.
> It came with a shark-mesh extension the size of about 3 normal links,
> but I have NO idea how to make it about 1 normal link bigger.
> Thanks for the help!


This one has 6 micro adjustments in the V clasp. Besides strapcode sells them in varied sizes (smaller to huge) So this one is suitable for 6.9 to 7.75 inch wrists.

Here is the link to this bracelet 22mm Tapered "SHARK" Mesh Band Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet, V-Clasp, Polished
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

And in this corner, fighting in black with gold trim is the undisputed champion of the bargain basement divers, the one and only Casio MDV106G-1AV Duuuuuuuuuro!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## patunsorted (May 3, 2021)

Don't think there's a better bracelet in this price range. Or at all?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*OMEGA #SMP







*


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

3 of them


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako I on Super Engineer bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

This just arrived...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16030862


Wow  stunner


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My fav diver, gen1 sumo


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite Turtle on US Z199










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

My other divers are on straps so this is the best I can do:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kavants (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Jubilee bracelet









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapping Twig (Apr 23, 2021)

6105-8119


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kavants (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Vaccination day buddy










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Morning coffee with a triple-stamped 7002-7009 on Y035 bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Just wanted to say that the Strapcode bracelets are amazing!
They feel like they are high quality and they look amazing.
I got the Bandoleer bracelet for the Seiko Shark Turtle and it is SO perfect for it!
(pictures coming eventually, give me a few days)
And I got the special oyster bracelet (I don't remember the exact model,
but someone can probably figure it out from the pictures to follow in a few days)...
and I put it on the Islander 04, which is *perfect* for it! I'm very happy.
---
I originally ordered the jubilee bracelet from LongIsland watches directly for $75 for it, but I didn't like the way it looked at all. If someone might want an unused jubilee bracelet bought directly from LongIsland watches, 
shoot me a direct private message.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> Just wanted to say that the Strapcode bracelets are amazing!
> They feel like they are high quality and they look amazing.
> I got the Bandoleer bracelet for the Seiko Shark Turtle and it is SO perfect for it!
> (pictures coming eventually, give me a few days)
> ...


indeed - the bandoleer and the turtle is a great marriage


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

ncmoto said:


> View attachment 16045676


Nice bracelet. Looks like Diver's 65.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Omega Ref 135.042 Admiralty


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Seiko Shark Turtle on the Strapcode Bandoleer bracelet...SO good together!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Here is the other bracelet, as promised, a special "textured" Oyster from Strapcode (on the Islander04)
As far as this thread, "diver on a bracelet" I would HIGHLY recommend Strapcode bracelets.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)

SNJ025P1 
modern age Arnie, Full metal jacket 👍🏻


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

GSAR on the black Boyer. I like it until I don't. Mimics the black factory rubber strap but in a thin Boyer style DLC bracelet.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zeno retro modded with sumo hands, but the oh so comfortable bracelet























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

80s vibe: 7548-700C on Seiko Z199 bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## kavants (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## 1386paul (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dufrane on strapcode rollerball























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## yooperguy (Apr 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Super Jubilee.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## VinnyThomas (Aug 21, 2021)

Jack1775 said:


>


Love this watch! Just picked up the 007 version of it.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

I bought this one today - Oris Divers 65 Bronze Bezel.










and this one 9 days ago - Seamaster Pro 300 Midsize.










I am now officially poor and in trouble with my wife ?


----------



## Ctom2 (Jan 6, 2017)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16072418


It's difficult to scroll by this one. A classic.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Break room coffee...industrial strength


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Boschett

















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## cbr2012 (Apr 14, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 16077562
> 
> View attachment 16077564
> 
> View attachment 16077566


Okay - what is that & what size is your wrist Bracelet looks the business.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RZE Endeavour


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

cbr2012 said:


> Okay - what is that & what size is your wrist Bracelet looks the business.


haha, thanks! Helm Vanuatu Titanium; in SS that bracelet is known as the SS1 bracelet. in Ti it's the only bracelet option.

my wrist is somewhat small, ~6.5" give or take. and the Vanuatu is actually probably on the bigger side for me tbh. but seems to fit well enough with the downturned lugs.

here's a Helm Komodo, same bracelet style, but all in SS:


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OMEGA #HD1200 #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 LV always stays on the oyster bracelet


----------



## C7 Stingray (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Had it on rubber for a while but back to what it does best.


----------



## nwlaznik (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Like having a tank wrapped around your wrist.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Seascoper Sunday! This magnificent Titoni Seascoper 600m chronometer for this wet Sunday.

It's a hefty but beautiful watch with an inky black dial that seems like staring into an abyss. Beautifully designed, with one of the most comfortable bracelets I have ever worn, it boasts an in-house movement and very nice details. I expect it to become one of my favourites!

Wrist roll at August 29, 2021: #titoni #seascoper #chronometer Seacoper Sunday #seascoper600 #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1386paul (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

HAQ Perpetual Calendar Diver










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

My only Squale on a bracelet


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf on Uncle Seiko Razorwire band


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Love the titanium bracelet on this MM600!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

First scurfa. First pvd. Diggin both.


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

One of my favorites today. NTH Barracuda Brown on BOR. Don't hate me cause I'm blingtastic...










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## sleepysilver (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Rarely-seen white, Japan dial SNZH51 Sport Diver










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

One of my favs


----------



## marcs (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite dial Turtle on US Z199










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

I gots two:


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Mid 50's Enicar Healthways..
At the Time many Dive Watches were rated at only half the depth of the Healthways 100 Fathoms!


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## bourmb (Jun 7, 2006)

Archangel FX said:


> View attachment 16119776


What bracelet is that? Looks nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Desk diving before heading out on the site.


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## JoeJoester (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Seamaster on Uncle Seiko


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

The Nastymariner


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)

nanuq said:


>


Wow, any idea what that old timer's birthday might be?


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

R_P_C said:


> Wow, any idea what that old timer's birthday might be?


You betcha, April 1958


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Enjoying my morning coffee & the heritage BB. 



























Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

nanuq said:


> The Nastymariner


Whoa!! What's the story with this guy?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.

















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko mod with sky-high dome, strqpcode hexad bracelet























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

[email protected] C said:


> Whoa!! What's the story with this guy?


My favorite Sub, with lots and lots and lots of this under its belt. Note the muddy ocean water and rocky shores.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## swdivad (Feb 8, 2015)

My favorite diver on a bracelet


----------



## hugh9591 (Sep 19, 2020)

My new baby, just back from warranty repair.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

,
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

6306 on uncle seiko's razorwire


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf on Uncle Seiko Razorwire


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

The diving dreamwatches of the 80s and 90s&#8230;​


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

The Tactical Frog with a little bezel enhancement


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

My latest diver: Tudor Black Bay Fifty-Eight blue, on a Taikonaut bracelet:


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

My 7548 GRAIL on Z199. Produced in very limited quantity, December 1984


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CITIZEN NY0097-87A Promaster Fugu Asia Limited Edition 30th Anniversary Watch


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## swdivad (Feb 8, 2015)

My second favorite diver on a bracelet!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The "Pepsi" 7002-7039 transitional diver, mounted on its model-designated -and equally elusive - 4233ZG oyster bracelet.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16137145


Gorgeous!
Classic, black & gold look great together,
tapered bracelet.
---
I was looking at the Pelagos, 
but didn't like the FIVE lines of print above the 6.
This looks much better with only 3.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 16137355
> View attachment 16137397


That bracelet looks chunky! Love it.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Diesels said:


> That bracelet looks chunky! Love it.


Thank you. Yeah it is my heaviest @ 345 grams sized yet still pretty comfy to wear.


----------



## Frossty (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

I wore my turtle most of the summer on an Eulit Perlon, but today I felt the need for a steel bracelet and none better than the UncleSeiko H-link


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

iinsic said:


> My latest diver: Tudor Black Bay Fifty-Eight blue, on a Taikonaut bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 16132930


This has been on my radar. What is that bracelet? I am not familiar with taikonaut


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Today's watch is a unique watch in my collection for many reasons, the first of which is the name, the Edox Delfin - The Original Water Champion. This is the open heart version of the watch.

Now let me count the ways this is unique: the long name; my only open heart diver/sports/Swiss; maximum lines of text on the dial; dive rated watch without a timing/rotating bezel.

It's a lovely watch with a lot of detail, and undeniably large-wearing. While it's not an integrated bracelet design, it looks and feels like one; it wouldn't look as good on anything other than this bracelet.

Wrist roll: September 24, 2021: #edoxdelfin #delfinoriginal #waterchampion #openheartwatch #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Classic70 said:


> This has been on my radar. What is that bracelet? I am not familiar with taikonaut


Sammy Taikonaut owns Strapcode.com, and they developed this bracelet specifically for the BB58 (see it here). While I have bought quite a few bracelets and straps from them over the years (bonus: WUS members get 5% off), this is the most substantial bracelet I have ever seen from them. It is equal to the watch, in both fit and finish.

As for the watch, I could not be more pleased. The domed crystal, the understated blue, the perfect size and weight, and the uncanny accuracy (it gains 1sec/day dial up, and loses 1sec/day crown down, so by alternating each night it keeps spot-on time) ... all make this a full-retail purchase that does not vex me in the least.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

18" of new snow today, this calls for a Tactical Frog


----------



## VlahdiVahstard (Sep 25, 2021)

Hello all.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16141440


What is this!? Dimensions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

alas26 said:


> What is this!? Dimensions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Namoki 41.9mm case w/ 22mm Strapcode razor bracelet. The bezel, insert, & NH35 movement also came from Namoki.
dP


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16139647


nice one!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The versatile SBDC061/ SPB077


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Tactical frog










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


>


rarely does one see an Aquadive BoR !!!


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Gen 2 Deep Blue Diver 1000 40mm on a Deep Blue jubilee bracelet.


----------



## I expedite (Sep 8, 2021)

Imbiton said:


> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I'm embarrassed for your dog. I wouldn't want a picture of me using the bathroom posted on the internet...again.

Nice Watch...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PloProf and Gracie Girl


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A vintage orange 6309-729B diver on Z199


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Raymond Weil Freelancer…


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Knoxrocks222 (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

gto05z said:


> View attachment 16157922


very cool massive watch!


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Weighs at least 300 grams









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## I expedite (Sep 8, 2021)

Imbiton said:


> Weighs at least 300 grams
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


A watch and a workout, while everyone is doing 12oz curls, you're turning it up by 11. 

I just combined drinking, exercise, weight conversion, and a Spinal Tap reference into one poorly crafted sentence. Look at me now, Mrs. Johnston.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

The only bracelet that has a chance to stand up to Sophie:


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

Neptune III


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## swdivad (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)

Taken right now


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

Dagaz Aurora on a really nice H-Link.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SNZH Sport Diver


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Home Depot Seiko SKX Sunday


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Spent the weekend with this fun Tactical Frog


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Seamaster 1200


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)

Kinda really liking the colour of the Scurfa Titanium bracelet 🥰


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

sh0wtime said:


> View attachment 16173400
> 
> Kinda really liking the colour of the Scurfa Titanium bracelet 🥰


nice and fast on the home turf =)

i think mine should be here weds/thurs at latest!!


----------



## swdivad (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker 
Cheers


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Seamaster 1200


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Ti!


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Phoibos Eagle Ray










Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kavants (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Best BoR at 20mm lug size























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Last Doxa standing for me from my old mate MTJO.
Michael put the adjustable bracelet from the 5000T on this piece and it does feel better to adjust with that clasp..sort of 4000 style.
Top day all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## swdivad (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

edit: wrong forum


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

*1973 BULOVA DEEP SEA CHRONOGRAPH 666ft. " B "















*


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crazy amalgam I like























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

the Ti looks amazing in low light


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


Looking great, I’m not very knowledgeable with Seiko Divers, what ref number is this one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

BogdanS said:


> Looking great, I’m not very knowledgeable with Seiko Divers, what ref number is this one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks
It’s ref. number SLA047J1


Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker today


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

Resco Patriot 2013


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Heinrich Taucher


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Brand new Orient Kanno.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Uzernaime (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

This one again...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

SD Emperor on beads of rice


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite Turtle for the afternoon


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OMEGA SMP #LosAngeles







*


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Vaer D5 Tropic


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Some divers belong on their bracelet more than others....


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

CW C60 GMT


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Kermit x Z Hulk 😅


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Ocean7 G-1 for some yard work


----------



## Knoxrocks222 (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Omega SMP 2254.50


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

Just posting this 420526 Zissou for posterity. It arrived a couple of hours ago and the required black rubber should arrive tomorrow, so this will be the only time it's on a bracelet. The bracelet will reside in its factory plastic wrapped state in the pouch-of-many-straps.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The rare 24mm BoR that comes with the benarus sea snake









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Still wearing my new Formex reef. I've just been changing the bezel every other day or three
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vostok 1967 reissue LE


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


Cool shot, looks like scandanavia. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> Cool shot, looks like scandanavia.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks 
It sure is in Scandinavia, it’s from Denmark. 


Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Picked up an Elliot Brown Holton Professional last week, knew I wouldn’t get on with the rubber strap (despite how good it is) so added their STR-B09 bracelet. PERFECT!




























(Love the lumed logo n the clasp.)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)

jovani said:


>



nice clean dial. i really like this


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Thia one again
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Gradient blue


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Jenny Caribbean 300


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Paxman said:


> Jenny Caribbean 300
> View attachment 16218232


Intrigued by the scale! What's the story behind this sorcery? 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Fortis Friday with the B-42 Marinemaster


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Yesterdays pic, still on my wrist today. 













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

date night last night and same watch today


----------



## FBach (Jul 23, 2020)

Just acquired...









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Makes people look twice.
Orient 2ER, sport diver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bulova Oceanographer


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tutima Thursday with the DI 300


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Just got this delivered a bot before midnight. Love it on the Miltat Winghead mesh. So comfortable:


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Snowy walk with the dog and Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKXA35, 1st Gen dial


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## whatsupmynameisbrian (Feb 28, 2021)

Yalla!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown on BOR.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## rkny (Jan 31, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a bracelet like this one I photoshopped onto the Epos? It’s a Mido bracelet, but it’s 21mm and I need a 20mm.


----------



## HondaDave (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

rkny said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a bracelet like this one I photoshopped onto the Epos? It’s a Mido bracelet, but it’s 21mm and I need a 20mm.
> View attachment 16248667


I like that myownself! I wouldn't be afraid to buy that and carefully (and evenly) file the ends down so it would fit a 20mm lug width. I've filed 22mm end links down to fit 20mm watches, albeit with straight, not curved endlinks...


----------



## rkny (Jan 31, 2008)

TheGanzman said:


> I like that myownself! I wouldn't be afraid to buy that and carefully (and evenly) file the ends down so it would fit a 20mm lug width. I've filed 22mm end links down to fit 20mm watches, albeit with straight, not curved endlinks...


The Mido bracelet has solid and links, so it’s not just a matter of width. The holes have to line up and the link needs to fit flush. Pretty long odds.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Sterile AF Snowflake Sub


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

A jubilee kind of day:


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

Back on the bracelet!!!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Red Seas Six Pounder


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Date night


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Distant unrelated cousin


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/3sINg


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Ocean Star Tribute


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More of this one
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## It's Hedley (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Just took delivery of this PAM01316


















Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bernhardt Binnacle


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Looks like a Marathon convention 


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vostok Amphibian Classic 170962 “Pamphibian”


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Precista PRS3 LE


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Oops. Sorry... wrong thread.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Diesels said:


> Oops. Sorry... wrong thread.


You just can’t get the staff……


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

wrong date ...


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Divers on bracelets are my go-to watches ... like the new-to-me H2O Navale, above. It joins a crowded diver-on-bracelet watch box:


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Irreantum Magellan


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Slowly (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## JoeJoester (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## kavants (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Knoxrocks222 (Oct 3, 2021)

Deep blue daynight rescue, ETA 2893, gmt, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Setting up navigational beacons for Santa's sleigh


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Just love this watch. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PloProf Sunrise


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

.


----------



## Ums (Aug 17, 2020)

Just got my Black Bay 58 in blue today. Will be on my wrist for a LONG time.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

24mm x 24mm beastly bracelet























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## MavPL (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Catalin8503 (Sep 12, 2021)

VincePL said:


> View attachment 16294153


This is amnaizing! Superb!

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## nastang87xx (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A 7 year old polished strapcode super engineer ll, 24mm- back when larger watches more popular strapcode use to have them...now permanent on the ZRC























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

then and now


http://imgur.com/s0x1rv0




http://imgur.com/fqn0VYJ


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

This just arrived direct from Heimdallr.
Wrong version; V2 that I ordered has black outlined hands for better legibility, and wrong colorway; should have been ice blue. 
Done with Heimdallr.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

MAD777 said:


> This just arrived direct from Heimdallr.
> Wrong version; V2 that I ordered has black outlined hands for better legibility, and wrong colorway; should have been ice blue.
> Done with Heimdallr.
> 
> ...


That’s still quite a nice Seiko homage 👍


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

I call it a strap 'cause it's two-piece but I think most folks call it a bracelet 'cause it's made of metal. Anyway... here we are


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Artego 300M


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

SKX013 on a Strapcode oyster bracelet. Love the way this classic watch looks on the oyster.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

My TR on a bracelet...


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

Teeuu said:


> I call it a strap 'cause it's two-piece but I think most folks call it a bracelet 'cause it's made of metal. Anyway... here we are
> View attachment 16303772


You aren’t wrong in calling it a strap. Those who call it a bracelet aren’t wrong. Either way it looks great.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Aquis









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

…made by George Fox!

















Lol!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Willard on ladder bracelet:


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

My small family of divers


----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)

Seamaster PO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


Lovely bracelet

Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

LÜM-TEC 350M-4


----------



## nwnewbie (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

HammerTime!!!


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Better picture of the Willard X on the ladder bracelet:


----------



## victus1 (Mar 30, 2006)

Orient Star saturation diver


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## rrchmnn (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Hope you find what you're looking for beneath the tree


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bronze diver on a stainless bracelet























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful two-tone Longines Hydroconquest in black and rose gold for Christmas day!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tactical Frog


----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

The new Aquaracer, courtesy of Santa Claus.

Thanks.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

"coke"


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Invicta Ocean Ghost II beater for a snowy battery replacement on my daughter’s car


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16142881


Nice Doxa.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> Nice Doxa.


Thanks WIS.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day to all..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dufrane Barton Springs on strapcode bandoleer
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPE99 PADI Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Tomer I. (Nov 24, 2021)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 16339874


Beautiful watch


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Tomer I. said:


> Beautiful watch


Thank you!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Nth on strapcode























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker on bracelet today


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Ocean Star Decompression Timer 1961


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## Rollan (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know Valerie Bertinelli made a dive watch!

Seriously - Tell us more...


----------



## Tomer I. (Nov 24, 2021)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You like em loose!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I always believe in the Ganzman.

it was a quirky (different) first watch by this new micrbrand outfit out of Vancouver, Canada. 

Here is the link = PM 2.0
and the page of reviews = Reviews




TheGanzman said:


> I didn't know Valerie Bertinelli made a dive watch!
> 
> Seriously - Tell us more...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tomer I. said:


> You like em loose!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha. Yes, needed to adjust it tighter even after removing some links (it has 6 micro-adjustments), but the heat here does swell the wrist so rather keep it loose.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GConn (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

300 bar


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Heinrich Taucher


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6306 on an Uncle Seiko 'Razor Wire' - this bracelet is perfection on a vintage diver...


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Rado Captain Cook for Blue Monday
Best BOR bracelet out there


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Mmm… mesh. 











Anyone else rocking Mesh out there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

Maddog1970 said:


> I did look and couldn't find a dedicated thread for this, and as I seem to be wearing the majority of my divers on the bracelet, I figured why not see who else does!
> 
> My 3 current rotation champs, funnily enough lined up in "best bracelet" order, with the Pelagos in 1st, the Oris 2nd.......and the MM300 in 3rd
> 
> ...


Sold this recently, but it was a cool and underrated micro diver.


----------



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

alas26 said:


> Mmm… mesh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep!


----------



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

Maddog1970 said:


> I did look and couldn't find a dedicated thread for this, and as I seem to be wearing the majority of my divers on the bracelet, I figured why not see who else does!
> 
> My 3 current rotation champs, funnily enough lined up in "best bracelet" order, with the Pelagos in 1st, the Oris 2nd.......and the MM300 in 3rd
> 
> ...


Just a couple of samples out of maybe 20 divers.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Chris1956 said:


> Yep!
> View attachment 16355805


Nice!

How does she compare to your lot of divers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkh (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Oyster or BOR?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go, tempting me AGAIN! If I cave in and buy one of these, I'm-a send YOU a bill for partial payment, LOL...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

TheGanzman said:


> There you go, tempting me AGAIN! If I cave in and buy one of these, I'm-a send YOU a bill for partial payment, LOL...


Please!! I think the blue and white versions are even nicer but I recall you prefer black-no daters. They are working on the second batch of these to be released mid-summer.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Imbiton said:


> Please!! I think the blue and white versions are even nicer but I recall you prefer black-no daters. They are working on the second batch of these to be released mid-summer.


My Fate has just been sealed...


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko Prospex Sumo Ice Diver SPB179


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

EZM3.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

ZRC North Adventure


----------



## Cfosterm (Jan 29, 2021)

New Diver


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

5513 - ‘L’ Series.


----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Ocean Star Tribute


----------



## jorgeledesma (Feb 22, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa Sub 750T Pro GMT Caribbean


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## VKM (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Sterile AF Snowflake Sub out for a walk with Maisie on MLK Day observed


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Seamaster 1200


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

16610LV


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bulova Oceanographer “Devil Diver”


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

Low-rent 😁


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

President or ladder?




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

alas26 said:


> President or ladder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both look good... can't go wrong either way. 
Maybe the ladder since it's not as common.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko Prospex PADI Samurai SRPF09K1


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta, one of the best bracelets out there









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Omega Seamaster Professional


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Timing the pasta water on a frigid night in Pittsburgh - cheers!


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

2531.80 owners......does anyone have more pictures of theirs on a forstner flat link or president (1450) bracelet? Maybe even on uncle seiko's version of the two? I cant find many pictures online besides the press pics. Thanks!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6306 - Happy Sunday!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

VKM said:


> View attachment 16368562


I really love this little Titanium Beauty


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako I today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Zelos Hammerhead V3 471/500


----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Gatto (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

SPB053 on 051 bracelet


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

On a ladder bracelet...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

EZM3.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tutima DI 300 for some off leash action with my girl


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Raymond Weil Freelancer diver.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

The OG’s cuz…


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bernhardt Binnacle LE. Sorry to hear about the passing of Fred Amos.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako I on Strapcode Engineer bracelet.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Another micro with a sweet BoR
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bernhardt Binnacle for a cold morning walk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Azores Blue Curaçao










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## belok (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## belok (Aug 24, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## belok (Aug 24, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## belok (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Sweetscience (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

My newly modded Vostok SKX Homage..or I guess that should read VKX now?


----------



## gbuergisser (Jan 8, 2022)

The Oris Lake Baikal LE









Gesendet von meinem SM-N976B mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 Gen 1 STO Turtle on Strapcode Super Jubilee bracelet. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Still enjoying the Seiko SRPC91 on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## belok (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day four with the Seiko SRPC91 on a Strapcode Super-J Louis bracelet. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Danubius (11 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

1971 Stingray by Roamer rebadged Seth Thomas in the States..
On a GF Bracelet..Signed Seth Thomas..


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA I today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Heinrich Taucher


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Have MM300 bracelet but the endlinks fit is a no go for me, hence rubber


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPF13 Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee bracelet today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## schaumi (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

AT LONG LAST!!

Finally got it a new bracelet, sized perfectly, and it's back on wrist for the first time in ages.
Victorinox Dive Master 500 in what they call Black Ice.
I love it.


















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Guster16 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Back to wearing them for several days at a time. Heinrich Taucher


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Bracelet cost more than the watch, but it works well with it.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

My new one, and man it was definately worth the wait. And it is much better quality than I was expecting. 
I will be ordering one with blue dial and bezel as soon as it is back in stock!


----------



## maxhav (May 15, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

HAQ Perpetual Diver SBCM023


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

H2O Marlin


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

After coveting this watch since Breitling introduced it in April 2020, I was finally able to source one at an acceptable price. Just finished sizing the bracelet:


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Instagram = Mostnap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Coke 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tactical Frog for a frigid walk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

This bronze Megalodon is 270 grams on an aftermarket engineer bracelet which is 65 grams less than my all stainless Megalodon. The factory Meg bracelet is a heavy weight.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More balihai gmt
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Kamasu. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

One of my favorite bracelets. 305 gram Helson.


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Kinetic Seiko (SKA381)
























-Shawn


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Pelly









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Still with the Tactical Frog


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

My only Invicta:


----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frack (Mar 9, 2021)

Not factory but love the Strapcode Hexad on my Samurai


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray I today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Seiko SHC033 on a SHC051 Bracelet


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

This SBDC001 is my all time favorite diver, on "it's" bracelet of course


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Potter63 (Feb 8, 2018)

I wasn't too happy with the end results (bracelets end links quite bent) so I ended up having spring bars fitted (CWC diver are notorious for fixed bars).

These are the old hollow link bracelet I had on. Will post some pictures as soon as I will get a new bracelet


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Twilight Blue


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay today.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Fast becoming one of my favez! Funny too, this homage is definately better than the subject in all regards.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

deepsea03 said:


>


My bootleg Kermit











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Bb58


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Still wearing my Breitling Colt Ocean A64050 this week. I think my shirt is apropos today...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown today.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

2254


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Enjoying some good ol American breakfast


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 STO Turtle today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikoDel (Dec 10, 2010)

Maddog1970 said:


> I did look and couldn't find a dedicated thread for this, and as I seem to be wearing the majority of my divers on the bracelet, I figured why not see who else does!


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

Hammertime!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vostok Amphibian Classic 170962 Pamphibian


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Devil Diver













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

An old favorite today, the NTH Scorpène.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Late post continuing with my Pamphibian


----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh goodie ! Another chance to post my new Tudor BB S&G !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Candino Sportive Deep Reef 300


----------



## majt (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This beauty today. The NTH Scorpène blue.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

No need to worry about the 28-Feb (or 30th/ 31st of the month) to 1-Mar date change with this JDM SBCM023 Perpetual Calendar Diver


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Omega









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Candino continuation


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Unite and Conquer










Gooooooooooooal


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Rado Captain Cook MKII on a fantastic BOR


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)

IMO most beautiful diver.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Pepsi-ing


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the Captain


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Ollech & Wajs C-1000 on OEM Beads of Rice


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Bierkameel (Aug 11, 2008)

SBBN049 on Strapcode hexad.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Today's diver


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## MikoDel (Dec 10, 2010)

ConvicTech said:


> View attachment 16467947


Oh ConvicTech (sing-song voice) - that black jubilee is KILLA-DILLA. I was looking at expensive Seiko 300M divers, and they all have rubber bands. (and rightly so) But I would swap in a coated titanium jubilee in a heartbeat for a watch like this. (attached) Do you know if they make such a thing? (I'll be looking too. My initial web searches have yielded bubkis so far, but I haven't checked any go-to stores yet, like Strapcode. FYI I prefer something that does NOT taper. I want same thickness all around)

I'm looking for titanium because the watch is SO BLOODY HUGE, yeah.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta to start the week off.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Went home for lunch. Swapped out the watch.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Teal Diver


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

hollywoodphil said:


> View attachment 16483808
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Whoa. What is this reference?


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SeaDweller4000


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Got this one just before everything when pear-shaped over there.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

This one has become my SW fishing watch.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.

















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

With uncle seiko hack











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Tubbataha Monster


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

On mesh



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Ploprof on Mesh


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

116600


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dufrane watch with strapcode bracelet


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko PADI Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Blue on bracelet


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Ocean Star Decompression Timer 1961


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Steel!


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

WSN7 said:


> Just posted this in another thread, but it sure fits here. Orient Black Ray II on Miltat bracelet from Strapcode. Also, Drexl says hi to the thread.
> View attachment 12554977


Now thats a tough WRUW to match!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Tudor 925 on fostner jubilee 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

How 'bout this Fifty Fathoms LIP homage - you don't see one of these every day!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdog1101 (12 mo ago)

Just got this today, a San Martin SN008


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

double


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

What better watch for St. Patrick's Day?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Q-TIP2011 (Nov 27, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 12554973
> View attachment 12554975
> View attachment 12554967


Did you buy that on the bracelet?


----------



## Q-TIP2011 (Nov 27, 2021)

Maddog1970 said:


> Not a great pic, and in no particular order....although I will say that the bracelet on the SBDC051 is one of Seikos best efforts!
> 
> View attachment 12554979


I love my U1, but I hate it on the bracelet.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Just in.

‘Antique Green’ Zelos Spearfish. Number 79/100.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Snapping Twig (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Q-TIP2011 (Nov 27, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 12554973
> View attachment 12554975
> View attachment 12554967


did you buy that eco drive on the bracelet? If not what bracelet is that?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Q-TIP2011 said:


> did you buy that eco drive on the bracelet? If not what bracelet is that?


OEM bracelet I bought after the fact.





__





BAND & PINS COMBO: Citizen Watch Bracelet Silver Tone Stainless Steel Part # 59-S06105 With Band to Case Pins - HurleyRobertsService.com


This item fits the following timepiece(s): BN0150-10E, 4-S100623, 59-S53198, BN0156-05E, 4-S097720, BN0150-28E, 59-S53408, BN0151-09L, 4-S097380, 59-S53155, 4-S100631, BN0151-17L, 59-S53197, BN0150-61E, BN0156-56E, 59-S06105




bands.hurleyrobertsservice.com





Out of stock at the moment unfortunately.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ah my favorite kind of diver.


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Strapcode Jubilee.


----------



## only1tonynguyen (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 16510121
> 
> View attachment 16510120


What model is this?


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

N. American market Seiko diver SKX173, with the 1st generation Sg dial/ movement


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## mnmario (May 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Vaer D4 Meridian solar
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Trident


----------



## Wario406 (Oct 21, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SD4k


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oceanking









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rudy_koerner (Sep 7, 2021)

And it makes a really great rattle when I shake my wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Can’t beat a rattly Subby.


----------



## aagoat26 (Oct 20, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> I did look and couldn't find a dedicated thread for this, and as I seem to be wearing the majority of my divers on the bracelet, I figured why not see who else does!
> 
> My 3 current rotation champs, funnily enough lined up in "best bracelet" order, with the Pelagos in 1st, the Oris 2nd.......and the MM300 in 3rd
> 
> ...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Manta, BOR and whins in bloom - fine day for a game of golf at the seaside


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A workhorse Seiko quartz diver from 1981, on Z199, dubbed as "Seiko's greatest bracelet"


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't think I've ever shown you the blue one.











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Jubilee. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## one1speed (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ti Citizen GPS Diver on Citizen Ti bracelet.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

On a strapcode super engineer 1


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Deep blue hue


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Rado Captain Cook with the best BOR


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

And WHAT a bracelet!










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The sunny SKXA35 for this rainy day


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

GMTtwotone said:


>


Tried to give you a 👍but it said server error. Only on your pic. Others were fine.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Triple post WTH? 🤪


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

View attachment 16550939
View attachment 16550940
View attachment 16550941


----------



## gk483 (Jan 7, 2011)

Jack1775 said:


>


Seamaster on top of marpat - Roger that. Reminds of me of getting back to garrison life after being in the field for two weeks. Couldn't wait to throw it on!


----------



## gk483 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)

my first bracelet diver, my first auto, my first Seiko …


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

gk483 said:


> Seamaster on top of marpat - Roger that. Reminds of me of getting back to garrison life after being in the field for two weeks. Couldn't wait to throw it on!





gk483 said:


> Seamaster on top of marpat - Roger that. Reminds of me of getting back to garrison life after being in the field for two weeks. Couldn't wait to throw it on!


Returning to garrison does have its upsides…

S/F


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

116600


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Knoxrocks222 (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## I Zero I (May 29, 2020)

http://imgur.com/KbripIx


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko Sumo Ice Diver


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## kstar4re (Jul 14, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstar4re (Jul 14, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

kstar4re said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why are the crowns out on both of your watches?


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

HAQ Perpetual Diver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## kstar4re (Jul 14, 2021)

Diesels said:


> Why are the crowns out on both of your watches?


I do that to set the hands for the picture. I don’t leave them like that normally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Quartz Diver, on Seiko Z199, from January 1981


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## 42mmcase (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## d.Kruger (Feb 11, 2018)

Omega Anniversary GMT. Not much else to say. Love the watch and love it on the bracelet


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Steinhart Kermit 39mm









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 42mmcase (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Ti PloProf


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

From the Black Bay Watch Company 😉


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Xerxes300 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro












Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

I kinda like mesh more… what do you think? Oyster or mesh?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ti Man (Oct 17, 2020)

*Wall to wall Titanium...would you expect anything less from someone named Ti Man?  :*


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Aquaracer to start the weekend. 













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Firecrafter (Jun 20, 2020)

ISL-100 on the factory bracelet with the female end link conversion.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SD4k on yard detail today


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Happy Easter!









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Gateway drug to Seiko and watch collecting


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Blast from the Pepsi past: 7548-700B from 1981


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Steiny









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

** Double Post in Error **


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cward85 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> View attachment 16577163


Damm, avalon even nicer in BoR


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

1st Generation Aquastar Benthos


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)

Citizen Aqualand Pepsi w/bracelet upgrade …


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

The “one”…


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

zentempo said:


> Citizen Aqualand Pepsi w/bracelet upgrade …
> 
> View attachment 16581071


Looks really good on the bracelet. Is it a Strapcode or another brand?


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

Beads of rice are fine


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Longines Hydro Conquest 43 mm


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

My wife's Rado Captain Cook 37 mm with the original BOR.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Sweetscience (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sunup to Sundown with the PloProf


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ETA2824-2 said:


> View attachment 16586159


Longines should use that photo as an ad.... I've ousted after this for years.. This may push me 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

JLS36 said:


> Longines should use that photo as an ad.... I've ousted after this for years.. This may push me
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks! And go for it! 😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

First Gen (Singapore dial), N. American market SKX173 on Endmill bracelet


----------



## Firecrafter (Jun 20, 2020)

SRPC35J1 Mini-Turtle on the Uncle Seiko BOR bracelet.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yema Superman Heritage Blue


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite Turtle on Z199


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Long match for the LCS Varsity Soccer team


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Steel vs Rubber









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Something mid-sized for today: SKX015 on Z199


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Ready for a longer stay in the Midi


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Devil Diver cased Benrus on stock bracelet made from empty beer cans drank in the 70’s. It’s is comfortable though. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Mesh-y


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## nukleuz (Dec 14, 2006)

Not strictly a diver but still 200m rated.









Sent from my Seamoth using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dr Doxa (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

another day in a suit…


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

SM300 166.0324 on a US1035:


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Seiko Urchin for today. Cheers


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'll post this because the bracelet is going to be replaced with a sailcloth strap soon.

This Ray is a made in Japan version and has a slightly different bracelet to others I've seen.

However, in common with other Rays and Makos, it has a tendency to bend the spring bars and make the end links rattle against the case.

I know I can get an aftermarket bracelet but I think it'll look great on a black sailcloth with orange stitching.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay on this glorious spring day.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vostok Amphibia 1967 LE


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

ETA2824-2 said:


> View attachment 16601868


That's a great looking bracelet.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Straton Tourer GMT on a nice engineer bracelet


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The absolute best Islander imo (the 04) on a Strapcode really nice endmill bracelet
that seems perfectly suited for it, and makes it seem a lot more special
(it came on some junk nylon strap, but I had a vision for this watch):


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Jenny


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Pick up your “Balls”..and load up your Cannons”


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Seiko SRPD25 Monster


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

CWard Trident-GMT (Old Gen)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

MEG Ti ETA


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 STO Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Orient Sub


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

pardon the outliers...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Addiction to buy more watches has ceased for now as I try to enjoy the batch of microbrands on BoR. Certainly there are more micros on BoR out there (NTH, Axios, etc...) for future relapse episodes, but for now, abstinence of new purchases rules the day.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

My heavily modded Beluga Ascent 1.0 with its new shoes - a Forstner Ladder bracelet. So light & comfortable I barely know it's there! Haven't seen anyone here on F74 with one of these bracelets yet:


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Jubilee today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Marvelight (9 mo ago)

Deep Blue T100 Patriot.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Knoxrocks222 (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A significant proclivity to wear this heavy timeless rock


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

I have found that Uncleseiko's Holzer for Speedmaster fits the Certina PH200M pretty nicely....
I like this look better than the "official" straight-ended/non-tapered milanaise.



















....anyway, this Summer I intend to dive with this one so It'll go on a Blue Tropic from Watchgecko for that.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Classic Seiko SKX007


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bronze diver on bracelet


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetexaschris (11 mo ago)

Dietrich SD1


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

hollywoodphil said:


> View attachment 16639609
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Wow! What is this?


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

I
I suppose I like divers on bracelets…


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Wow! What is this?


It is the marvelous EFM-100.
Discontinued, but still can be found.
Also comes in blue.


Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

SOOO nice in the sunlight (1st pic)...WOW
This watch has such a dynamic, awesome dial.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Been meshin' around a lot lately.
dP


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

It was my first diver in my life when I bought it in spring 2018. From the very first moment the Promaster was my designated vacation watch and its look and its ruggedness motivated me to dig deeper into this watch segment. Currently my most sophisticated diver is the Tudor Black Bay GMT but the Promaster my eternal love! 
The bracelet is a $30 aftermarket one I bought two years ago.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Steel!


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

DS Action Diver


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Love how light the titanium is.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Normal Saturday.....no regrets


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Seiko SRPD25, Modern Monster


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Burgers after yard work


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

RZE Endeavor


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## danimal107 (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

A couple hours old to me... I think I'll keep it.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

The Most Comfortable Diver with Bracelet....When they first retailed they were more expensive than a comparable Rolex Now they're a tremendous Buy if you like the Style!!

!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Tseg said:


> A couple hours old to me... I think I'll keep it.



WOW!!!! very nice!!!!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## timk (May 5, 2010)

I waited years for this, absolutely love it. I’ve got the deployment and sailcloth but its just so right on the X71 bracelet.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Sweetscience (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Stingray 47 Ti


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

“I Gnome, it’s been a Mesh-ee Week”


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/wvufuP4


----------



## Knoxrocks222 (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16662088


That's a lovely tritium 16610 ! I used to wear a '92 one for many years. Now it's my wife's ! Enjoy yours ! A true timeless classic !


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

009


----------



## Caliguli (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Knoxrocks222 (Oct 3, 2021)

That sapphire makes it hard to get a picture without a glare lol


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Caliguli said:


> View attachment 16666237


That’s a pretty wild combo - well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko 7548 Diver from January 1981on Z199


----------



## Wario406 (Oct 21, 2021)

A diver on a bracelet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## crab_75 (11 mo ago)

Yema Superman SkinDiver 39mm. Limited Edition 

Best I have!!:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

TGIF









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

[url=https://postimg.cc/TpXTVGLy][/URL]


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko PADI Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black and black










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Digging the bracelet and extension clasp on my Certina Precidrive.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKXA35 on MiLTAT oyster










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

TCM: “Mare” (47mm)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Note to self: turn off the water or you will see a big water bill


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## staplebox (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Tudor Black Bay GMT:


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

7548 and Seiko Z199
January 1981










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

docvail said:


> NTH Scorpène
> View attachment 16686361
> 
> 
> Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


Hi docvcail. Tried to PM you , but evidently and understandably you have that turned off. Wanted to let you know that your image is being used in an unrelated manner and I thought you might want to know about it if you don't already. PM me for details, I don't want to publish them here. BTW, it's not insulting, but you might not care for it, nonetheless.

P.S. I have that in blue.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

My Daughter always says “Yassss”


----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

I bought this Zelos to be a bit of a daily beater, but I never fell in love with it.
I mean it has all the right traits, but I dunno
There just wasn't the connection.









This is a photo of when it was brand spankin new!!!!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Heinrich Taucher


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

Porsche Design and Porsche Design by IWC Ocean 2000









Porsche Design Concept AMK (1980) and Porsche Design by IWC Ocean 2000









Porsche Design by Donzi Yachts Fearless 44Ft Concept (2006) and Porsche Design by IWC Ocean 2000


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I am enjoying even more after adding an Marinemaster ratcheting buckle worth the $$ for the upgrade imo


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Vostok Amphibia "Scuba Dude"


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

LHC 43


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

New arrival... 











Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu again today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kstar4re (Jul 14, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Titanium Diver today.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Jubilee.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Cave Dweller


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## vsral (8 mo ago)

deepsea03 said:


>


Is that a miniature Rolex or a huge paw? 
It looks like kittycat could also wear it.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Six days in a row:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Ocean Star Tribute


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tissot Seastar 2000 (T120.607.11.041.00)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Good morning! 😃


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Meg!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako I on Strapcode Engineer.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gunsmoke16610 (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

LHC 43


----------



## Watchhhout (7 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


>


Wow, this is a really gorgeous one.
Nice pic, looks so cool on your wrist!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchhhout said:


> Wow, this is a really gorgeous one.
> Nice pic, looks so cool on your wrist!


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## gunsmoke16610 (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

LHC 43


----------



## gunsmoke16610 (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Promaster NY0040


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sweetscience (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

1956 Submariner 100M 6536/1 no crown small James Bond.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

"Small crown" not no crown! D'oh


Lastlineofdefense said:


> 1956 Submariner 100M 6536/1 no crown small James Bond.
> View attachment 16724614


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## rushrocker (7 mo ago)

Desk diving with a Vaer D4 Solar.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Left wrist LHC and right wrist Promaster NY0040


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ORIS TT1 Small Seconds 1000meter (47mm)*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sea Dweller Summer


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Finn74 (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako I.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

I just put my OWC back on the bracelet today after a few months of natos.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Bam…


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Good morning everybody!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## NatDaBrat (Oct 9, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


>


Which model is this? Love the dial!


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Happy 4th of July”!*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Lagunatic said:


> View attachment 16738722
> View attachment 16738723
> View attachment 16738724
> View attachment 16738725
> ...


Very subtle and stylish..


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Strapcode Jubilee today. Happy 4th of July! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here is mine for you: Seiko SRP637 with dial without the Prospex “X”. Sapphire Crystal, the the Seiko bracelet is off of a SBBN015. Vance.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Started with a Six Pounder and moved on to a Captain


----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

Just got an unworn OEM SPB51 bracelet in the mail yesterday for my SPB153 Willard...I like it!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

8000m .


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

This week...



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional T120.607.11.041.00 today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional T120.607.11.041.00 again today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

It’s one of my favourite times of the day, the day trippers are packing up and heading home and we’re off to walk the dog along the beach.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Shellback (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweetscience (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPF13 Anthracite Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Blue on Blue on Bracelet A1 Today..



































CHEERS BIG EARS!! *


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 STO Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm thinking of getting this Staib for my Omega SMP300 blue.
I want a bracelet that will feel like it's good quality and substantial...not too light.
I've heard good things about this one.








Staib 2792 Matte Stainless Steel Milanese Mesh Watch Bracelet


Staib Milanese mesh watch bracelets are the finest on the market. Precision German engineering in matte stainless steel, for those who value quality. Model 2792 is available in 18mm, 20mm and 22mm in regular and long length.




holbensfinewatchbands.com


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/8kyi5wy


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Added a brushed stainless divers milled clasp to tone down the gold a tad. Kinda like this combo! .


----------



## crab_75 (11 mo ago)

Yema Superman SkinDiver Ltd.Ed.
















Enviado desde mi Pixel 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## aammat (8 mo ago)

Sinn U2, what a comfortable bracelet to wear









Sendt fra min ONEPLUS A6003 med Tapatalk


----------



## kstar4re (Jul 14, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ain’t no “victa”…


























CHEERS SHIRLEY! *


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

NTH Devil Ray turquoise on Strapcode shark mesh:


----------



## TGR11 (Jan 23, 2019)

Omega SMP 300 Diver at Mt Rushmore in South Dakota 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Steinhart 39mm









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Yes, it’s a Mirrored Pic Today…

















Cheers! *


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

View attachment 16764119


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## DrRoadrash (7 mo ago)

Most accurate watch I've got... less than 1 sec/week. Often overlooked older aquaracer


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Laundry time.


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## gunsmoke16610 (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Good morning!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Traveling with the TRAVELLER GMT 45mm

















JEERS! *


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Grey Suit/Grey Watch…


























Cheers!  *


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Islander Northport


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

SO II


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Blue Suit..Blue Watch..Very Hot Saturday


























Jeers! *


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Heimdallr today. Great value for the money for this Sharkey.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

Scurfa D1


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

High-torque quartz diver from 1981










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

garydusa said:


> *Blue Suit..Blue Watch..Very Hot Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you please stop to ad these inappropriate and OT-GIFs, pls?
They really suck and are not funny for everyone.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

ETA2824-2 said:


> Could you please stop to ad these inappropriate and OT-GIFs, pls?
> They really suck and are not funny for everyone.


Please continue dictating what I find funny, you are VERY good at it..


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

MKN said:


> Please continue dictating what I find funny, you are VERY good at it..


Read carefully and try to understand what you read.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

35th anniversary gift from the Mrs. 😎


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Fully Aware


























Sunday Cheers!*


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

ETA2824-2 said:


> Read carefully and try to understand what you read.


Right back at you bud. 
Please stop telling other people what to do.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Seiko(SNZH53) ...the bracelet is polyurethane...got it at Panatime 5 year ago. 
























-Shawn


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steinhart Ocean GMT Premium

















Cheers!*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Orient Sub










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

My wife gifted her Longines Hydro Conquest 39 to our son:


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KambaliJohn (9 mo ago)

Wearing my Glashütte SeaQ today:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steinhart GMT Premium again for today!

















Cheers!  *


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## SennaGTS (Sep 15, 2012)

70s Sisicton (Italian Edox sub-brand) on original bracelet


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Dougabug (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)

An oldie but goodie.


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Summer time is Tudor Diver time! Vance.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver again today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Strange Days (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

ETA2824-2 said:


> Could you please stop to ad these inappropriate and OT-GIFs, pls?
> They really suck and are not funny for everyone.


It’s hilarious, keep scrolling and don’t look at those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

ETA2824-2 said:


> View attachment 16594821


I can’t decide what is better, the beer or the watch? 🤔


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Marvelight (9 mo ago)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Bon jour mes amis!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## RHS (Jun 13, 2021)

tommyxl said:


> Tudor Heritage Black Bay


Cool watch, snowflake hands-


----------



## RHS (Jun 13, 2021)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16811151


Nice, what reference. You prefer date or no date or have a mix.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yema Superman Heritage Blue


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu today.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

The Red Goat said:


>


Spectacular pic !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)

Russ1965 said:


> Spectacular pic !


Thanks Russ!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

First trip abroad since pandemic started























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Russ1965 said:


>


What is this supposed to be its not a seiko? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> What is this supposed to be its not a seiko?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


It is a custom built Seiko using a Seiko movement and after-market parts.


----------



## danmasterfunk (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Russ1965 said:


> It is a custom built Seiko using a Seiko movement and after-market parts.


That isn't a seiko, that dial is seiko branding and not seiko made. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Arnie on rollball bracelet









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## AsTimeFlies (Sep 9, 2021)

Here's a rare one for you


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

"Philippine Sunrise" Turtle on US Z199










Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## one1speed (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKXA35 Gen 1 (Singapore) dial










Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Vaer D4 Meridian solar.
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 2nd Gen Pepsi 7002-7039 200m "Transitional" Diver on its hard-to-source, model-designated "oyster" bracelet, 4233ZG.










Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Orsa


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Seiko 5 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## danmasterfunk (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 16840415


Love to see Bernhardt watches  that’s one of their classic. I have their retro world timer


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA I today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tissot Seastar 2000 T120.607.11.041.00 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

My wife's SO-collection:


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Seamaster Sunday


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Caravelle Sea Hunter and Gracie


----------



## JimSclavunos (Nov 18, 2018)

City Professional Automatic, a rare 70's model in the classic MRP SA Monnin case. The dial is badly injured and the hour hand is not original, but it's still a pretty cool looking watch IMO. The bracelet is some random AM oyster-style thing that turned out to fit the case really well.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*BRA-ss + sta-INLESS
= 49mm of “BRAINLESS” activity Today..



























Apologies,








(My Wife, has lectured me as well…)*


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sweetscience (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

SLA055 on GS SBGE033 bracelet


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TERRA CIELO MARE : MARE (Sea) (Italian)

















“Happy Happy Friday”!*


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TERRA CIELO MARE "SMOKEY" JOE PETRALI LE (47mm)


























Um,..yea*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…Keep Thinking how I Failed at: “This Year..”
“We’re Gonna Take a Vacation at the Beach”


























next year,..next year.*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Wishing it was still Sunday Funday as I enjoy Epos and this beauty of a day/date diver


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Dreadnought Voyager


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

SKA381
























-Shawn


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## tpo1406 (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

Generations.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“If I Had a Nickel, for Every Time I …”
…Well, I’d have More Than One Nickel



































I’m just “ JOKING ”…*


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPF13 Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

sal4 said:


> Seiko SRPF13 Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely pictures too !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


> Lovely pictures too !


Thanks Russ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yema Superman Heritage Blue


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steeldive “Puck” for today!
(SD1976P Monoblock 48mm)


























“Bitzer”! (Shaun the Sheep)*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Danubius (11 mo ago)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Little lume reflection too


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yema Superman Heritage Blue


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)

Quite dirty and in need of a bath


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

Three generations…


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Paxman said:


> View attachment 16892946


Beautiful.


----------



## DADIWATCH (May 14, 2015)

Mine


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yema Superman Heritage Blue


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*HELLO! ...IT‘s “BLUE MONDAY”


































*


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Still trying to decide if I’m keeping it on the Forstner Oyster.


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

alznc said:


> Still trying to decide if I’m keeping it on the Forstner Oyster.
> 
> View attachment 16896128


Been looking at Forstner products for my Seamaster.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*MEGALODON atomic number 22
































*


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

an OLONGAPO


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## randomdudeinthemidwest (5 mo ago)

This is basically my whole collection. Here are A few of them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Citizen Promaster:


----------



## Danubius (11 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*CHR. WARD Friday!

















Enjoy!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## integrale (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Doxa on BOR


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The “BIG BOY!”..
ORIS TT1 small seconds (47mm)

















“..Happy-Happy ..Joy-Joy”!!*


----------



## Wario406 (Oct 21, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*BALL HYDROCARBON “HUNLEY”


























Enjoy your Sunday!*


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## hl213 (Oct 14, 2016)

Don't really need a diver when foraging for winkles, but any excuse! Bigger question. Is it a diver? The hands say no, the bezel sais yes, and then it is a damasko, so it'll give most divers a run for their money.


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

My Promaster at the shores of the Mediterranean Sea in France:


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Winter’s coming!Winter’s coming!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Good morning chers amis! 🇫🇷
In the background the distinct "bec d'aigle" (eagles's beak) of La Ciotat in France.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Sterile Snowflake Sub


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Paxman said:


> Sterile Snowflake Sub
> View attachment 16912667
> 
> View attachment 16912668
> ...


Every picture tells a story, don't it?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Enjoying my birthday with this sterile af sub. Might have something cooking…


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Paxman said:


> Enjoying my birthday with this sterile af sub. Might have something cooking…
> View attachment 16914659
> 
> View attachment 16914662
> ...


Many Happy Returns 🎂. 

Please give Maisie a belly rub for me 😁.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Paxman said:


> Enjoying my birthday with this sterile af sub. Might have something cooking…
> View attachment 16914659
> 
> View attachment 16914662
> ...


Best wishes foryour birthday and all the years ahead. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue today.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I put my most recent purchase a Dec 1980 7548-7000 on a new 44G1ZZ SKX jubilee


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

T. Graph on loan for a few days


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Russ1965 said:


> Many Happy Returns 🎂.
> 
> Please give Maisie a belly rub for me 😁.


Done, Russ!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Ugly all day with this mother of pearl beast of a 300M Diver from Houston, Texas based The Ugly Watch Company


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Jenny


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Still my fav diver on a bracelet, adding a MM clasp was a big improvement to the bracelet I think, not that I ever wear a wetsuit anymore


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*MATIC 60 ATMOS


























..Now I want a “Red Beanie” too!
Cheers!*


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## randomdudeinthemidwest (5 mo ago)

crab_75 said:


> Yema Superman SkinDiver 39mm. Limited Edition
> 
> Best I have!!:


Is that bracelet as comfortable as it looks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntWhenever (4 mo ago)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Paxman said:


> Sterile Snowflake Sub
> View attachment 16912667
> 
> View attachment 16912668
> ...


----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Sweetscience (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Longines Hydro Conquest 43 mm:


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Forzo Drive King










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Eterna


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## randomdudeinthemidwest (5 mo ago)

Christopher Ward Sealander Elite w Retractable crown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randomdudeinthemidwest (5 mo ago)

swissra said:


> View attachment 16920518


Beautiful PO. Is that 39.5 or 43 mm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randomdudeinthemidwest (5 mo ago)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

randomdudeinthemidwest said:


> Beautiful PO. Is that 39.5 or 43 mm?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


45.5mm.


----------



## randomdudeinthemidwest (5 mo ago)

swissra said:


> 45.5mm.


Thanks love it! My 39.5 PO comes in sometime next week, so excited.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

** Incorrect Post **


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

randomdudeinthemidwest said:


> Thanks love it! My 39.5 PO comes in sometime next week, so excited.


Nice! Do post some wrist shots.


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

I do tend to equate heft with quality. I shoot with Nikon pro bodies and fast lenses, and when I wear a diver I like to know it.
Having said that, my wrists are not exactly photogenic so I work around that.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH x Watch Gecko Näcken today.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Budget FTW...Citizen super titanium


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Heinrich


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

docvail said:


> NTH x Watch Gecko Näcken today.
> View attachment 16925534
> 
> 
> Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


Really like this one. How do you find the crystal height to be?


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

deepsea03 said:


>


Uncle Seiko or Forstner?


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

alznc said:


> Really like this one. How do you find the crystal height to be?


Sorry just realized this was Doc's account . Any side profile shots showing crystal height?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

alznc said:


> Really like this one. How do you find the crystal height to be?


I didn't think I'd like it as much as I do.

Take it with a grain of salt, since I own the company that made them.

But, still, yeah, I really like the taller crystal. Something about it, with the matte finish on the bezel insert, really takes the watch to the next level. I thought I'd hate the date window with cyclops, but honestly, I don't even notice it. 

The crystal makes the case 13mm, whereas the NTH Subs are usually 11.5mm, which is very thin. The 13mm thickness seems stupid on paper, whereas we built the brand around the Subs' thinness, but maybe it's an example where the spec doesn't tell the whole story.


----------



## randomdudeinthemidwest (5 mo ago)

Finally



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

alznc said:


> Sorry just realized this was Doc's account . Any side profile shots showing crystal height?


Here's one.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

alznc said:


> Uncle Seiko or Forstner?


This the Forstner 1450, thanks!


----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

My SuperOcean 44 Special is 1,000 meters W.R.










The Avenger 45 GMT is 300 meters W.R.

Thanks.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuation


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Time to do some work


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Rainy day here, new mesh bracelet.


----------



## RLKhrono (9 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16935277


So I have swapped on my piece 3 times today for different WRUW. Im running out of watches and have to start looking to buy some to keep up with all the forums. My wife wont believe me but Ill try and use this excuse and let you know how it goes.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Epos Day/Date Diver for me today


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

This "reissue" is a very comfortable wear...I like it a lot.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Rarely seen lady diver on a bracelet. Fresh from service. Wife is psyched.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

The quality of bracelet on this very affordable watch is outstanding









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16952099


Wow!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Spikemauler (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

"Baby tuna monster" bracelet


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

U50 Pro


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Go Vols, Rocky Top!


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Delma Diver today for me for timepiece Tuesday


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

38mm diver


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Titanium


----------



## DC88 (3 mo ago)




----------



## DC88 (3 mo ago)

Skinny small but functional for 20+ years


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## Sweetscience (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*When No-One Knows Who You Are..


























But, …they could probably figure that out pretty quick*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…I guess, once in a while,
but only for a couple hours…

















But, …where’s my Pants?*


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

my wife and I enjoy the fall Arts & Crafts Fair Season. This one is the Hummingbird Festival in tiny Hogansville, GA 

Seiko, kettle corn popcorn, good weather and Giant Hummingbirds - life is good


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

No Seas Boludo


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

T.Graph on Forstner JB Champion


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Weekend to work week


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“NOT“ my Boat..


























“Gangnam Style”…ahhh, the memories*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kstar4re (Jul 14, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1977 6139-6002 on Uncle Straps


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Typical Hotel Room Pics



































PeeWee say’s “WHAT”?*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mak52580 (Apr 5, 2017)

Tudor Pelagos 2-liner in the most austere of aquatic environments…. 4yo son’s swim lessons.


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Blacking out with the Blue Shark from Delma


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Chillin w TV and my wife…plus the classic Pepsi J on a jubilee!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*


























Drakkar Noir*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweetscience (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just love a B-O-R bracelet 👍🏻


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

New Ti nitrated bracelet for the NauticFish. Like the darker matte contrast.


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## powerste (3 mo ago)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Rado makes a legit BOR


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Edox Skydiver


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Marathon has one of the best bracelets in the biz.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

"Here, fishy fishy." 42mm:


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

May 2014 Gen1 Sumo, I added a Ti Marinemaster ratcheting clasp to the bracelet, very nice upgrade I would recommend to anyone








Dec 1980 7548-7000 JDM I have it on a 44G1ZZ Jubilee


----------



## danmasterfunk (Apr 27, 2021)

CW 600 Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Finally settling in on a bracelet I dig 4 this 1.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

1521


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

Rado Captain Cook MkII Ø37mm


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker, Ø41mm


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

Lip Nautic-Ski, Ø38mm


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Russ1965 said:


>


I miss mine. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Got some scratches on the clasp. 








A quick touch up


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Lagunatic said:


> View attachment 17015910
> View attachment 17015911
> View attachment 17015912
> View attachment 17015913


What is the white stuff on the clasp? Polishing paste... or are you living the Tony Montana life style? 😂🤪


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Diesels said:


> What is the white stuff on the clasp? Polishing paste... or are you living the Tony Montana life style? 😂🤪


Its hard water deposits. I clean my watch every week with a tooth brush and Windex® Disinfectant Cleaner Multi-Surface Windex® Disinfectant Cleaner Multi-Surface I'm making insane amounts of money in 
pharmaceuticals, healthcare and biotechnology


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Breitling Colt


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Lagunatic said:


> Its hard water deposits. I clean my watch every week with a tooth brush and Windex® Disinfectant Cleaner Multi-Surface Windex® Disinfectant Cleaner Multi-Surface I'm making insane amounts of money in
> pharmaceuticals, healthcare and biotechnology


I was just joking about Tony Montana... but I guess he built his empire in pharmaceuticals too. 😂 I kid...I kid. 😂


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

116600


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

U50


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko PADI Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Jezmund (3 mo ago)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Sampo2 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## I Zero I (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

Modded Casio Duro on bracelet. I didn't see many of them in last 12 pages, figured it's a good place to post one.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day three with the Seiko PADI Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBDC171


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Happy International Pogue Day


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Shogun...one of, if not most comfortable wearing modern seiko diver (for me). Titanium case and bracelet hugs wrist.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Citizen Promaster


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

New US H-link on turtle


----------



## GratuitousEDC (2 mo ago)

Tudor Rootbeer on a Forstner Jubilee









Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## powerste (3 mo ago)

Orange Sam just in


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako I on Strapcode Engineer today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“HEY NOW..”
























“THE KING of ALL MEDIA”*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Newest..."MM200 reduced" SPB187


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ORIS TT1 ProDiver 1000m Small Seconds (47mm)
























Well,..for a Sunday*


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Couple of "reissues"...


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Sami Padi


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This one again:


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

PRS3-LE


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

USMNT! Good luck!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Seamaster:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yema Superman Heritage Blue 41


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Rover 1......









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a MARANEZ on a Tread in a Toolbox

















a BLOOPER
















…reminds me of that “time” in my childhood*


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SOGDIVER (Feb 8, 2019)

It's hidden in the avatar.


ROLEX: 1680 red;5512-16610-14060M Tool watches are really tough...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Jubilee today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

Just got this bracelet in the mail yesterday.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 again today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dr_tyler (Oct 30, 2014)

I found a Pagani Design oyster bracelet that fits snugly on my 40mm Shark Diver last night. It'll probably stay on here for a while.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

O&W


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional T120.607.11.041.00 today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## EMVAMPYRE (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

⁰


----------



## SpAwN_BG (9 mo ago)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Back from a full service, looking quite like the original Eterna-Matic Super Kontiki on its 5 link bracelet:


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Budget favorite(s)


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Borealis Bull Shark









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1st GEN


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

maccasvanquish said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

5 I still have, and sadly 1 ,the marinemaster
No more......












































Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

How about two divers.....


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Zelos Great White V2
The bracelet is so well-polished it feels almost soft and warm to the touch.


----------



## Sennelier (Apr 20, 2021)

Longines HydroConquest L3.781.4.06.6


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Danubius (11 mo ago)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver 2760-ST1-20001 today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bones (May 25, 2017)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu today. This dial flashes teal in direct light. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)

Black Bay 58


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Greg75 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Black shark mesh. Higher quality bracelet and this would be a win. As is, the strapsco is very underwhelming to say least. Bummer


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My all time fav diver on a bracelet Gen1 Sumo, I added a Marinemaster clasp


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 Save the Ocean Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Quick detour from the original bracelet but I will probably go back. It's just so comfortable and somehow just belongs on the Seamaster. But the Miltat Winghead mesh is very good too:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

oops already posted a bunch


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Back to OEM, just works:


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Sennelier (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## McChicken (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I not posted for a while, wearing Laco Amazonas


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

fujitsubo


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wario406 (Oct 21, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Love this one, and probably as close as I'll ever get to the real thing.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## paul55 (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Quartz bandit!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Herodia on strapcode BoR
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Santa's workshop


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Sennelier (Apr 20, 2021)

Longines HydroConquest Khaki Green 41 mm


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## slawek (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Wore these today


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 2Dollars&aCasio (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver 2760-ST3-50001 today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver again today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Good old Turtle today


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## dragantt (Jun 6, 2019)

@Colombia

Hi, very nice watch, what is your wrist size and how is the titanium holding …


----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

This is my new Arethusa SC001
From an independant watch company based in North Carolina.
I'm happy to back local businesses, and I look forward to give this a try in my upcoming diving holiday to the Cook Islands.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

dragantt said:


> @Colombia
> 
> Hi, very nice watch, what is your wrist size and how is the titanium holding …


About 7.5 wrist size and I love the feel of the titanium bracelet. Overall it’s holding up extremely well. I’m in the water with it about three times a week.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Don't wear this watch enough given just how comfortable it wears and unique dial / bezel color features...always changing


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 always best on bracelet for me


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Don't wear this watch enough given just how comfortable it wears and unique dial / bezel color features...always changing
> View attachment 17126249


That’s a nice one.


----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

I was out with my Arethusa again today.
This is a great daily beater watch.
Went for a hike in the forest. Only turned back when I was attacked be many many leaches.
ewww

I will be diving with this in a few week in Rarotonga!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

The Forstner 1450 President bracelet helps to turn this 90's icon into a timeless classic:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Bern Milford on it's oem bracelet. Just in for Christmas.
























-Shawn


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love their bracelet, just wish they had fitted end links like on the Orca. Still high on my list of future purchases.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Diesels said:


> I love their bracelet, just wish they had fitted end links like on the Orca. Still high on my list of future purchases.


 hey man. Hope you are well. Enjoy seeing your collection. This is the "dress" Orca variant and I think the bracelet is quite fitted (straight-end lugs and straight bracelet with basically no discernible gap). But you may have a different perception. Cheers


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Imbiton said:


> hey man. Hope you are well. Enjoy seeing your collection. This is the "dress" Orca variant and I think the bracelet is quite fitted (straight-end lugs and straight bracelet with basically no discernible gap). But you may have a different perception. Cheers


This is the Orca I was thinking of with the curved/ fitted ends links. I didn't realize they had a different case. I'm considering a Kalmar II, along with a couple of others. Keep posting your nice watches in the beautiful weather!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida diver on a bracelet, the flimsy hammock, and the beloved shih-tzu
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6306 on 'Razorwire'.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Invicta 90940B Pro Diver today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Gotcha. The torpedo version pictured is, while massive, is very comfortable. Assuming you are not into swapping bracelets/straps, it is terrific. It happens to be the only Orca without lug screws nor drilled holes and it is a true challenge to uninstall or install the fitted OEM bracelet. So much so, I only wear it on easily removable rubber/leather or a straight end strapcode. Enjoy!!

[

QUOTE="Diesels, post: 56050430, member: 1383461"]
This is the Orca I was thinking of with the curved/ fitted ends links. I didn't realize they had a different case. I'm considering a Kalmar II, along with a couple of others. Keep posting your nice watches in the beautiful weather!
View attachment 17130792

[/QUOTE]
That is the torpedo case and it is very comfortable. That said, I enjoy the orca system of swappable inner module dials/iuter cases, but since the torpedo has no drilled holes, it makes changing the bracelet very difficult. All the other orcas use a screwed lug system. His is why I use my torpedo cases with easy removable rubber straps. But these are very well made tanks.


Diesels said:


> This is the Orca I was thinking of with the curved/ fitted ends links. I didn't realize they had a different case. I'm considering a Kalmar II, along with a couple of others. Keep posting your nice watches in the beautiful weather!
> View attachment 17130792


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Imbiton said:


> Gotcha. The torpedo version pictured is, while massive, is very comfortable. Assuming you are not into swapping bracelets/straps, it is terrific. It happens to be the only Orca without lug screws nor drilled holes and it is a true challenge to uninstall or install the fitted OEM bracelet. So much so, I only wear it on easily removable rubber/leather or a straight end strapcode. Enjoy!!
> 
> [
> 
> ...


That is the torpedo case and it is very comfortable. That said, I enjoy the orca system of swappable inner module dials/iuter cases, but since the torpedo has no drilled holes, it makes changing the bracelet very difficult. All the other orcas use a screwed lug system. His is why I use my torpedo cases with easy removable rubber straps. But these are very well made tanks.
























[/QUOTE]
Thanks for the info/ feedback. I don't take the bracelets of my watches very often, but even with drilled lugs, they can be a pain to remove. I might have to consider the Orca now.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Like the wrist shots, really shows how monstrously huge the Seiko sumo and similar divers are


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm only desk diving at the moment.
I'm ready for training tomorrow.

The Serica will keep me on track!


----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

Russ1965 said:


>


Fantastic customised watch there.
Very nice


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

new week - reload, recalibrate and reengage


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA I today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Finn74 (Nov 3, 2021)

B&W = Artsy….


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Time to turn the lights on and get some coffee going


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SPF13 Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

SubKX on Uncle Seiko Z199 w/ Seiko clasp.
dP


----------

